# ** Summer Sizzle **



## lina (Apr 30, 2002)

My 8 week program to Summer Sizzle!

I completed a BFL 12 week program last year in November 2001 and have moved on to more intense bb.  Recently I have started some Beverly Intl supplements and now will do a full 8 week program on their supplements and exercise program.  My problem is sticking to the nutrition, since I'm a SAHM, I am continuously faced with the junk food or snacks my kids eat.  I am also a carb-o-holic and choc-o-holic....So hopefully a journal will keep me on track and accountable....

*Stats:* 5'2"
*Weight:* 113 lbs
*BF:*  17-16%
*Goal:*  8 weeks to Summer Sizzle! BF 12-14%, some more muscle would be nice!
*Age:*  37 years, 38 in June
*Personal:*  Married to "Armand Assante" look-a-like with 2 kids, ds 6 yrs, dd 4 yrs

*Beverly Part I*

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1
1 whole egg + 3 egg whites
3 oz. chicken or turkey breast 
1/3 cup oatmeal - before cooking 

Meal #2
Protein Drink: 2 Scoops Ultra Size and 12-oz water
or
Whole Food Option: 5 oz chicken or turkey breast, 5 strawberries

Meal #3
5 oz. chicken (before cooking)
4 oz. sweet potato or 1/2 cup cooked brown rice or beans
1 cup vegetables (broccoli, etc.) or salad with 2 TBS. Low Cal Dressing

Meal #4
(Same as meal #2)

Meal #5 
5 oz. 93% lean beef, chicken, turkey, fish and once or twice weekly lean sirloin steak 
1-2 cups vegetables
2 tsp Flax Oil

*Suggested Supplement Program:*

Vitamins: Ms. Power Pak ??? 1 with meal #1
Lean Mass Support:
Ultra 40 ??? 3 with each meal
Mass Aminos ??? 3 with each meal
Fat Mobilization / Utilization: Lean Out - 2 capsules 20 to 30 min. before each meal

Training Recovery:
(BASIC) Advanced Antioxidant Formula - 2 tablets after training
(STEPPED UP) Add: L-Glutamine ??? 5 grams (1 tsp) before and after training

*Workout:*

Body Part	Sets / Reps	

Day 1: Chest / Triceps / HIIT 30 min			
1. Bench Press (pyramid)* 	3 x 12 / 10 / 8 / 5 ??? 7 	
2. Incline DB Press (double progressive)**  3 sets x 6 ??? 8 reps constant wt		
3. DB Flyes** 	3 x 8 ??? 12 reps		
4. DB Pullovers**	3 x 8 ??? 12 reps 		
5. Close Grip Bench Press* (pyramid) 	3 x 12 / 10 / 8 / 5 ??? 7 
6/7 Super Set ??? Triceps Pushdown** and Dips** 	3 x 6 ??? 12 reps 		


Day 2: Back / Abs / mod Cardio 30 min			
1. Chins** 	3 sets up to 12 reps 		
2. Dead Lifts or with compound Shrugs	3 sets 10 reps 	
3. Bent Rows* or T-Bar Row* 	3 sets pyramid 12 / 10 / 8 / 6-8
4. Reverse Grip Front Pulldowns/1 Arm DB Row** 	3 x 8 ??? 12	
5. Straight Arm Pullovers** 	3 x 10 ??? 12 		
6. 10 min Abs			

Day 3: Legs / Calves / Abs			
1. Squat* 	4 sets x 12 / 10 / 8 / 6 / 4-6 reps	
2. Leg Press** or Hack Squat** 	3 x 10 ??? 16 reps 	
3. Leg Extension** 	3 x 12 ??? 15 reps		
4. Leg Curls** 	3 sets x 10 ??? 12 reps SS# 4 and 5	
5. Lunge or Straight Leg Dead Lift** 	3 sets x 10 ??? 12 reps 
6. Seated Calf Raise** 	4 x 10 ??? 12 reps SS #6 and 7	
7. Free Standing (no weight) Calf Raises 	4 x 25 ??? 50 reps 		

Day 4: Shoulder / HIIT 30 min			
1. Military Press* 	3 sets x 12 / 10 / 8 / 6 ??? 8 reps	
2. DB or Machine Laterals** (Tempo 4-2-1)	3 x 8 ??? 12 reps
3. DB or Cable Bent Laterals**	3 x 8 ??? 12 reps	
4. Front Raises ( Tempo 4-2-1)	3 x 8 ??? 12 reps	
5. Upright rows                               3 x 8 ??? 12 reps		
6. Rotary Cuff Exercises	3 x 8-12 reps		

Day 5: Biceps/ Abs / Calves / Cardio 30 min		
1. Barbell Curl* 	3 x 12 / 10 / 8 / 6 ??? 8		
2. Incline DB Curl** 	3 x 8 ??? 10		
3. Machine Curl or Preacher Curl** 	2 x 8 ??? 12		
Lying leg Raises	3 x 10		
Crunches	3 x 10		
Knee ins	3 x 10		
V-ups	3 x 10		
1. Light Calf Raises** or Donkeys** 	3 x 15 ???20 reps 

*Beverly Diet Part II (6/6/2002 added)*:http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6581&perpage=30&pagenumber=6

*Misc. Pics*:
1. Back: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6581&perpage=30&pagenumber=3

2. Face :http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=103856#post103856

3. Progress Report (8 wks):http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=119097#post119097

4. Progress Pics (8 wks):
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=119472#post119472


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2002)

Welcome aboard!!!  Let us know if we can help!


----------



## lina (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanx butterfly!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2002)

Welcome Lina!!!! Looks like you really know what your doing!! Its smart to keep a journal..helps ya keep tract and you can get our positive feedbacks too!! 
GOOD LUCK with your goal!!


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 30, 2002)

Yummi to an Armand Assante look alike.  Mmm mmm.

As for kids treats and stuff.  They don't need em.  Get em outta da house.  I make all my own muffins and breads.  The kids get treat night every Friday night.  If they really want (or deserve) one during the week, I can run to the store to get something quick.  But no crap in the house or I will get into it.  It also keeps their minds, bodies and teeth much healthier.  Grapes and bananas and homemade berry muffins and whole grain breads and cut up  veggies with homemade dip and cottage cheese and yogourt and sunflower seeds and peanuts in the shell and and and... LOL are so much better.  They will get used to it, they don't have a choice   

Your diet looks very good.  You'll be amazing in 8 weeks at this rate!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 30, 2002)

Welcome lina!! Seems like you have a good plan! That's half the work!!  Looking really good already!! Good luck, we'll all be here for you!


----------



## lina (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanx for the welcome Princess, CLP, NikeGirl!!! 

It's true CLP about the junk.  I try to give 'm healthy food except when I pick 'm up from school I give them something not so healthy, that they like.  I like your ideas of these healthy snacks...I will try them. You're right that they will eat them if there is no choice.


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Looking awesome*

Welcome to the board.  Your workout routine looks great.  Another beautiful woman here at the board!!  SWEET!!  Keeps getting better and better....


----------



## lina (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanx Rock!


----------



## lina (Apr 30, 2002)

*Tuesday Apr 30*

*Sleep:* Got a full 9 hours sleep last night and could have slept some more! 

*Workout:* Back/Cardio/Abs today. Did my Chin-ups today again and it felt good! Had a 30 min moderate/HIIT kinda cardio on the elliptical and on to abs. In and Out of the gym in 1 hour and 45 min. 

*Weight/Supps:* 113 lbs. My weight is down 3 lbs in one day (!!!!) and I must admit I missed one meal yesterday cauz I fell asleep in my dd's bed while I was reading to her at 8 pm!!! So hopefully I didn't loose muscle because of that but I also just started on the full blown Beverly Int'l supplements of which one is called "Lean Out". It increases the utilization of stored fats for energy, sparing glycogen and amino acids. It shifts fuel source towards fat and spares the amino acids/glycogen for muscle building/repair. If you want to improve muscle-to-fat ratio they say. I haven't been drinking more water than usual so that rules out water flushing from increased water intake. 

*Back / Abs / mod Cardio 30 min *
1. Chins** 3 sets up to 12 reps - 70lbs assist
2. Dead Lifts or with compound Shrugs 3 sets 10 reps x 25 lbs db
3. Bent Rows* or T-Bar Row* 3 sets pyramid 12 / 10 / 8 / 6-8 x (10+bar/15+bar/20+bar/25+bar)
4. Reverse Grip Front Pulldowns/1 Arm DB Row** 3 x 10 - 60lbs
5. Straight Arm Pullovers** 3 x 10 - 20 lbs
6. 10 min Abs 
7. 30 min elliptical

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
Protein Drink: 2 Scoops Ultra Size and 12-oz water, 1 scoop instant coffee

Meal #2
5 oz. chicken (before cooking) 
4 oz. sweet potato or 1/2 cup cooked brown rice or beans 
1 cup sugar snap peas

Meal #3
1 whole egg + 3 egg whites 
3 oz. chicken 
1/2 cup potato

Meal #4
5 oz. chicken
2 cups lettuce
1/2 ear corn
2 tsp Udo's oil

Meal #5
Protein Drink: 2 Scoops Ultra Size and 12-oz water 

cals:1509
fat: 53g (32%)
carbs: 87g (20%)
protein: 180g (48%)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2002)

Hello!...you look awesome 

btw...what is your handle @ ABC?


----------



## lina (Apr 30, 2002)

I am lina there too, but I just lurked .  That board is too big and I felt overwhelmed there but I have a lot of friends that go there.

Hey, thanks coming from a pro I feel honored!


----------



## lina (May 1, 2002)

*Wednesday May 1, 2002*

It's May! Yay! Hooray! Summer is on its way! 

*Weight:* 
Down another 1/2 pound today to 112.5 lbs.  What's up with that? My diet is 1500 cals which is plenty, but currently the numbers on fitday come out 50/20/30 prot/carb/fat. It was about 90 g carb yesterday maybe more. I had to squeeze in my last meal - Ultra Size Protein shake that has quite a bit of fat in it. Boy, could I feel my upset tummy this morning... I think also because I had 2 tbs Udo's the meal before, so all that fat takes getting used to.. 

*Bodyfat:* Took measurements today and was 17.5% using tapemeasure and calipers according to http://www.linear-software.com/online.html

*Sleep:* 
10pm-5am, so 7 hours.  Watched "Frontierland" last night on PBS.  Quite interesting how they used to live in the 1800s....uggh....you only can take baths once a week in the icy cold river? Brrrr...thank God for modern day conveniences! Went to bed after that. 

*Workout:
* Leg/Calves today. No cardio. I could feel my leg quivering on my way home in the car. Every time I pushed the gas pedal, I felt it! My weights are wimpy but I haven't been working legs with the machines at all so I have alot of catching up to do.

*Day 3: Legs / Calves / Abs *
1. Squat*                    4 sets x 12 / 10 / 8 / 6  reps - (bar + 40/50/60/70 lbs)
2. Leg Press**            3 x 10 reps - 180 lbs/180/190
3. Leg Extension**      3 x 12 reps - 50/50/60
4. Leg Curls**             3 sets x 10 reps - 50/50/50
5. Lunge                       2 sets x 10 reps - 15/25lbs then Smith 1set x 10rep x (70lbs+bar)
6. Seated Calf Raise** 4 x 10 reps x 70 lbs                       (SS #6 and 7 )
7. Free Standing (no weight) Calf Raises 4 x 25 reps 
8. 3 sets of crunches

*Nutrition:*

Meal #1 (post workout)
Protein Drink: 2 Scoops Ultra Size and 12-oz water, 1 scoop instant coffee, Splenda
creatine, glutamine, Ms Power Pak, thyroid pills

Meal #2 
Ultra Size Pancakes(with sf syrup)
1 whole egg + 3 egg whites 
1 scoop Ultra Size Protein Powder 
1/3 cup oatmeal 
2 tbs sf syrup
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #3 
1 cup broccoli 
5 oz. chicken 
4 oz. sweet potato 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino


Meal #4 
Protein Drink: 2 Scoops Ultra Size and 12-oz water, 1 scoop instant coffee, Splenda
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino


Meal #5 
5 oz. salmon
1 cup sugar snap peas
1 tbs Udo's oil 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino


cals:1399 
fat: 48g (32%) 
carbs: 86g (20%) 
protein: 161g (48%) - protein pills not included in this


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2002)

Your cals are too low!!!!!

Just my opinion butt you should add a tbsp flax to meals 1 & 4....this will bring your cals up by around 200....minimum! Why are they so low?


----------



## lina (May 1, 2002)

Hmmm... The Ultra Size shake has 240 cals, 8g fat, 10 g carb, 34 g protein.  I don't have flax only but Udo's.  1 Tbs has 135 cals, 14g fat. So if I add it to my shakes that will make *22 g fat* in meal 1 and 4.  Is that too much fat?


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2002)

Yes  Just add one tsp of udos then....why are your cals so low on the last meal plan....do you have another meal to add?...I'm guessing yes...sorry, lol...didn't notice that the first time around.....I'll shut up now  

*slinks away and learns to read better*


----------



## lina (May 2, 2002)

No actually I don't have a meal to add, yesterday my cals total are 1399 cals.  

My Ultra Size drink is giving me some probs when I drink it at night, ugggh.... stomach churning, bubbly, eh...uggh... I think all that fat that just sits there is not soothing me.

w8, no I really appreciate your help!!!!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2002)

Lina, if you can get some Muscle Provider, try that at night with some heavy cream instead of Udo's.  Or give the US one more try, butt with cream not oil!

DP


----------



## lina (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Lina, if you can get some Muscle Provider, try that at night with some heavy cream instead of Udo's.  Or give the US one more try, butt with cream not oil!
> 
> DP



1 Tbs or 2 Tbs cream?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2002)

2-3 at betime or post W/O, 2 other times should be fine! 

(only 5 grmas F per T)

DP


----------



## lina (May 2, 2002)

Thanks DP!!


----------



## lina (May 2, 2002)

* Thursday May 2, 2002*

Ouch, it's 11:35 am and my tummy still hurts! Teaches me a lesson to not go to bed with my Ultra Size shake sitting there.  I'll have to do it in meal 4 around 4pm.

*Weight:* Same, 112.5lbs. Upped my cals a bit by using steak today and adding 2 tbs cream to my shake.  Emailed Rita for suggestions also for weight loss..

*Sleep:* 11pm-8am, so 9 hours.   Stayed up to watch "Frontier House" again...Woke up at 5am this morning, got dressed for the gym, got undressed, back into my pj, back in my snuggle bug bed. My tummy was upset, it was raining, so I debated to do it this afternoon when the kids are at school, but I'll take a rest day instead.  Let my shoulder heal too,..

*Workout:* Rest Day.  I like the idea of 1 rest day during the week and 1 on weekends, probably will be Sunday. We'll see what we do next week, I'm still tweaking this...

*Nutrition:*

Meal #1
Ultra Size Pancakes(with sf syrup) 
1 whole egg + 3 egg whites 
1 scoop Ultra Size Protein Powder 
1/3 cup oatmeal (before cooking)'
2 tbs sf syrup 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino  ( before brekkie: Ms Power Pak, thyroid meds)

Meal #2
5 oz. chicken
1 cup broccoli 
1/2 cup brown rice
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3
5 oz. chicken
1 medium apple
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

*Meal #4 
*Protein Drink: 2 Scoops Ultra Size and 12-oz water, 1 scoop *instant coffee, Splenda, 2 Tbs cream
*supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #5 
5 oz. lean eye of round steak
2 cups lettuce
2 tbs Udo's oil 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

*** Did not eat meal #4
*cals:     1632 
*fat:         63g (36%) 
*carbs:    90g (18%) 
*protein: 181g (46%)

cals:     1334
fat:         49g (35%) 
carbs:    79g (20%) 
protein: 146g (45%)


----------



## lina (May 2, 2002)

Skipped meal 4 because I still feel bluh and couldn't stomach the thought of a shake...maybe tomorrow.   After all it's rest day, don't need the extra cals yet.  Ugh, it's a struggle to get all the meals in today.....


----------



## lina (May 3, 2002)

* Friday May 3, 2002*

My tummy is still bloated and lil' bubbly but will resume normal eating today. Rita said to keep the menu as is since it is too soon to tell.  Also, sipping the Ultra slowly should help.  OK, I promised myself to give this company my full hearted effort, so that means sticking to the diet.  If in 4 weeks things don't work, sigh, gulp, I'll start tweaking.  But I'll monitor my weight and bf closely....

Kids are home today from school, so looking forward doing fun things with them today...if I can get myself off the puter.  We'll go and find a birthday present for dh, errands, and treating them to McD's probably.  Will have to pack the cooler and prep food then. If I have energy left, we'll head for a nature walk.

*Weight:* 113.5lbs feel bloated in tummy.

*Sleep:* 10:30pm-4am, so 5.5 hours. Not so good. Woken by my "Dangerous Liason" type recurrent dream where I am the mad woman character Glenn Close...(again)...






*Workout:* Shoulder still hurting. My triceps and lats are sore only on the right side.  I think I may be using those on Chest/Back days to overcompensate for my right shoulder. Uggh, I feel so weak in this area! Progress not Perfection.

Day 4: Shoulder / HIIT 30 min
1. Seated Shoulder Press        3 sets x 12 / 10 / 8 / 6  reps (db 10/12/15/15 lbs) (8/10/12/15 lbs)(8/10/12/15 lbs)
2. DB or Machine Laterals** (Tempo 4-2-1)  8x8lbs, 8x10lbs, 8x12lbs, added 2 more sets at the end of wo 8x15lbs, 12x12lbs
3. DB or Cable Bent Laterals**    forgot this one, oops!  no wonder I wasn't tired and went back to laterals, duh!
4. Front Raises ( Tempo 4-2-1)                       8x8lbs, 8x10lbs, 8x12lbs
5. Upright Rows 3 x 8 ??? 12 reps            8x15lbs, 8x15lbs, 8x15lbs
6. Rotary Cuff Exercises 3 x 8-12 reps             8x10lbs, 8x10, 8x10
7. 30 min HIIT on elliptical

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 (post workout)
(before workout: Ms Power Pak, thyroid meds,creatine, glutamine, squirt of honey)
2 scoop Ultra Size Protein Powder, 1 tbs. instant coffee, Splenda 
3/4 cup Honey Nut Shredded Wheat (oops!)
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino,creatine, glutamine

Meal #2
Breakfast burrito:
1 egg + 3 egg whites
3 oz. chicken, 1/4 cup salsa
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3
1 cup spinach
5 oz. chicken
4 oz. sweet potato
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #4
5 oz. chicken
5 strawberries
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #5 
5 oz. chicken
2 cups lettuce
2 tbs Udo's oil 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:     1401 + 76 cals pills = 1476 cals
fat:         46g (30%) 
carbs:    87g (21%) 
protein: 171g (49%) + 18g from pills= 189 g


----------



## lina (May 4, 2002)

* Saturday May 4, 2002*

OK, ugh, didn't do so well last night. Had a hell of a day with the kids, disaster! The stress and the combination of missing my carbs did me in..OK, after 4 days...I feel it.  But instead of good carbs, my meal 4 and 5 yesterday were skipped and were replaced by total junk, sugar and fat!  It consisted of 4pm Doritos, 7pm Ribs, 9 pm Oreos & milk!  I can feel it this morning, another rumbly tummy  

I'm taking CLP's advice and after this junk food batch is finished, I won't buy anymore for the kids.....Today would be a good day to scout out the health food stores.  I have my dd only so no breaking up fights at the stores, ugh!  

I need to find myself an inspirational siggie, reminder....a mantra...

*Weight:* 115lbs Hahaha! OK, I see what one night of carbs can do to my weight so I won't panic anymore if I drop like crazy the next day.  Plus I haven't been keeping track of my water and felt very thirsty last night but I was too lazy to get water. Water retention and carb junk will do that. Meal plan today will be a repeat of yesterday since I didn't do so hot yesterday.

*Sleep:* 11pm-5am, so 6 hours. Had my recurrent dream "Dangerous Liason" again! Second night in a row.  Hmmm.. my subconscious is trying to tell me something...jealousy is lurking somewhere....

*Workout:* Had an awesome workout!   No wonder after the carbs last night, though shitty carbs, I didn't feel tired during the weight session so that's good.

*Water:* Will shoot for 1 gallon today

Day 5: Biceps/ Abs / Light Calves / Light Cardio 20 min 

1. Dumbell Curl*             4 x 12 / 10 / 8 / 6  (8lbs/10lbs/12lbs/15lbs)
2. Incline DB Curl**        3 x 10  (10lbs/12lbs/12lbs)
3. Preacher Curl**          3 x 8     (ez bar + 10bs)
4. Knee ins                      1 x 10 / 1x10 / 1x22  (no weight)
5. Standing Calf Raises Smith-alternate toe in/out/reg    2x10x(90lbs+bar) , 1x10x(100lbs+bar)
6. Swiss ball crunch         3 x 30 (alternate middle, l.side, r.side) 
7. Superset: Incline Reverse Crunch/Incline Leg Raises  2 x 10
8. Walking at level 3.5 - with good form: butt clenching, tight abs, fist clenching walk 20min

*Nutrition:*

Meal #1 (post workout)
(before workout: Ms Power Pak, thyroid meds,creatine, glutamine, squirt of honey)
2 scoop Ultra Size Protein Powder, 1 tbs. instant coffee, Splenda 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino,creatine, glutamine

Meal #2
Breakfast burrito: with side of 1/3 cup oatmeal.
1 egg + 3 egg whites
3 oz. chicken, 2 tbs salsa
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3
1 cup spinach
5 oz. chicken
4 oz. sweet potato
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3
5 oz. chicken
5 strawberries
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #5 
5 oz. chicken
2 cups lettuce
2 tbs Udo's oil 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:     1339 cals     - 1414 cals*
fat:         46g (32%) 
carbs:    73g (18%) 
protein: 165g (50%)   - 183g (with protein pills)*


----------



## lina (May 6, 2002)

* Monday May 6, 2002*
Had a good restday yesterday but also a freeday on Sunday.  Went out with 2 other families for Brunch and that started the snowball.. Spend the gorgeous Sunday out doing yard work with the kids and hubby.  After a hot day and tired day, we were starving and had bagels for dinner and icecream for desert! So this morning, I'm miffed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Need to get back on track.  Another promise I have to make to myself is to limit my computer time to 1hour in the morning and 1 hour at night.  

The good news is it's a gorgeous beautiful booming sunny day today! Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the nice weather!  Time to get out those summer clothes....and eventually da dreaded bikini!  I'm spending about 1 month with my mom and kids this summer.  She lives in the Caribbean on a resort island. She doesn't have internet and barely tv.  I don't know if I can survive that!!! Ah vel, just have to hang out in my bikini at the beach all day long and get royally toasted. My are we chatty this morning...






*Weight:* 116lbs. 

*Sleep:* 11pm-4:30am, so 5.5 hours. No Dreams but I have noticed I haven't been getting enuf sleep lately and that may also have an effect on my cortisol levels and cause me to crave carbs.  

*Workout:* Had a good powerful workout! I was determined to fight the demons today.

*Water:* Will shoot for 1 gallon today, it's a struggle for me. 1gall=3.78 liters

Day 1: Chest / Triceps / HIIT 15 min + 5 min warmup/cooldown
1. Smith Bench Press             3 x 12 / 10 / 8 / 6   (10/20/30/40lbs +bar)
2. Incline DB Press                3 x 8    (12/15/20lbs db)
3. DB Flyes                           3 x 8    (8/10/12/15lbs db)
4. DB Pullovers             3 x 8 ??? 12 reps  -------no time-----
5. Smith Close Grip Bench Press     3 x 12 / 10 / 8 / 6  (5/10/20/25lbs + bar)
6. Super Set ??? Triceps Pushdown and Dips  (pushdown 6x70lbs) - (8x0lbs dips), 6x70 - 8x0, 8x70 - 10x0,
7. 3min warmup, 15min HIIT running, 2 min cooldown.

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 (post workout)
(before workout: Ms Power Pak, thyroid meds,creatine, glutamine, squirt of honey)
2 scoop Ultra Size Protein Powder, 1 tbs. instant coffee, Splenda 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino,creatine, glutamine

Meal#2
Breakfast burrito: with side of 1/3 cup oatmeal.
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 egg + 3 egg whites
3 oz. chicken, 2 tbs salsa
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3
1 cup broccoli
5 oz. chicken
4 oz. sweet potato
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #4
5 oz. chicken
5 strawberries
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #5 
5 oz. flounder
2 cups lettuce
2 tbs Udo's oil 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:     1351 cals     - 1426 cals*
fat:         51g (35%) 
carbs:    69g (17%) 
protein: 159g (48%)   - 178g (with protein pills)*


----------



## lina (May 7, 2002)

Went out last night to a girlie night of Bunko.  Food, desserts, wine were there. I was so proud of myself for not caving cauz social events are my weakness.    Came home and had my last meal of chicken and fat free hot chocolate (20cals).  The best part is I won some money! Made my son happy.  He likes to win things.

Went to bed too late 1am to get up at 5am for gym.  Will do that in the afternoon today.


----------



## lina (May 7, 2002)

* Tuesday May 6, 2002*

Another day's work.  It's almost dinner time now so quick post before it's too late and the day's over.

*Weight:* 115.5lbs. I guess a day of pleasure makes you pay for a few days.

*Sleep:* 1am-7am, so 6 hours. 

*Water:* Will shoot for 1 gallon today, didn't get all my water in yesterday but close.

*Workout:* Had a good workout but didn't have enuf time to do abs! Had to go pick up the chickens from school.

Back /  20 min HIIT threadmill 
1. Chins**                        3 x 12 reps - 70lbs assist ----> getting stronger! 
2. Dead Lifts                     3 x 10 reps x 25 lbs db 
3. T-Bar Row*                 3 sets x 12 / 10 / 6 / 6 x (10+bar/15+bar/20+bar/20+bar) 
4. Reverse Grip Front Pulldowns  2 x 8 - 70lbs , 1x8x80
5. Straight Arm Pullovers** 1 x 10 - 20 lbs , 2x10x25#
6. 20 min HIIT

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 (post workout)
(before workout: Ms Power Pak, thyroid meds)
Breakfast burrito: with side of 1/3 cup oatmeal.
1/3 cup oatmeal, butterbuds, sf syrup, dash vanilla extract
1 egg + 3 egg whites
3 oz. chicken, 2 tbs salsa
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #2
Stirfried rice
1/2 cup long-grain brown rice, 5 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/2 cup broccoli, 3 baby carrots, garlic
soya sauce, salt and pepper to taste
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3 (post workout)
(before workout:creatine, glutamine, squirt of honey)
2 scoop Ultra Size Protein Powder, 1 tbs. instant coffee, Splenda 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino,creatine, glutamine

Meal #4
5 oz. chicken
1 cup diced canteloupe
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #5 
5 oz. salmon
2 cups lettuce
2 tbs Udo's oil 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:     1479 cals     - 1554 cals*
fat:         60g (37%) 
carbs:    76g (18%) 
protein: 156g (45%)   - 175g (with protein pills)*


----------



## lina (May 8, 2002)

* Wednesday May 8, 2002*
Happy Birthday to DH, Happy Birthday to my honey!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got up early before gym, packed presents, put out flowers, cards and set the table with Spiderman plates, napkins, and cups.  Put out brekkie.  The kids love it when it's someones birthday. DH is 45 today but looks about 39 and great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Going out to a Rib place to eat tonite, hopefully they'll have Chicken salad there.

Will go with dd on a fieldtrip this afternoon with her class to the Butterfly place today.  Should be fun!  Love preschoolers they are so cute!

*Weight:* 115lbs. Down baby, down!

*Sleep:* 10:30pm-5am, so 6.5 hours. Getting better.

*Water:* Will shoot for 1 gallon today again, didn't do well at all yesterday.

*Workout:* Themed the "What da Heck - be Brave" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Workout.  I was brave enuf to try higher weights today and see how my body reacted.  Increased weights for squats, leg press, leg extensions, leg curls!

Day 3: Legs / 30 min mod/high cardio 
1. Squat* 4 sets x 12 / 10 / 8 / 6 reps - (bar + 50/60/70/80 lbs) 
2. Leg Press** 3 x 10 reps - 180 lbs/200/200 
3. Leg Extension** 3 x 10 reps - 50/60/70/80
4. Leg Curls** 3 sets x 10 reps - 40/50/60 
5. Lunge 2 sets x 10 reps - 15/25lbs then Smith 1set x 10rep x (70lbs+bar) 
6. 30 min elliptical - mod/high level but not HIIT

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 (post workout)
(before workout: Ms Power Pak, thyroid meds)
2 scoop Ultra Size Protein Powder, 1 tbs. instant coffee, Splenda 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino,creatine, glutamine

Meal #2
Breakfast burrito: with side of 1/3 cup oatmeal.
1/3 cup oatmeal, butterbuds, sf syrup, dash vanilla extract
1 egg + 3 egg whites
3 oz. chicken, 2 tbs salsa
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3
Beverly Protein Shake
1 Tbs Natural PB
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #4
5 oz. chicken
1 apple
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #5 
5 oz. chicken
2 cups lettuce
2 tbs Udo's oil 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:     1462 cals     - 1537 cals*
fat:         62g (349%) 
carbs:    68g (15%) 
protein: 167g (46%)   - 185g (with protein pills)*


----------



## lina (May 9, 2002)

* Thursday May 9, 2002*
Rest day today, time to catch up on laundry, clean the house, paperwork.  House is a mess and I hate it!

*Weight:* 114.5lbs. Getting there!

*Sleep:* 11pm-7am, so 8 hours. Yay for rest days!

*Water:* Will shoot for 1 gallon today again, didn't do well at all yesterday.

*Workout:* none, household cardio LOL. 

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
(before brekkie: Ms Power Pak, thyroid meds) & coffee/light cream
Protein crepes: 
1/3 cup oatmeal, butterbuds (filling: sf syrup, dash vanilla extract, 2 tbs sf jam)
1 scoop Ultra size
1 egg + 3 whites
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #2
1 cup broccoli
5 oz. chicken in Peanut sauce: soya, Splenda, 1/2 tbs Natural PB,broth
11 almonds
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3
1 cup broccoli
5 oz. chicken in Peanut sauce: soya, Splenda, 1/2 tbs Natural PB,broth
4 oz. sweet potato

Meal #4
4.5 oz. chicken
5 strawberries
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #5 
4.5 oz. chicken
2 cups lettuce
2 tbs Udo's oil 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:     1549 cals     - 1624 cals*
fat:         60g (35%) 
carbs:    73g (15%) 
protein:  189g (46%)   - 207g (with protein pills)*


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

Just wanted to say HI, Your doing great!! AND I AM SOOO JEALOUS~~ You get to spend a MONTH In the caribbean!! LUCKY LUCKY LUCKY!!! HAVE FUN!! When do you go?? 

I am going to start calling you 'the chicken girl' ... thats all you eat!! GOOD JOB!!!

Keep up the great work!!


----------



## lina (May 9, 2002)

Hi Princess,
Thanks for visiting!  Yes, today I am getting tired of chicken but that's so easy, I get bags of it from Costco.. I was debating W8 peanut choc bars but I didn't have skim milk powder in my pantry


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2002)

hey sweetie!! ya, I buy a lot of chicken to!!
Where are u located??
I haven't tried W8 penut choc bars yet...I want to!!! 
have a good one!


----------



## lina (May 10, 2002)

I am located in Massachusetts.  Nice and sunny today! Yay!  Have a good day Princess!  Feeling Better?


----------



## lina (May 10, 2002)

* Friday May 10, 2002*
TOM here  . I didn't get all my meals in yesterday and it seems to be a struggle for me.  Missed Meal 4 so came to about 1400 cals.  Still good.  Also, hard time getting all those horse pills in. What to eat today, what to eat.  Getting bored now, need to find more interesting choices, need to go shopping.

Going into dd's preschool to volunteer for Science Friday.  I decided to teach them how to make "slime".  Kids love this kinda squishy, slimey stuff.  Here goes my nails and hands.  I did this last month with ds' class and the chemicals completely ruined them!  Time to get down and get dirty! We'll take the kids to see Spiderman tonight.  Looking forward to that. 

*Weight:* 115lbs. 
*Sleep:* 9:30pm-5am, so 7.5 hours. 
*Water:* shooting for 1 gal
*Workout:* Light workout today

Day 4: Shoulder / cardio 30 min 
1. Seated Shoulder Press       3 sets x 12 / 10 / 8 / 6 reps (db 10/12/15/15 lbs) 
2. DB Laterals** (Tempo 4-2-1) 3x10x12lbs
3. DB Bent Laterals**                 3x10x12lbs
4. Front Raises ( Tempo 4-2-1)   3x10x10lbs
5. Upright Rows                          3 x 10x15lbs 
6. Rotary Cuff Exercises              3 x 10x10lbs
7. 30 min light cardio on elliptical 

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
(before workout: Ms Power Pak, thyroid meds, creatine, glutamine) 
2 scoops Ultra size, 1 Tbs Peanut Butter
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #2
Proatmeal: (mixed together and nuked)
1/3 cup oatmeal, butterbuds (filling: sf syrup, dash vanilla extract)
1 egg + 5 whites
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #3
2 scoops Ultra size, 4 strawberries frozen
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #4
5 oz. chicken
2 stalks celery
4 oz. sweet potato
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #5 
5 oz. Salmon
2 cups lettuce
2 tbs Udo's oil 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:     1565 cals     - 1640 cals*
fat:         69g (41%) 
carbs:    75g (16%) 
protein:  163g (43%)   - 181g (with protein pills)*


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

Hey Lina..have fun with your kids at school today..guess u will have to get them nails done next week!!  I have heard that Massachusetts is a great place to live! 
I am feeling much better..thanks for asking!
Have fun at Spiderman tonight!! Butterfly said its really good!


----------



## CLPgold (May 10, 2002)

Doing great Lina!

I need a vacation.    My idea of a vacation these days is taking my kids and pets to my mommy's house about 2hr. from here and vegging.  Only done that a couple time though.  No time.  I do, however, really want to do a comp. in Halifax, NS at the end of August.  Hmmm, it just costs money and a couple days driving time at least.  We'll see...

Have a great Friday!


----------



## lina (May 10, 2002)

Well, Princess don't think will make it to the movies after all..PG13 ...won't fly with my kids (4 and 6yrs) so it'll be home watching movies or playing games.  DH has gone to get some takeout Chinese food for him and the chickens.

Hi CLP! Ya'all can come visit me in July....!!!  Does your mom take care of the kiddies when you're at her place?  I've been to Halifax a few years back and it's a fun city.  Nothing like Toronto though, loved it.  Lived in Canada for 5 years - 4 for college and 1 yr for highschool.  Was lots of fun, lots of drinking! That's where I learned to drink!

Hey girlies, have a good Friday too and Mother's Day!


----------



## lina (May 11, 2002)

* Saturday May 11, 2002*
Another restday. Slept late watching "Ocean's 11".  Good movie, but not so believable.  Hunks George Clooney, Brad Pitt, and especially Andy Garcia kept me drooling all night.  I like tall, dark and handsome though I heard Andy isn't that tall.  But I'll take him anyday!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Blond hair, blue eyes don't do a thing for me, so sorry Brad! George Clooney is good looking too and some people have said that hubby looks like him too!  So he's a cross of Armand Assante and George Clooney!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL! 

Got all my meals and horse pills in yesterday, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I was even getting hungry around 10pm watching the flick so I had 1 Tbs Natural Peanut Butter. Very thirsty too and finished my 1 gallon.  I give myself a star  for yesterday cauz I was totally on track. Suprise, suprise, I'm down 1 lbs.  Maybe the increase in weight a few days ago was all TOM bloat.

Today hubby and I will be getting my SIL to babysit and we'll be going out on a date! We haven't been out together since Christmas! We are due!  We'll be going to a "Designer Showhouse" and touring the place just for fun because I like interior designing and want to get some ideas and then we'll be going into the city for some fun!  Dunno where we are going to eat yet, too many choices.  I'm so excited, we don't get to do this often, maybe once a year if we're lucky!

*Weight:* 114lbs. Down 1.
*Sleep:* 12pm-8am, so 8 hours.  Good girl.
*Water:* shooting for 1 gal.  Did 1 gallon yesterday so was happy about that.
*Workout:* Rest day (again!) 

*Nutrition:* .  Don't know what meal #5 has in store today. We'll see what the restaurant has to offer. So atleast 4 outa 5 meals will be clean.

Meal #1 
(with coffee & cream: Ms Power Pak, thyroid meds) 
5 eggwhites, 1 egg, 1/3 cup oatmeal, 2 tbs sf jam, sf syrup
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #2
5 oz. chicken, 1 cup spinach, 1 Tbs Udo's
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3
same as #2
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #4
2 scoops Choc whey protein powder
2 tbs whipping cream
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #5 
?
? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



? 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

So far:
cals:     1112 cals     - .... cals*
fat:         49g (41%) 
carbs:    33g (8%) 
protein:  137g (51%)   - ...g (with protein pills)*


----------



## lina (May 12, 2002)

Had a fab day yesterday, the house was gorgeous and maybe something we'll have in our next lifetime but it's nice to have a dream. *sigh*. Watched Spiderman after that, great great movie. Good entertainment....made me cry...(the part when his Uncle died who was like a dad to him, made me think of my own dad  )

Got in 3 good clean meals yesterday.  Dinner at the restaurant was 7 oz. Grilled tuna, 1/2cup green beans/carrots, 1 cup basmati rice.  2 slices sourdough bread with butter.  Capuccino coffee.  tea.  Some kinda chocolate truffle cake with raspberry cream on the side.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mother's Day today!  Flowers and cards from the kiddies and hubby plus a day at the Spa!!! Never had one and I'm so psyched!! I've been hinting at this for years and finally!....Hubby's still trying to make up for that one year he forgot about Mother's Day....Boy did I cry and bitched then...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Sunday, May 12*
*Sleep*: 7.5 hours
*Weight*: 115lbs
*Water:* Not enuf.  Was scared not to be able to find a bathroom around town
*Workout:*None, slacking off today. Will have to wake up at 4am Monday to get in Biceps with my regular Chest/Tri/Cardio tomorrow. So atleast 2 hours in the gym tomorrow.  Hell, it's Mothers' Day today.
*Nutrition:* Hubby made my protein pancakes for me for brekkie, other than that, we'll see....going out again for brunch with friends and family 

Meal #1
5 eggwhites, 1 egg, 1/3 cup oatmeal
sf syrup, sf jam
coffee & cream

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## lina (May 13, 2002)

* Monday May 13, 2002*
Rainy Mondays always get me down  . Starting Week 3 now, time flies.  I haven't lost any weight and seem to be going up and down.  Haven't stayed on my diet 100% either with all those free meals in there, some days not able to get in all my meals, and not able to drink all my water.  This week, 2 girlie nights out that will be extra tough. Next week 1 girlie luncheon that will be at my house.  Will have to be extra strong these coming weeks.

Thoroughly enjoyed my weekend though, no regrets.  Persian food last night, yumm.   Basmati Saffron rice that looked like it was drenched in butter, grilled tomatoes, lots of meat, lamb, chicken.  Salad, yoghurt & cucumber side dishes. Yummy! 

*Weight:* 116lbs. Arrgghh!!!
*Sleep:* 11:00pm-4:30am, so 5.5 hours. 
*Water:* The usual 1 gallon
*Workout:* Had to do my usual Chest/Triceps routine plus the missed one from yesterday - Biceps

Day 1: Chest / Triceps / Biceps/ 20 min Moderate running 
1. Smith Bench Press       3 x 12 / 10 / 8 / 6 (10/20/30/40lbs +bar) 
2. Incline DB Press          4 x 8 (12/15/15/15lbs db) 
3. DB Flyes                     3 x 8 (15/15/15lbs db) 
4. Smith Close Grip Bench Press 1 x 12 / 10 / 8 / 6 (5/10/20/25lbs + bar) **didn't like this switched to #5
5. Skull crushers              10x10lbs, 10x10, 10x10
6. Super Set ??? Triceps Pushdown and Dips (pushdown 8x70lbs) - (10x0lbs dips), 8x70 - 10x0, 8x70 - 10x0, 
1. Dumbell Curl                3x8x15lbs 
2. Incline DB Curl             3x8x12lbs
3. Preacher Curl                3x8 (ez bar + 10bs) 
7. 20min moderate running 

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 (post workout)
(before workout: Ms Power Pak, thyroid meds, 1 cup coffee, 2tbs cream)
2 scoop EAS Choc Whey       ** ran out of Ultra Size Protein Powder hopefully will rec'v some by Wed.
3 tbs cream
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino,creatine, glutamine

Meal #2
Breakfast burrito: with side of 1/3 cup oatmeal.
1/3 cup oatmeal, butterbuds, sf syrup, dash vanilla extract
1 egg + 3 egg whites
3 oz. chicken, 2 tbs salsa
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3
5 oz. chicken
4 oz. sweet potato
1 cup spinach
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #4
5 oz. tuna
5 oz. strawberries
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #5 
Naked fajitas
5 oz. chicken
1 cup onion, red & green peppers stirfried with 2 tbs oil
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:     1497 cals     - 1572 cals*
fat:         60g (37%) 
carbs:    71g (15%) 
protein: 175g (48%)   - 193g (with protein pills)*


----------



## lina (May 14, 2002)

* Tuesday May 14, 2002*
Still rainy and cold today.  Forecast rain for the whole week. 
Going to my meeting tonight.  Our 2 presidents, my co-chair and I will be interviewed tonight by a local newspaper.  Checks from our organization will be handed out to local groups, pics taken, etc.  Grrr..nervous about that.  Anyway, I know I'll be up late tonight which usually causes me to crave something so will have to add in some kinda snack at the end of the night to hold me....maybe hot chocolate.  I'll at least make a plan otherwise I'll be snacking on something illegal.  I know my bloody self.

*Weight:* 114lbs. Oh-Goodie!
*Sleep:* 9:30pm-6:30am, so 9 hours.  Overslept, so too late to head to the gym this morning, will have to do this afternoon.
*Water:* The usual 1 gallon, did about 1+ yesterday! I'm so proud of myself 
*Workout:* This afternoon...Back/cardio later

*Nutrition:*

Meal #1
Protein Pancakes: 
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 egg + 5 egg whites
top with sf jam, sf syrup
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #2
5 oz. chicken curry 
4 oz. sweet potato
1 cup spinach
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3 (post workout)
(before workout: creatine, glutamine, 2 Lean Out) 
2 scoop Ultrasize, 1tbs coffee, splenda
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino,creatine, glutamine

Meal #4
5 oz. chicken curry 
5 strawberries fresh
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #5 
5 oz. salmon
2 cups lettuce
2 tbs Udo's oil 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:     1323 cals     - 1398 cals*
fat:         53g (37%) 
carbs:    59g (15%) 
protein: 154g (48%)   - 172g (with protein pills)*
=========================
Snack #6 (optional)
Hot Chocolate
1 ff hot choc with, 1 scoop EAS protein powder, 2Tbs cream, splenda
cals:     1653 cals    
fat:         66g (39%) 
carbs:     69g (14%) 
protein: 198g (47%)


----------



## lina (May 14, 2002)

Back from the gym.  It's nice working out in the afternoon, hardly anyone there.  But I still prefer morning, though.  Off to the showers and to get washed for tonight.

Back / Abs/20 min light running threadmill 
1. Chins**          3 x 10 reps - 60lbs assist ----> getting stronger! 
2. T-Bar Row*     3 sets x 12 / 10 / 8 / 6 x (20+bar/25+bar/30+bar/35+bar) 
3. Reverse Grip Front Pulldowns  1 x 10 x70lbs , 2x8x80 
4. Straight Arm Pullovers**         3x10x25# 
5. Knee-ins   3x20xnoweight
6. 20 min running on 5.0


----------



## lina (May 15, 2002)

* Wednesday May 15, 2002*
Couldn't get to sleep last night till 12 am. I was getting hungry as I was falling asleep but too lazy to get something to eat.  Woke up 113.5 lbs today. So doing good.  Tonite will be another Wench's Night Out with the girlies.  Will probably have the catch of the day and veggies.  No drinking for me tonight, I need to stay on track this week. Needless to say, overslept and woke up at 6am, too late for gym.  Will do it in the afternoon again.  Ugghh...can't keep this up, have to go to bed early.

I feel overwhelmed with soooo many things to do.  Can't wait to go visit mom on Survivor Island, and just relax.  No worries, no deadlines, ...etc.  The difference is home cooked meals!  Just lay there and soak up the sun in my bones.  Aaahhh!!!!!!

Time to clean the kitchen today to get ready for my luncheon next week.  Hmmm...what shall we have? Must set a tentative menu. Salad with raspberries, bacon, raspb dressing.  Paella with the usual mussels, clams, sausage, shrimp.  Chicken with spinach, pinenuts, cream cheese stuffing, wrapped in a puff pastry crust.  Dessert will be some kinda fruit tart, since it is nice and springy/summery.  Ambitious, can I pull it off?  

*Weight:* 113.5lbs. 
*Sleep:* 12-6am, so 6 hours. 
*Water:* 1 gallon.  
*Workout:* This afternoon...Legs/Abs later,  maybe cardio. 

*Nutrition:*I am tempted to add more fats in but we'll see in a few weeks what happens

Meal #1
1/3 cup oatmeal
coffee + 2 TBS cream
1 egg + 3 egg whites            ** this meal is low on protein couldn't stomach chicken this am
11 almonds                          ** also lots of fat meal #1
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #2
5 oz. chicken curry 
4 oz. sweet potato
1 cup broccoli
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3 (post workout)
(before workout: creatine, glutamine, 2 Lean Out) 
1 Tbs. Peanut Butter Natural
2 scoop EAS Choc whey, 1tbs coffee, splenda
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino,creatine, glutamine

Meal #4
5 oz. tuna
5 strawberries fresh
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #5 
?  5 oz. salmon
?  1 cup sauteed veggies: asparagus, carrots, zucchini, etc.
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:     1530 cals   
fat:         56g (34%) 
carbs:     84g (18%) 
protein: 177g (48%)


----------



## lina (May 15, 2002)

OK, time for a nap.  Too tired for the gym today so will take my rest day today and Legs/Abs/Cardio tomorrow.  

Do i have to eat when I'm not hungry?  I could barely eat the chicken at lunch, almost gagged.   .  

Yawn.


----------



## lina (May 16, 2002)

* Thursday May 16, 2002* 
Yawn. Still on track.  Had a good night last night, ordered the Lobster and Scallop dish.  Substituted the pasta for broccoli. I was very dissappointed in the portion sizes, especially the broccoli.  Capuccino for dessert. Came home at 10pm and had a Diet Hot Chocolate snack with 1 scoop protein powder. I missed meal#4 yesterday too, always causes me to go down.  

Getting tired of these pills.  I've decided after this to take a break till Fall.  Will bulk up probably first to fatten up for the winter  . I feel wonderful though eating clean.  There is so much to eat on this diet, I am never hungry.  I do get bored with the food choices so will have to start playing with my food.

I'm happy to survive 2 out of 3 social activities this week.  The big one coming up is Saturday, 2 birthday parties plus dinner.  Debating to pack my cooler to bring to the restaurant...yes...getting prepared fo the looks and the comments....uggh!!! You can't get anything decent at a Chinese restaurant that's without it being fat laden, full of msg, sugar!!!

*Weight:* 112.5lbs. 
*Sleep:* 2:00am-7:30am, so 5.5 hours. 
*Water:* The usual 1 gallon
*Workout:* Legs/Abs/Cardo today.

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
1.5 scoop EAS Choc Whey      
1 package Diet Hot Choc - 20cals, 4carb, 2prot, 0fat
supps: thyroid pills, Ms Power Pak, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #2
Breakfast burrito: 
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 egg + 3 egg whites
3 oz. chicken, 2 tbs salsa
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3  Sweet Potato Pancakes 
2 scoop Ultrasize
4 oz. sweet potato mashed, water, vanilla, sf syrup
1 stalk celery
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #4
Protein Hot Choc (see Meal1)
5  strawberries
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #5 
5 oz. chicken
2 cups lettuce
2 tbs Udo's oil 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:     1520 cals     - 1595 cals*
fat:         57g (35%) 
carbs:    77g (17%) 
protein: 176g (48%)   - 194g (with protein pills)*


----------



## lina (May 16, 2002)

Ok, workout finally done this afternoon.  I noticed on some I wasn't as strong as last week when I had that carb-up (freeday) the day before.  I did increase in leg press today and did light weight/high reps on the lunges today(60lunges!).  I was sweating it out so no cardio needed after that. Off to the shower stinky-poo.

Day 3: Legs / Calves/ Abs
1. Smith Squat        3 sets x 12 / 10 / 8 / 6 reps - (bar + 50/60/70/80 lbs) 
2. Leg Press            3 x 10 reps - 180 lbs/200/210*
3. Leg Extension     3 x 10 reps - 60 
4. Leg Curls            2 sets x 10 reps - 40/50
5. Smith Lunge       3 sets x 20 reps (50lbs+bar) 
6. Sitting Calf machine   3x10x70
7. #6 and #7 superset. No weight calf raises 3x25
8. Decline crunches     3x10
9. Smith ball crunches 3 angles 3x30


----------



## Stacey (May 16, 2002)

Hey honey!! DOING GREAT!! Why do you want to stop working out? Just burned out?? 
Take care Chicken woman!!


----------



## Jenny (May 16, 2002)

Wow lina! You're doing so GOOD!!  I really enjoy reading your journal, it's so structurated and nice.. LOL Keep it up girlie! 

Jen


----------



## lina (May 16, 2002)

Hi Princess and Nike_Girl!  No I don't think I'll stop working out but more stop eating so clean after this 8 week stint is over...especially those supplements...too expensive and I have supplement burnout! 

Nike_Girl, LoL about my structured journal...eh...I'm anal about that otherwise I'll never get this nutrition thing going! Actually I have a template in MS Word and just copy and paste!


----------



## lina (May 17, 2002)

* Friday May 17, 2002*
I don't feel as strong today.  I feel tired.  Maybe lack of sleep or not enuf carbs. Wish I had a carb up day.  Workout wasn't as stellar today too. Another thing: I took a day off from all supplements yesterday. So maybe a combo of all those things.  When will I be able to move up in weights, seem like I'm not getting any progress  .  My cardio only lasted 10 min on the stepper.  As soon as I got on, I felt the soreness in my butt, legs. Ugggh...

TGIF!!! I am psyched to try some new recipes today to spice up my boring menu.  LOL, little things that can get me excited!  

*Weight:* 114lbs. Retaining water, didn't get enuf water yesterday.
*Sleep:* 10:30am-6:00am, so 7.5 hours. 
*Water:* Need to push today. 1 gallon
*Workout:* 
Day 4: Shoulder / light cardio 10 min 
1. Seated Shoulder Press       3 sets x 12 / 10 / 8 / 6 reps (db 8/10/12/15/ lbs) 
2. DB Laterals (Tempo 4-2-1)     10x10lbs,2x10x12lbs 
3. DB Bent Laterals                     10x10lbs,10x10lbs,10x12lbs 
4. Front Raises ( Tempo 4-2-1)   3x10x10lbs 
5. Upright Rows with Shrugs      3 x 10x10lbs 
6. Rotary Cuff Exercises 
7. 10 min light cardio on stepper...legs sore from yesterday, couldn't last.... 

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 (post wo)
before wo: Ms Power Pak, creatine, glutamine
2 scoops Ultra size, 1 Tbs coffee, splenda
supps: creatine, glutamine, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #2
Prince's Tuna Patty: 
a. 1/3 cup oatmeal
b. 3 egg whites, 1 whole egg
c. 3 oz. tuna, 2 tbs salsa
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3 
1 cup homemade split pea soup
Omelet with sprinkle of Parmesan (4 whites + 1 egg)
1 stalk celery
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #4
Strawberry shake
2 scoop Ultra, ice, splenda, vanilla, 5  strawberries
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #5 Naked Fajitas wrapped in Lettuce
5 oz. chicken, soya, dash leah & perrins sauce, dash splenda
1 cup peppers, 1 cup lettuce, slices of tomatoes
2 tbs Udo's oil 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:     1498 cals     - 1573 cals*
fat:         60g (35%) 
carbs:    72g (17%) 
protein: 168g (48%)   - 186g (with protein pills)*


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2002)

Hey girl, I know what ya mean about supps getting expensive!!! 
Ya know, if you stop eating real clean, and are just working out, you really won't see much of a change in your body!! so just eat mostly clean kay!?? Your doing soooo good! But I do get burned out to! Happens to everyone!
Take care honey!


----------



## lina (May 18, 2002)

Princess you're a sweetie!  Thanks for the advice! I think that's what I can live with..just eating clean after I've reached my goal and then maintain that way....a girl needs some carbs to keep herself sane, esp around pms time


----------



## lina (May 18, 2002)

* Saturday May 18, 2002* 
Humm getting lazy and entertained the thought of not going to the gym this morning...rainy, blech blech weather... but got my butt up and just did it! Good workout...looking leaner but not quite where I want to be yet. I may have dropped 1% of bodyfat.  

Today I have to 2 birthday parties to go to..2 nieces.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cake...no problem...no desire for that. But one of them will be including a dinner at a Chinese restaurant. So I've decided not to be a dork and not to pack a cooler for the restaurant but will just have some protein and veggies that will look less fatty.  

*Weight:* 114lbs. Same
*Sleep:* 11:30am-6:00am, so 6.5 hours. 
*Water:* Need to push today. 1 gallon

*Workout:* 
Day 5:  Biceps/ Abs/20min HIIT + 20 min warmup/cooldown/light running 
1. Dumbell Curl  3sets pyramids 12x8lbs,10x10,8x12,6x15,4x20...12x10lbs,10x12,8x15,4x20....12x10lbs,10x12,8x15,3x20
2. Incline DB Curl    3x10x12lbs 
3. Preacher Curl      3x10 (ez bar + 10bs) 
      ** #4 and 5 supersets 
4. Knee-ins                           3x20x no weight
5. Back Hyper-extensions     3x10x no weight
6. 20min HIIT + 20 min warmup/cooldown/light running 


*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 (post wo)
before wo: Ms Power Pak, creatine, glutamine
2 scoops Ultra size, 1 Tbs coffee, splenda
supps: creatine, glutamine, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #2
Salmon Patty: 
a. 1/3 cup oatmeal
b. 2 egg whites
c. 3 oz. Salmon, 2 tbs salsa
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3 
1 cup homemade split pea soup
Omelet with sprinkle of Parmesan (4 whites + 1 egg)
1 stalk celery
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #4
Strawberry shake
2 scoop Ultra, ice, splenda, vanilla, 5  strawberries
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #5 
?5 oz. ?protein...probably fish, tofu, 
?2 cups veggies
?supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Same as yesterday, should I plug it into fitday...getting lazy...what da hell..here it is..
For 4 meals only....
cals:     1084 cals    
fat:         37g (31%) 
carbs:    65g (21%) 
protein: 126g (48%)


----------



## lina (May 20, 2002)

* Monday May 20, 2002*
Saturday got all my meals in, did well at the restaurant.  Did have a small slice of fruit tart for dessert.  Not enuf water so felt very dry and thirsty in the middle of the night.

Sunday was household cardio, cleaned house for playgroup on Monday.  Didn't eat so well, half clean half so-so.  DH brought home a hamburger with leftover onion rings and had that. Yumm haven't had a burger in a while..

Monday, playgroup with 10 mom and about 16 kids at my house.  Basement is a mess now full of crumbs, toys, and stuff everywhere.  I don't know why I bother cleaning before they come...Meal #4 today is BAD-ASS! Calories and protein on the low side...trying to undo some damage control here.

*Weight:* 115lbs. 
*Sleep:* 9:30am-6:00am, so 8.5 hours. 
*Water:* 1 gallon
*Workout:* Worked hard on the Bench press, so was tired after.  First time using ez bar for Skull crushers. I was very wobbly and was afraid I'd bonk myself several times. LOL.

Day 1: Chest / Triceps / 30 min Moderate elliptical 
1. Smith Bench Press 3 x 12 / 10 / 8 / 6 (10/20/30/40lbs +bar) 
2. Incline DB Press    3 x 10 x 15lbs db
3. DB Flyes 3 x 10 x 12 lbs db 
4. Skull crushers 3 x 10x 5lbs+ez bar
6. Super Set ??? Triceps Pushdown and Dips (pushdown 8x70lbs) - (10x0lbs dips), 8x70 - 10x0, 8x70 - 10x0, 
7. 30min moderate elliptical 

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 (post wo)
before wo: Ms Power Pak, creatine, glutamine
2 scoops Ultra size, 1 Tbs coffee, splenda
supps: creatine, glutamine, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #2
Tuna Patty: 
a. 1/3 cup oatmeal
b. 2 egg whites
c. 3 oz. Tuna, 2 tbs salsa
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3 
1 cup homemade split pea soup
5 oz. chicken curry
5 cherry tomato
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #4
1 slice apple crumb oink-oink-cake with cream cheese icing (leftovers from playgroup...shit happens if you don't toss it right after company leaves)
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #5 
5 oz. chicken 
2 cups salad 
2 tbs. Udo's 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:     1323 cals    
fat:         50g (35%) 
carbs:    85g (23%) 
protein: 137g (42%)


----------



## lina (May 21, 2002)

* Tuesday May 21, 2002*
Dragged myself to the gym again.  A sorta back exercise with no gusto.  Might as well not gone.  But kicked it up during cardio...did a peptalk to myself, some scolding , and kicked my own ass. 
Need to get back on track!
  

*Weight:* 115lbs. 
*Sleep:* 11:30pm-6:00am, so 6.5 hours. 
*Water:* 1 gallon. did well yesterday.
*Workout:* 

Back / Abs/45 min running threadmill 
1. Chins**       1 x 10 reps - 60lbs assist , 8x60, 8x60 
2. T-Bar Row*   3 sets x  8 x (20+bar/30+bar/40+bar) -- didn't pyramid today, too lazy
3. Reverse Grip Front Pulldowns      1 x 10 x70lbs , 2x8x80 
4. Straight Arm Pullovers**           3x10x25lbs
5. Dead Lifts                               3x10x50lbs 
6. Knee-ins                                3x20xnoweight 
7. Back Hyper Extensions              3x 10xnoweight 
8. 45 min running on 5.5


*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 (post wo)
before wo: Ms Power Pak, creatine, glutamine
2 scoops Ultra size, 1 Tbs coffee, splenda
supps: creatine, glutamine, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #2
5 oz. chicken 
1/3 cup oatmeal
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3 
2 cup lettuce, 1 tsp Udo's
5 oz. chicken 
5 strawberries
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #4
2 Tbs. Peanut butter
2 scoops Ultra
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #5 
5 oz. steak
1 cup spinach
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:     1252 cals   ....1327 cals 
fat:         50g (36%) 
carbs:    47g (10%) 
protein: 165g (53%)  ...183 g


----------



## lina (May 22, 2002)

* Wednesday May 21, 2002* 
Leg day today and abs.  Have been slacking on the abs lately. Did pyramid on the Smith Squat and Leg Press.  Wondering if I'm overtraining the quads today.  Lunges was at the end and didn't feel enuf strenght to do the Smith so used db for lunges.  The disadvantage is I can't use as much weight as with the Smith.  Maybe next week I'll go heavy on the lunges, and do those first? Must make mental reminder....start with Smith Lunges 3x20x50#.

DD's school performance today and looking forward to watching all the preschoolers.  So off to the showers...

*Weight:* 114.5lbs. 
*Sleep:* 11:30pm-6:00am, so 6.5 hours. 
*Water:* 1 gallon

*Workout:* 
Day 3: Legs / Calves/ Abs 
1. Smith Squat...... 3 sets x 12 / 10 / 8 / 6 reps - (bar + 50/60/70/80 lbs) 
2. Leg Press   decided to do pyramid today..3 sets of 12x140/10x160/8x180/6x200 
3. Leg Extension (warmup 12x40#,10x50#, 8x60#) .....3 x 8 x 60#
4. Leg Curls ..........2 sets x 10 reps - 40/50 lbs, 1x6x60lbs
5. DB Lunge ..........3 sets x 10 x 40#
6. Sitting Calf machine ........3x10x70 
7. Decline Reverse crunches......3x10xno weight 
8. Decline Reverse leg raises......3x10xno weight
9. Decline crunches on bench.....3x10xno weight

*Nutrition:*

Meal #1 (post wo)
before wo: Ms Power Pak, creatine, glutamine
2 scoops Ultra size, 1 Tbs cocao, splenda
supps: creatine, glutamine, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #2
3 oz. tuna 
3 whites, 1 whole egg 
1/3 cup oatmeal
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3
2 scoops Ultra, 1 tbs cocao, 1 tbs coffee
supps:2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #4
1 cup spinach frozen
5 oz. chicken 
4 oz sweet potato
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #5 
5 oz. Salmon
1 cup spinach
2 Tbs. Udo's
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:     1569 cals   ....1644 cals 
fat:         62g (37%) 
carbs:    76g (16%) 
protein: 180g (47%)  ...198 g


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2002)

lookin' good!!!


----------



## lina (May 23, 2002)

* Thursday May 22, 2002*
Rest day and Pigout Free day. big luncheon at my house. the house looked fab, the decoration was fab, the food was fab, hence my meal plan sucks.

*Weight:* 115lbs. 
*Sleep:*  7hours. 
*Water:* hardly any
*Pigfest:*

Meal #1
1 bagel (300 cal)
2 eggs 

Meal#2
mimosas
seltzer
paella, with sausage, rice, mussels, clams
chicken in puff pastry with creamed spinach and pine nuts
fruit tart made with whipped cream and cream cheese
coffee with cream
3 cookies (sugar and choc. chip)

calories: 30,000  
Ugh..


----------



## lina (May 25, 2002)

* Saturday May 25, 2002*
Shoulders and Biceps today.  45 cardio consisting of 20 warmup/cooldown walking and 25 min running on 6.0. Gym was quiet today since it's Saturday and Memorial weekend.  Ds has a soccer game this morning so will shower and the whole family will go to that.  Another promising glorious morning, sunny yay, love the summer!

Since I had 2 days of fun and feast I've decided to cut my 1/3cup oatmeal from meal#2, and 4 oz. sweet potato from meal#3.  Thus making this a low carb day.  I'll do the same for tomorrow.  Maybe I'll take piccies this coming week.

*Weight:* 115lbs. 
*Sleep:* 10pm-6:00am, so 8 hours. 
*Water:* 1 gallon
*Workout:* 

 Shoulder / Biceps/cardio 45 min 
1. Seated Shoulder Press......3 sets x 12 / 10 / 8 / 6 reps (db 10/12/15/15 lbs) 
2. DB Laterals......................3x10x12lbs 
3. DB Bent Laterals..............3x10x12lbs 
1. Dumbell Curl facing ceiling 1x10x12lbs, 2x8x20lbs, 1x10x12lbs
2. Incline DB Curl ................3x10x12lbs 
3. Preacher Curl................... 3x10 (ez bar + 10bs) 
7. 20min warmup/cooldown walking...25 min moderate running 

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 (post wo)
before wo: Ms Power Pak, creatine, glutamine
2 scoops Ultra size, 1 Tbs coffee, splenda
supps: creatine, glutamine, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #2
3 oz. tuna 
3 whites, 1 whole egg 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3
5 oz. chicken
1/2 cup spinach frozen
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #4
2 scoops Ultra
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #5 
5 oz. Salmon
2 cup lettuce
2 Tbs. Udo's
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:     1330 cals   ....1405 cals 
fat:         60g (37%) 
carbs:    28g (16%) 
protein: 169g (47%)  ...187 g


----------



## lina (May 26, 2002)

* Sunday May 26, 2002*
Rest day.  Finished painting my son's room yesterday.  Today we'll buy bookcases and hopefully can stain it today as well. Love decorating so this is fun.  Need to get groceries for our cookout tomorrow.  The gym is open from 6-12am so I can get my usual Chest/Tri day in in the morning.  Off to teach Sunday school today.  Last one for the year.  Can't wait. 

Another lo-carb day today and see what happens.  Yesterday I didn't get all 5 meals in, only 4. 

*Weight:* 113.5lbs. I know I what I lost is water weight but seem like a lowcarb day does help.
*Sleep:* 11:30pm-6:00am, so 6.5 hours. 
*Water:* 1 gallon. Did good yesterday.
*Workout:* Rest.

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 (post wo)
with coffee & cream: Ms Power Pak, thyroid meds
1 scoops Ultra size, 3 egg white, 1 egg
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #2
5 oz. chicken
2 cup salad, 1 tbs Udo's, 1 tbs raspberry vinegar
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3
2 cups Ultra size, 5 frozen strawberries
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #4
1 cup broccoli
5 oz. salmon
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #5 (may not be able to fit this in but just in case)
3 oz. tuna
2 tbs peanut butter
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino

cals:     1451 cals   .... 
fat:         74g (37%) 
carbs:    38g (16%) 
protein: 162g (47%)  ...


----------



## lina (May 27, 2002)

* Monday May 27, 2002*
Another quiet day at the gym.  Just me and Mel Gibson look-a-like. He looks nice and tan.  Told me he was single and divorced.  Got pretty hot in there when he took off his shirt. Hmmmm! Ooops, I'm married! But I can still drool can't I?
Cook out today so better get ready and get the food going. Memorial day, what is it about again?

*Weight:* 114lbs. 
*Sleep:* 12pm-6:00am, so 6 hours. 
*Water:* 1 gallon
*Workout:* 
Day 1: Chest / Triceps / 20 min Stair Master
Shoulder feeling better so went up on my Incline Presses
also Triceps close grip bp

1. Smith Bench Press......... 3 x 12 / 10 / 8 / 6 (10/20/30/40lbs +bar) 
2. Incline DB Press ............10x15lbs, 10x20lbs, 10x20lbs 
3. DB Flyes .......................3 x 10x 15lbs 
4. Smith Close Grip Bench Press  
.....1 x 12 / 10 / 8 / 6 (5/10/20/25lbs + bar) 
.....2 x 12 / 10 / 8 / 6 (10/15/20/25lbs + bar) 
5/6. Super Set ??? Triceps Pushdown and Dips (pushdown 6x80lbs) - (10x0lbs dips), 8x70 - 10x0, 8x70 - 10x0, 
7. 20min Stairmaster 

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 (post wo)
before wo: Ms Power Pak, creatine, glutamine
2 scoops Ultra size, 1 Tbs coffee, splenda
supps: creatine, glutamine, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Dunno what else I'll wolf down during cookout...will post later


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> * Monday May 27, 2002*
> Another quiet day at the gym.  Just me and Mel Gibson look-a-like. He looks nice and tan.



Your gym was quiet today? My gym was packed...all sorts of people there that I don't recognize. I usually go in the early morning, but since the gym didn't open until 9 am today, there were all sorts of people there...the night people and the afternoon people I guess. 

Have a great Memorial Day..and a wonderful cookout!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 27, 2002)

And are you trying to attach something?


----------



## lina (May 27, 2002)

Hey Missy!
Thanx for visiting! Yes when I was leaving da gym around 9am, more people coming in as well. Boy was I glad they opened early at 6am today.  Well I was trying to play around attaching an image but I didn't have time to work on it.  Will try again! 

Have a good Memorial Day too!


----------



## lina (May 27, 2002)

One more try....


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 27, 2002)

Got your PM girlie..thanks for the sweetness! Now are you trying to put that picture as your avatar? That is located in User Contorl Panel, under either options or profile...options I think.


----------



## lina (May 27, 2002)

Thanx Miss LeDix! We'll try that! I'm gonna try to make it smaller


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 27, 2002)

Good girl! I knew you were a smart one!


----------



## Jenny (May 27, 2002)

Wow lina! That's one hot avatar!!   Lookin' really good!


----------



## lina (May 27, 2002)

Hey Nike_Girl! Thanks for the compliment!  Working on it....how goes it with you gal?


----------



## butterfly (May 27, 2002)

Nice avatar Lina!!!  Looking great!!!


----------



## lina (May 27, 2002)

.
.
*Nutrition (cont'd)*

Meal #2
3 egg whites, 1 egg
3 oz. tuna

Meal #3
10-12 cocktail shrimps
shrimp sauce

Meal #4
5 oz. steak grilled
2 oz. chicken drumstick grilled
2 cup salad, red pepper, tomato
oil and raspberry vinegar

Meal #5
1/4 cup pumpkin seeds roasted
coffee, 2 tbs light cream

Meal #6
2 oz. chicken grilled drumstick
5 strawberries

Calories: 1471
fat: 63g (40%)
carbs: 57g (12%)
protein: 168 g (48%)

My meals where all mini-meals today.  Seem to work better than 5 big meals.  Made me feel hungry faster and feel like my metabolism was more revved up.  Although I didn't plan it, just ate with the flow, all clean, my macros worked out pretty good. Good day today.  BBQ was fun, no booz for me though.  No dessert. Nada. Lots of seltzer and 1 diet coke.


----------



## lina (May 28, 2002)

Oh hi Butterfly! Missed your post yesterday..

I must say...yours is nicer! You go girl! 

LOL, panty supplier! Too funny! 

You always sound so upbeat and fun! Great attitude girlie!


----------



## lina (May 28, 2002)

* Tuesday May 28, 2002*




Back and Abs today.  Back to normal Beverly eating, no low carbing anymore.  Weight down to 112 lbs today and feeling GOOD and happy with that. We'll see what happens when we go back to Beverly menu.  I'd suppose it is time to take some piccies and send it to Rita this week.  Dreading that esp. since I know I didn't follow "her" plan to the T.  Need to measure too.

Out of Lean-Out today.  Dunno if I should order some or just skip.  I don't think I see much difference with it but I have been taking cartloads of pills so hard to say what's working and what isn't 

*Weight:* 112lbs. 
*Sleep:* 11pm-5:00am, so 6 hours. 
*Water:* 1 gallon
*Workout:* 
Back / Abs 
1. Chins-ups/Pull-ups..............3 x 10 reps - 60lbs assist 
2. Smith Bent over row............3 sets x 12 / 10 / 8 / 6 x (20+bar/25+bar/30+bar/35+bar) 
3. Reverse Grip Front Pulldowns/last set wide grip...3x8x80 
4. Straight Arm Pullovers Lying....3x10x25lb
5. Knee-ins 3x20xnoweight
6. Incline Reverse crunches......3x10xno weight 
7. Decline Reverse leg raises......3x10xno weight
8. Decline crunches on bench.....3x10xno weight

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 (post wo)
before wo: Ms Power Pak, creatine, glutamine
2 scoops Ultra size, 1 Tbs coffee, splenda
supps: creatine, glutamine, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #2 Curried Tuna Patty
3 oz. tuna 
3 whites, 1 whole egg, curry powder
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 tbs salsa
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3
1 cup salad, 1 tbs vinegar, 1 tbs olive oil
5 oz. steak (leftover yum, yum from BBQ)
4 oz sweet potato
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #4
2 scoops Ultra + 5 fresh strawberries
supps

Meal #5 
5 oz. Chicken
1 cup spinach
2 Tbs. Udo's
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:     1549 cals   ....1624 cals 
fat:         61g (37%) 
carbs:    83g (18%) 
protein: 171g (46%)  ...189 g


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> LOL, panty supplier! Too funny!


Because I'm the PPS (Professional Panty Sniffer)
Only Butterflies of course.


----------



## lina (May 28, 2002)

Fade, you all just crack me up with your avatars! So you got a PPS degree too? You must've gone to the same University as my hubby! 

Hot cross buns, nice and hot outa da oven


----------



## lina (May 29, 2002)

* Wednesday May 29, 2002*




Awesome Leg day today.  The gym was so hot and humid though.  Seems like the weather will be like that for the rest of the week.  Talk about drip workout! I felt like I was gonna faint.  Kept drinking my water. Upped my weights for Leg Press, 1 set for Leg extension, 2 sets Deadlifts, 2 sets Smith Lunges today!!! Giving myself some stars!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Yesterday all day I was hungrier than usual, no ....starving!.  I'm not eating different than before but seems like my body has finally adapted to this diet and is all revved up.  Metabolism burning!  Weight still 112 lbs today.  Looking leaner.

*Weight:* 112lbs. 
*Sleep:* 10:30pm-5:00am, so 6.5 hours. Restless night cauz of the humidity and DD woke up in the middle of the night so i had to crawl in her bed with her to settle her.  
*Water:* 1 gallon
*Workout:* 
Day 3: Legs / Calves/
1. Leg Press ......(12x180,10x190,8x200,6x210), 2 sets of (12x190,10x200,8x210,6x220)
2. Leg Extension ........1 x 10 reps - 60lbs , 2 sets of (10 x 70lbs)
3. Leg Curls ..............3 x 8 reps - 50lbs
4. Smith Squat .....3 sets x 12 / 10 / 8 / 6 reps - (bar + 50/60/70/80 lbs) 
5. Deadlifts DB...........1x10x50lbs, 2x10x60 lbs 
6. Sitting Calf machine ......3x10x70 
7. #6 and #7 superset.......No weight calf raises 3x25 
8. Db Lunge................1set x9x50lbs
9. Smith Lunge ...........1set x 20 x (60lbs+bar), 1set x 15 x (60lbs + bar)

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 (post wo)
before wo: Ms Power Pak, creatine, glutamine, 1/2 scoop Ultra ** very hungry this a.m. so added this in coffee
1.5 scoops Ultra size, 1 Tbs coffee, splenda
supps: creatine, glutamine, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #2 
3 oz. salmon
3 whites, 1 whole egg, lemon herb seasoning, dill
1/3 cup oatmeal
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3
1 cup green beans
5 oz. salmon
4 oz sweet potato
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #4
5 oz. chicken + 4 oz. Honeydew Melon
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #5 
5 oz. Chicken
2 cup salad
2 Tbs. Udo's
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:     1477 cals   ....1552 cals*
fat:         59g (37%) 
carbs:    72g (16%) 
protein: 167g (47%)  ...185 g*
*With protein pills


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

Just wanted to say HI!! I never seem to catch ya on line...YEA, I finally did!! Have a great day!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

OH~~~ AWESOME WORKOUT ALSO, Thats great you uped the weights!!
And I love the new avatar..you look great!!!


----------



## lina (May 29, 2002)

Hey Princess, you're a sweetie! Thanx for stopping by!  

I think I'll feel it tomorrow....good pain 

I like your avatar too!


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2002)

Your meals look yummy!  How do you find the time to cook so much???


----------



## lina (May 29, 2002)

5 sex-full days!!! Wow your siggie is the inverse of Sosunni's!! 

I sometimes cook everything in batches the night before.  Otherwise I just nuke the hell outa food.  Pretty tasteless cr*p that is not inducive to overeating , but I embelish with legal sauces like salsa, hot sauce, curry, etc.  

How are today?


----------



## tgkfour1 (May 29, 2002)

Lina,
I appreciate the feedback in my post earlier today-

Killer workouts- would be good for anyone at this site.

I like the 5 day split you've got going for summer sizzle.

I can hear you cracklin & poppin from here. Don't kick your own ass too hard when you ain't measuring up. Just  work harder next time & make it a good habit.

BTW Nice back "V" & delts in your pic.

TGK


----------



## lina (May 29, 2002)

Hey TGK,

Thanx for dropping a line, the compliments and encouraging words! 

Looking forward to knowing you better and learning from each other!!


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

HEY LINA!
Thanks for the compliments honey!!
Your right about the tasteless crap we eat...I add salsa too for a little help!!
 
Have a good one!


----------



## nikegurl (May 29, 2002)

Hi Lina - Your journal is AWESOME!  It's so organized and complete!  Thanks for the motivation.


----------



## lina (May 29, 2002)

Hey Nikegurl!!! 

Thanks for the compliments! Very sweet of you!  I'm glad I'm motivating you!! Feel honored!!!

How are things with you?


----------



## nikegurl (May 29, 2002)

going really well.  just started my first tweak today.  (no more carb ups and i get about 50 grams carbs a day now instead)

a good time for me to follow your example and log everything!


----------



## lina (May 29, 2002)

Oh, so how long are you going do this for?  Is this the final carbdown ?

I think that is what the folks at Beverly will have in store for me when I send in my stats and pics.  They'll probably tweak the food and lower carbs. Usually for the last 4 weeks.


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 5 sex-full days!!! Wow your siggie is the inverse of Sosunni's!!
> 
> I sometimes cook everything in batches the night before.  Otherwise I just nuke the hell outa food.  Pretty tasteless cr*p that is not inducive to overeating , but I embelish with legal sauces like salsa, hot sauce, curry, etc.
> ...


Really tired but good.  Thanks for asking!

I was doing good with preparing meals the day or two before but this 3-day weekend threw me off  I'm already planning on cooking my chicken tonight though.


----------



## nikegurl (May 29, 2002)

i actually started with the full depletion and was doing the carb up thing every 4th day (yam, oatmeal, peanut butter and banana)

it was HARD getting all that food in!  i'd look forward to it but then be miserable trying to eat it all.

i did that for 5 weeks.  now i've dropped from 6 meals to 5 and have 25 grams carbs (oatmeal, brown rice, apple, yam, grapefruit) at 2 of the 5.  protein and fat staying the same.  35 grams protein and 15 grams fat at each meal (approx).

in 10 days i'll lower the fat to 10-12 grams at each meal instead of 15 as a sort of "mini-tweak"

i know the 5 weeks of the total depletion have worked really well.  hopefully this will keep me progressing.

i should be posting pictures within the next week or so.  i wanted to wait to take them until i looked great but i figure the point is so i can see progress.  so....i decided to take some on the way to looking great lol!


----------



## lina (May 29, 2002)

Butterfly, rest up.  Hope tomorrow is better! It sure helps if you cook meals in advance in big batches, I agree!

Nikegurl, thanks for posting your plan.  I'll have to take a closer look when I'm looking for new things after the summer.  Can't wait to see piccies.  They definitely don't lie.  Even if you don't post them and keep them for yourself to see your progress.  Great motivator.


----------



## lina (May 30, 2002)

* Thursday May 30, 2002*
Rest day today but darnit if I could just sleep in!  Up at 5:45am like clockwork!  

Butt and hammies nice and sore today.  Abs as well from 2 days ago and Lats as well from 3.  I was gonna run on the threadie in the basement but I think I need to rest.  

Kiddies home today and tomorrow so will be busy.  We have to go to a birthday party this a.m. and PT conferences this afternoon.  Vacation starts next week Thursday and they only had 2 days of school this week!!!   Camp Mommy will be starting soon and I haven't made a schedule yet...eek.

*Weight:* 113lbs. 
*Sleep:* 12:30pm-5:45am, so 5.5 hours. 
*Water:* 1 gallon
*Workout:* none, rest day. Love it.

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
before brekkie: coffee, Ms Power Pak, creatine, glutamine
Curry Tuna Patty
3 oz. tuna
3 whites, 1 whole egg, curry
1/3 cup oatmeal,1 tbs salsa
supps: creatine, glutamine, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #2 
same as #1
1/4 package frozen spinach
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3
2 scoops Ultra size, 5 frozen strawberries
supps: creatine, glutamine, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #4
5 oz. chicken + 1/2 grapefruit
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #5 
Chicken Fajitas
5 oz. Chicken Breast Strips, soya sauce, Leah & Perrins, Splenda
2 cup salad
2 Tbs. Udo's
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:     1460 cals   ....1535 cals*
fat:         54g (35%) 
carbs:    70g (16%) 
protein: 176g (50%)  ...194 g*
*With protein pills


----------



## jstar (May 30, 2002)

*Hi Lina*

Hey there,

I have been reading up on your thread and it's really inspiring. I was wondering how the Beverly diet program is working out for you? Keep up the good work! I will be back later, gotta go to work now.


----------



## lina (May 30, 2002)

Hi jstar!

Thanks for checking on me!  Glad I could help ya know! So far I've been on the Beverly for about 1 month now.  I was on BfL (Body for Life) before.  It is a good beginners program if you haven't lifted before, I still recommend it to my friends.  However, I wanted to get into more serious lifting, so I found Beverly.  

Well, with this program, no cheat days or meals allowed.  I've had a few, usually on weekends when I'm out with family or weekdays during social events.  Anyway, sorry to ramble,LOL, I think I've seen improvements, more delts showing, more biceps, abs, my thighs is another story..

I'll keep you posted as I am planning to take measurements and pics on Monday... stats don't lie.


----------



## lina (May 30, 2002)

Actually loggin Thursday, since Friday will be very crazy. Spent the whole night preparing food.  Made meals for myself for tomorrow. Sandwiches and snacks for my chickens. Made dinner for tomorrow night. The problem is I made Spareribs and it takes eons to cook....so...tap...tap...waiting here for it to turn tender...yum! I have to get to bed!

Will be taking care of my niece today who just turned 3.  Actually a little nervous because she is not used to a sitter and pretty attached to her parents.  We will also try to keep her overnight for a "sleep-over".  Hopefully she won't wake me up at 2 a.m. and ask for her parents...they live 50 min away! !!


* Friday May 31, 2002*
*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
before brekkie: coffee, Ms Power Pak, creatine, glutamine
2 scoops Ultra size, 5 frozen strawberries
supps: creatine, glutamine, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #2
Curry Tuna Patty *** again, I know! 
3 oz. tuna
3 whites, 1 whole egg, curry
1/3 cup oatmeal
supps: creatine, glutamine, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #3
same as #2
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #4
2 scoops Ultra size, 1 tbs cocao, 1 tbs coffee, splenda
supps: creatine, glutamine, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #5 
Protein pancakes ** please no more chickie!
1/2 cup cottage cheese
6 egg whites, sf jam, sf syrup, cinnamon, vanilla
1 cup green beans
1 tbs. Peanut butter
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:     1423 cals   
fat:         42g (27%) 
carbs:    77g (18%) 
protein: 189g (55%)


----------



## lean_n_76er (May 30, 2002)

All I have to say is WOW!  Your Diary is inspiring!  Haven't had the chance to read the whole thing, but I will, promise!  I;m not quite that dedicated (yet).  Really don't keep track of what I eat, mostly because during the week it's the same thing.  Maybe someday


----------



## lina (May 31, 2002)

Thanks for the visit Lean76!  Glad I could inspire!   Well, if you look at my menu, I eat the same things too!  Once I get in a rut, I just go with it.  Just easier that way.  Well at least you started a journal so there is a start! Every bit helps!
.
.
.
..

* Friday May 31, 2002* (cont'd)

*Weight:* 112lbs. 
*Sleep:* 12pm-5am, so 5 hours.  Finally finished cooking the spareribs last night.  I guess, I won't be having any though.

*Water:* 1 gallon.  May need to up it, feel very dry at night and in the morning

*Workout:* 
Day 4: Shoulder / 20 min HIIT 10 min warmup/cooldown 
1. Seated Shoulder Press .....3 sets x 12 / 10 / 8 / 6 reps (db 8/10/12/15 lbs) 
2. DB Laterals.............. 1x10x12lbs, 3x8x15lbs
3. DB Bent Laterals.......1x10x12lbs, 3x8x15lbs 
4. Shrugs..................... 3x10x15lbs 
5. Rotary cuff standing..3x10x12lbs 
6. Rotary Cuff lying........3x10x3lbs
7. 20 min HIIT 10 min warmup/cooldown


----------



## Stacey (May 31, 2002)

I love your journal too!!!
I think everyone here eats the same stuff almost everyday!! But hey, it works!!
Have a great weekend Lina, and good look w/ your neice!!


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2002)

Good Morning  

Are those protein pancakes something you buy or make??


----------



## Stacey (May 31, 2002)

She makes them Butterfly!
Her recipie is in the recipe section...I am trying them tomorrow!!


----------



## jstar (May 31, 2002)

Hey Lina,
That looks like a solid plan to me! I am sure you are going to get great results. I am starting my new plan tomorrow, okay actually I have not been on a real plan in a while but I know I need to be. I definitely needed to sit down and think about what I am going to eat and plan it ahead of time before I start eating anything! I will be posting it probably tomorrow am. Keep up the hard work girl!


----------



## lina (May 31, 2002)

Oh goodie lots of visitors today!  
Hey *Princess, Butterfly and jstar* !!!

Butterfly, this is a new recipe I'm trying out.  It turns out more like a crepe and you need to use a crepe pan for it to come out right! I will let you know how it tastes, it close to 0 carbs, but I dunno about taste...I'm making it as I type in my kitchen... I guess I will be embelishing with sf jam and sf syrup so doesn't matter 

Princess, I just per her to sleep and seems like she is adjusting really well. We'll see tomorrow or in the middle of the night! She's is ton of fun though and my kids love her to death!

jstar, goodluck on your new plan!  I'll check or your journal girl and see!  Thanks for the encouragement! You can do it too!


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2002)

Found your recipe!!!

Be sure to post any news ones you come across... Thanks!


----------



## lina (May 31, 2002)

hey a new avatar! Love 'm all!  I will Butterfly!


Yuk, the one I made tonite was just awful...but as I said, i hid it pretty well with the sf jam and sf syrup.  LOL!  Good for a legal treat once in awhile!


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2002)

THX!!!  I thought people might be getting tired of staring at my boobies 

Too bad the pancakes didn't turn out tonight... what went wrong


----------



## lina (Jun 1, 2002)

* Saturday June 1, 2002*
Active rest day.  Really pooped from taking care of my niece and kids tonight. Very busy, busy and finally got a chance to log on tonite 11pm  . Gosh, do I miss not loggin on! I was getting crabby cauz my day was out of sync! Had to switch my rest day today since I wanted to make sure I was there when she woke up. But my niece was sooo cute and worth it!  Love her to death, and I'm a proud Godmother too!  My kids adore her and were constantly vying (sp?) for her attention.  They wouldn't go to bed last night because all the excitement.  

Spent the whole day in the city again visiting and celebrating my cousin's birthday.  Didn't have time to eat meal #5 so chomping on that right now.  Went to a Malaysian restaurant which I absolutely love but had to try to pick out the legal stuff.  No birthday cake eaten.  

I have been clean for over 2 weeks now and it gets easier. Once the initial sugar craving is kicked it gets easier.  No calories breakdown today because of meal #4 was eaten in the restaurant, so I couldn't actually whip out my scale and measure the quantities. Yes, I have to measure everything per Beverly! Otherwise it is soo easy to under/overestimate.  

*Weight:* 112.5lbs. 
*Sleep:* 12pm-7:15am, so 7.25 hours. 
*Water:* Not enuf so I'm sure water retention tomorrow.
*Workout:* Rest, active rest walking, sightseeing in the city
*Nutrition:*

Meal #1 
before brekkie: vitamin, thyroid pills
1/2 cup cottage
3 whites, 1 whole egg
1/3 cup oatmeal, sf jam, sf syrup, cinnamon

Meal #2
Stirfried Rice
1 cup veggies, soya sauce, salt, pepper, 1 tbs oil
1/2 cup cooked brown rice
5 oz. chicken cut up

Meal #3
2 scoops Ultra size, 5 frozen strawberries

Meal #4
5-6 oz. protein: chicken, beef, shrimp
1.5 cup spinach
3 large strawberries

Meal #5
5 oz. chicken
1 cup broccoli


----------



## lina (Jun 2, 2002)

Butterfly, good question!!! What went wrong??? I think the proportions were not right to make a firm pancake.  I need to stay within the Beverly quantities so I was trying to make up a pancake using those allotted proportions.  Ah well, it's just muscle food, taste is secondary I guess!!! Food for the body, not for the soul!


----------



## lina (Jun 2, 2002)

* Sunday June 2, 2002*
Blechh. Sore throat this morning.   . Probably all that running around and lack of 8 hour sleep is catching up with moi.  Biceps and cardio this morning.  Worked heavy and low reps today.  Woohoo!!! 

Need to make Humungous batch of Baked Beans for church today to feed 30 people !!! Got my recipe of allrecipes.com so it's going to be an experiment!  Guess that's what my family will be having for din din tonite.

Hubby took kiddies to church so I can work out and do my thingy this morning. What a sweetie!  He commented yesterday that he can really see the difference in my shoulders and traps.  I was wearing a halter top yesterday since it was nice out.  Teehee . Can't wait to lean out some more...

*Weight:* 112.5lbs. 
*Sleep:* 12:30pm-6am, so 5.5 hours. 
*Water:* 1 gallon, probably more cauz my throat is so dry
*Workout:* 

Day 5: Biceps/ 45 min elliptical 
1. Dumbell Curl ............(warmup 2x10x5lbs), 2x6x15lbs, 1x6x20lbs
2. Incline DB Curl .........3x6x15lbs 
3. Preacher Curl ..........3x6 (ez bar + 15bs) 
4. Concentration curl....3x6x15lbs 
5. 45 min elliptical 

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
before brekkie: coffee, vitamin, creatine, glutamine ** outof Ms. Power pak arriving next wk
1 Myoplex shake            ** out of Ultra now too
supps: creatine, glutamine, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #2
Breakfast Burrito 
3 oz. chicken, 2 tbs salsa
3 whites, 1 whole egg
supps: 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #3
Stirfried Rice
1 cup veggies, soya sauce, salt, pepper
1/2 cup cooked brown rice
5 oz. chicken cut up
supps: 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #4
5 oz. tuna
1/2 grapefruit
supps: 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #5 
5 oz. salmon
1 cup green beans
2 tbs. Udo's
supps: 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:     1429 cals   
fat:         48g (32%) 
carbs:    72g (18%) 
protein: 173g (51%)


----------



## lina (Jun 2, 2002)

OK, diet will be a little off today.  

Everything was going well with my Baked Beans recipe until I screwed up the molasses! I put too much! Damn! Double Damn! Now the whole thing just take like that brown icky stuff.  So I've been trying to salvage it by adding a lil' of this and lil' of that. That's where I'm blowing my diet! I have to taste that awful stuff. Blechh! Full of sugar! 

I hope the beans turn out right otherwise I'll have everyone gassy, LMAO just thinking about it! I'm gonna go to H*LL!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi lina! I won't pretend that I've read everything in here, but I wanted to say hi since I see you here right now so early in the morning! 

Too bad about the beans. I've gotten lots of great recipes from allrecipes.com, it's a great resource!

Have a good day!


----------



## lina (Jun 3, 2002)

Oh, hi MissL! I must've just missed you earlier!

I check into my journal before I go to the gym to figure out what I need to do for that day.  Yeah, you up early too!

The beans turned out perfecto eventually after all the mixing, adding, and concocting!  

Thanks and you have a good one too!


----------



## lina (Jun 3, 2002)

* Monday June 3, 2002*
Chest / Tri day plus 30 min cardio. Picture day as well, will do that as well.  Measurements taken this morning and have some good results.  I dunno how accurate my first measurements were but apparently I have lost 2 lbs of fat, gained 2 lbs of muscle and lost 2% bodyfat!!!! WOHOO!!!   Well, pics will tell and will email them to Beverly to see what they think.  

Purchased my airplane tickets yesterday to go see my mom in the Caribbean. I don't want to leave! But I have to. Three weeks of no internet can I survive? Bwaaa.... 

Throat still sore, getting better. Shoulder still hurting and wondering if I should see a doc...

*Weight:* 113lbs. 
*Sleep:* 10pm-4am, so 6 hours. 
*Water:* 1.5 gallon
*Workout:* 
Day 1: Chest / Triceps / 30 min elliptical 

*Heavy/Low rep this week*
1. Smith Bench Press......... 3 x  10 / 8 / 6 / 4 (20/30/40/50lbs +bar) 
2. Incline DB Press ............8x15lbs, 2x6x20lbs
3. DB Flyes .......................8x15lbs, 2x6x20lbs
4. Skull Crushers with ez bar....3x6x (10lbs + bar)
5/6. Super Set ??? Triceps Pushdown and Dips ....3 sets x (pushdown 6x80lbs) - (10x0lbs dips)
7. 30min elliptical

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
before brekkie: coffee, vitamin, creatine, glutamine 
1 scoops Ultra size + 1/2 package Myoplex Choc ** when is that shipment coming anyway?
supps: creatine, glutamine, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #2
3 oz. salmon
3 whites, 1 whole egg
1/3 cup oatmeal
supps: 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #3
1 cup green beans
1/2 cup cooked brown rice
5 oz. salmon
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #4
5 oz. tuna, 1/2 grapefruit
supps: 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #5 
Shrimp salad
5 oz. shrimp
2 cup salad
1 tbs. Udo's
supps: 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:     1564 cals   .
fat:         59g (36%) 
carbs:    80g (18%) 
protein: 172g (46%)


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 3, 2002)

Lina-

Are you originally from the Carribean? If my wife & I had our way we'd be down there a few times a year!

We always say we'd be in better shape if we were in bathing suit weather all the time.

I noticed that you have a few of the HIIT routines in throughout your posts.  I hate cardio (too boring) and they've been a saving grace for me. Anything I can do to keep cardio short & sweet helps a lot.

The one phase of cardio i like is when you've kiced it into high gear and you feel that flood of adrenaline & endorphins rise up to propel you. If I could get that rush and hold onto it- cardio would be a different story.

Thanks for all the information!


----------



## lina (Jun 3, 2002)

Tgkfour!

Smart boy! Yup, originally from there.  I noticed you surfed in the Caribbean, which islands? I agree if I had to wear a bathing suit, I'd also be in better shape! You have to cuz there's little to hide .  How's your wife doing with her pregnancy?  I like HIIT too and learned about it from BFL. Hey thanx for the visit!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 3, 2002)

Lina,
Where is your family in the Carribean?

I've been to the BVI- Tortola and Virgin Gorda, both of which had good waves in 95 & 96 due to passing hurricanes. I've surfed Cane Garden Bay, and Apple Bay at the Bomba Shack there. We also went out between islands and found a break in the channels and surfed it. All of the wavers were overhead. It's pretty wild. Guys and Girls from Florida watch the weather down there and show up within hours if they think there are waves. In the morning I was one of three people out and by afternoon the water was filled with people from Florida- like 20 people.

I also surfed in the Bahamas off Nassau last year and in Anguila on the windward side of the island the year before. I would love to visit Trinidad & Tobago some time & surf there. Their music & parties rocks 24-7.

On my honeymoon in Hawaii in 95 I surfed the south shore of Maui during a big south swell- the only way in & out of the water safely was through a nude beach!!!- felt like I should have been nude as a show of solidarity....

There are definitely some pearls in the BFL plans but there are so many ways to improve once you get into real intermediate and advanced routines. I don't make it a habit to purchase the highly commercial marketing stuff but Muscle Media had a few more HIIT suggestions in a "training" issue from last month. If you haven't seen them I will post them for you.

All the best- TGK


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

I use that allrecipes.com every time I want to find something new for a party or some special occasion... never let me down yet!

Glad your beans turned out well


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

Fade & I took a 7-day cruise to the Carribean for our honeymoon.  It was wonderful!!!!  Some day we'll go back!


----------



## lina (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> Lina,
> Where is your family in the Carribean?
> 
> ...



OMG!!!!   Your life is/was wild!!!! I could only dream to be like that eventhough I grew up in the Caribbean.  Amazing how such avid surfers from Florida would show up last minute! Hehe, nude beach!  No nude beaches on our island, thank goodness! Not prudish, ah maybe some, but I have my kiddies with me so won't want to tarnish their innocent minds!   So do you miss it?

I agree that HIIT will get you in and out of the gym, but I noticed that I have not done them too much lately.  I only seem to be able to achieve the HIIT intensity by running on the threadmill.  I don't seem to get that 'high' from using the elliptical and stairmasters.  Anyway, thanks for the offer!


----------



## lina (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Fade & I took a 7-day cruise to the Carribean for our honeymoon.  It was wonderful!!!!  Some day we'll go back!



We took a cruise for our honeymoon as well! It was great! I would love to do one again but I am scared of all that food!!!!  I know I had a field day after my wedding, hey the dieting is over, and 'I'm married now ya know' attitude! Well I tell ya I did pack it on that trip!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2002)

HI LINA~ I saw you were on...had to catch ya for a quick HELLO!!! Your journal is so interesting, and your doing awesome like always

Hey, if you don't think you can make it 3wks in the carribean, I will go in your place, Deal? 
Have a good one sweetie!!


----------



## lina (Jun 3, 2002)

Awww...I need visitors!!!! Come and visit me!!!

Come get a tan, pull up a chair, I'll get you your pina colada!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2002)

OH AWESOME!! I'm on my way!!!

 I wish!!!  But thank ya!!! Dreaming is a lot of fun! I just got back from A secluded resort by Playa Del Carmen, soooo my next beach trip will MAYBE be in November w/ my best friend when My hubby goes Hunting in Missouri!   

man, a pina coloda does sound good though!!  HMMMM?


----------



## lina (Jun 3, 2002)

Oh cool you do your thingy and he does his! Good to get away and have fun with other people without feeling you have to always do things together!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2002)

I know, I think its pretty cool too!! Just gotta have trust in a relationship and u can do anything!  well u know! 
We made a deal w/ each other that since he loves To hunt and will be gone for a week, I will do my girly thing then!! I'm sooo happy he agreed to it! My BF and I are starting to save now!!  Sooo I gotta stay Bikkini ready!


----------



## lina (Jun 4, 2002)

* Tuesday June 4, 2002*
Early start today.  Late night last night cooking meals for today.  So only 4 hours sleep . Fieldtrip with the kiddies at school. Lots of fun but now I'm pooped.

Back/Abs/Kick butt day!!!  Heavy weights and low reps again...Feeling strong! Upped weight twice for Smith Bent Over Rows.

*Weight:* 112lbs. 
*Sleep:* 11:45pm-4:30am, so about 4 hours.  Poopie! 
*Water:* 1 gallon
*Workout:* 

Back / Abs /20min HIIT running, 10 min cool/warmup
1. Chins-ups/Pull-ups..............2 x 10 reps - 60lbs assist, 1 x 8 x 50 lbs assist
2. Smith Bent over row..........2 sets x 10 / 8 / 6 / 4  x (25+bar/30+bar/35+bar/ 40+bar) 
    .........................................1 sets x 10 / 8 / 6 / 4  x (30+bar/35+bar/40+bar/45+bar ) 
3. Reverse Grip Front Pulldowns/last set wide grip....3x6x80 
4. Straight Arm Pullovers Lying....2x10x25lb , 3 x 6 x 30lbs
5. Knee-ins ...............................3x10xnoweight 
6. Incline Reverse crunches........3x10xno weight 
7. Decline Reverse leg raises......3x10xno weight 
8. Decline crunches on bench.....3x10xno weight 
9. Smith Ball Crunches (3 angles) ....3x10xno weight

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
before brekkie: coffee, vitamin, creatine, glutamine 
3 oz. tuna
3 whites, 1 whole egg
1/3 cup oatmeal
** Still shipment :angry: so no Protein Powder left!
supps: creatine, glutamine, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #2
same as #1
supps: 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #3
5 oz. chicken, 1 apple
supps: 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #4
Garden fritatta
5 egg whites
1 egg
1/2 cup stirfried veggies, salt, peppa, garlic
supps: 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #5 
2 cup lettuce
Grilled Cutlet
5 oz. 93% lean ground beef
1/4 cup grated onion, salt, peppa, garlic
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:     1482 cals   
fat:         57g (36%) 
carbs:    79g (19%) 
protein: 161g (45%)


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2002)

yummy on the food!
I am glad u had fun on the feild trip! Thats awesome u went up in weights. yeah!!
Now go take a nap!


----------



## lina (Jun 4, 2002)

I'm trying to makes things interesting so it's not the same bland food every day. Thanks sweetie!!!

Had your appt  yet?

How are you doing?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2002)

Hey Lina! yes, I had my appt this morning..they switched me around, check out details in my journal!

Your food does sound interesting, good ideas!!


----------



## lina (Jun 5, 2002)

* Wednesday June 5, 2002*

 I feel like crying today. Well, TOM here and other things on my mind... lack of sleep also... I need a chill pill.  

This is what happened at the gym today: _(This is a rant so please skip this if you can't tolerate...but this is my journal and I have to get this off my chest)_

I was doing my Leg Press today and this woman starts giving me these nasty looks and then finally comes over after she did her abs and asks me "How much longer are you going to be?" in a very nasty way.  I told her one more set, but I didn't tell her it was a drop set so when I was done with one weight and switched to anoter she looked at me with another nasty look and started tapping her fingers on the machine.  Oh, yes she was standing the whole time at my machine as I was doing this last set.  

So I told her that I was doing this one last set but since it was a drop set, it takes a lil' longer.  She storms of saying something like.." FORGET IT, YADA, YADA, YADA, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH..!!!" and flapped her hands at me to say 'forget it'.  I was done 2 seconds after her scene.  She came back and screamed "THANK YOU!" very nastily.  I had my headphones on and pretended not to hear.  

Then when she doing her leg press I walked over and debated whether say something back or not.  So instead of saying something nasty or good or brilliant, I said "Sorry, it took so long.  If you wanted to work in with me, you should have told me.  I was doing a drop set and that takes longer" She: (nastily) "That is what I was saying"!

So I told her: "I didn't know that's what you wanted to do..." DUH!!! Wake up Lina!!! You should have told her that all she asked what "How much longer?" She didn't ask you " Can I work in with you?" So I felt like crap after I realized what I said! Why couldn't I have said that?  I let her walk all over me!!! I was mad as hell and near tears.   I hate to work out at the machine area because of that!!!! Why can't I have something good to throw back, it always come AFTER the fact!!! 

My rant is over! Where are my pills?  Hmmm...ok...protein pills will do!  Ooph! I feel better!

*Weight:* 112.5lbs. 
*Sleep:* 11pm-5am, so about 46 hours.
*Water:* 1 gallon
*Workout:* 

Day 3: Legs / light Calves/20 min on Stairmaster
1. Leg Press ............. 3 sets of (12x190, 10x200, 8x210,6x220) 
2. Leg Extension ........3 sets of (6 x 70lbs) 
3. Leg Curls ..............3 x 6 reps - 60lbs 
4. Smith Squat ...........3 sets x 10 / 8 / 6 / 4 reps - (bar + 70/80/90/100 lbs) 
5. Deadlifts DB...................1x10x60lbs, 2x10x70 lbs 
7. Sitting Calf machine ........3x6x90 lbs
8. Back Hyper extensions................3set x8x no weight 
9. Smith Lunge ............1set x 20 x (50lbs+bar) 
10. 20 min "Fat Burner Plus" program on Stairmaster

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
before brekkie: coffee, Ms. Power Pak, creatine, glutamine 
2 scoops Ultra Size Chocolate + 1 tbs instant coffee
supps: creatine, glutamine, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino, 2 Lean Out

Meal #2
4 oz. sweet potato
5 oz. chicken 
1 cup green beans
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #3
1/3 cup oatmeal
3 egg whites, 1 egg
3 oz. chicken
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #4
5 oz.. chicken,1/2 grapefruit
2 tbs. Udo's
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #5
Garden fritatta
5 egg whites
1 egg
1/2 cup stirfried veggies, salt, peppa, garlic
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

cals:     1400 cals   .
fat:         51g (34%) 
carbs:    82g (20%) 
protein: 158g (47%)


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 5, 2002)

Lina-

THe whole work-in process on a machine has always bugged me too. i feel your pain.

When people ask passive questions, hover, and act put out but they haven't actually asked to work in- Finish the reps you're on and then

- in the nicest possible voice and with a smile- say "Oh, did you want to work in? You know, sometimes I wish we could read each other's minds- it would be a lot easier." And smile. Let's them know- hey, you didn't actually ask, you moron. Smiles are also the most disarming things to rude people. I fantasize that rude people often go home and wonder "Why am I such an ass?" after I've accomodated their childish needs with a smile and offhand comment that is the opposite. How about. "Sure I'll be done in a minute, in the meantime we can take time to smell the roses, our own body odor......" and smile. Let her know- you stink- I stink too- but ultimately- I smell something that I think is you, or garbage, I'm not sure.

You could also say something like- "Your tapping is throwing off my set counts- if you keep to a beat I'll finish quicker...."

Your not knowing exaclty what she wanted is not your fault and hovering and tapping the machine is rude.

I have also pretended to lose my balance once or twice andif someone is too close, they realize hey, I could be hit by a stray dumbell.

If all of that fails- carry a 2.5lb weight and throw it like a discuss right into her solar plexus. I guarantee you will finish whatever sets you have remaining without much ado.

But you may have to deal with the management and the police.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2002)

oh I just Hate snotty people like that at the gym! We are all there for the same reason (maybe) sooo grow up and wait or do something else!!

Sorry about that experience! Should have shot her the finger@ kidding!!

Later babe, have a better day, kay?!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2002)

You go ahead and rant all you want and NEVER apologize for it... it's your journal.

I politely asked this older man if I could work in on the machine bench press once and he got all in a tif and walked away... never said a word   stupid, stupid people in this world.

Most of the time fade is with me and people kind of run away from machines when he starts to approach them.  I've never seen anyone be rude to him and get away with it 

Next time this happens to you... you'll know just what to say


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 5, 2002)

Lina-

Your best bet is probably to listen to Butterfly and Princess. Although we could all use a Fade to scare people off of machines when necessary.

Deep down I know I'd enjoy being a wise-ass though.

Attached is a url for some HIIT suggestions- hopefully you have a bike or pool for a couple of them. I hate cardio!!!!

http://www.musclemedia.com/media/downloads/pdf/breakoutmm87.pdf


----------



## lina (Jun 5, 2002)

tgk, Princess and Butterfly! Thanks for the kind words!

I guess I need to bring a bodyguard with me to the gym! LOL!  tgk, will do some rehearsing and hopefully next time I'll be better prepared!  ...otherwise dumbbell tossing sounds like an excellent idea! 
Thanks for the HIIT links!!!!!! 

You all are the best!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey Lina, just thought I'd drop in and let you know that I read you entire journal!  Again, very impressive.  As it was said before, where do you find the time to cook everything and where do you keep track of what you eat?  Do you have a seperate journal and then log it here later?  J/C   I wish I had your dedication.  If it wern't for carbs, I wouldn't need cardio!  LOL  Keep up the great work, you look awesome!


----------



## lina (Jun 6, 2002)

Hi Lean76!

You read the ENTIRE thing? Thanks! Hope I was able to provide some info and help! I plug everything down into fitday first to see if my macros come out OK, and then I post it here...LOL! no I only do it once!

Have a nice day!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2002)

Hey Lina!! Ya a bodygaurd would be cool to have huh!! I want one!!!

I hope u have a great day girl!!


----------



## lina (Jun 6, 2002)

Happy Birthday to me! Happy Birthday tooooo mee!!!







38 years today....

my diet has gone kaputz today....

started with choc cake in the morning for breakfast !!!

cereal with milk !!

tortilla chips !!

no gym !!

OK, last 2 meals I'll try to stay on track and I've got to hit the threadmill in the basement!!! But hey you celebrate once a year, so I don't feel so bad...


----------



## kuso (Jun 6, 2002)

Congratulations  I`m having a drink for you as I post


----------



## lina (Jun 6, 2002)

Thanks, kuso!

You started early too I see 

cheers!


----------



## kuso (Jun 6, 2002)

Actually, it`s almost midnight over here


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU,
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR LINA,
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!

I hope you have A WONDERFUL DAY!! EAT ALL & ANYTHING YOU WANT...ITS THE ONE DAY YOU CAN GET AWAY WITH IT!!!!

CHEERS TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 6, 2002)

Thanks dahling!

 You're too funny, even with your pain....

Hope things get betta!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2002)

LoL!! I don't let it get me down!!! 

I hope you have fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

hey lucky I decided to check out your journal. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## lina (Jun 6, 2002)

Hey dvlmn, 

Thanks for the visit and well wishes  !!!!!!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 6, 2002)

Lina!
I felt the need for a poem for your birthday....

Happy Birthday to you- you look really great!
Its hard for us to believe you've turned thirty eight.

You'll stay very fit and kill all your germs
Keep pushing up weights and you'll stay really firm

So have fun today and ignore you're diet
None of us mind we won't start a riot

Don't beat yourself up and don't be a martyr
Just remember tomorrow you may have to work harder

A little cheating shouldn't get on your nerves
We'll all be around with an eye on your curves

This birthday some jewels, perhaps a new car?
Or maybe new muscles in your screen avatar?

Keep pumping and primping and sculpting your body
For 38 years old you're truly a hottie! 


Have a killer birthday!!!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 6, 2002)

OMG!!!!  You are soooo sweet!  That is tooo funny!!!!! You have some talents!!!! Lucky wifey!!!! Changed your siggie I see to match your 'new' talents, at least new to us!

Thanks you sure made my day and made my grin from ear to ear!!!! 

OK, then I'll follow your advice and have another slice of cake!!
Thanx for the compliments too!

xoxo


----------



## lina (Jun 6, 2002)

*BEVERLY DIET PART II*


Just got a call from Rita Kaya tonight from Beverly... let me find her pic... 






She was soooo nice, friendly and down to earth.. She laughed a cute laugh when I told her that she happen to catch me on my cheat day!!! Arrghh, not a good impression to make.. Anyway, she told me she'd email me my new diet. What an awesome service (FOR FREE) as part of being a customer of Beverly.  I tell ya, it's worth it...

Here's the new diet... just in time  after my splurge...

oh, yes! She said no more Salmon at this point....or cheat meals! 



*Goal: Rapid fat burning *

Meal #1
4 oz. turkey breast
3 egg whites
½ Grapefruit or ½ cup omelet vegetables 
1 tsp Flax Oil

Meal #2
Protein Drink: 2 scoops Muscle Provider, 4 frozen strawberries or peach slices, 12 oz water

or

Whole Food Option: 3.5 oz (snack pack can) tuna and 1 tomato

Meal #3
5 ounces chicken (weighed prior to cooking) or 6 oz white fish or tuna
2 cups salad (lettuce, tomato, carrot, cucumber, green peppers, etc.)
1 TBS. Vinegar and 1 tsp. Sunflower Oil (or other vegetable oil) for a dressing 

Meal #4
(same as meal #2)

Meal #5
6 ounces lean meat (chicken, fish, strip sirloin, lean beef, etc.)
1 cup vegetables
1 tsp Flax Oil


IMPORTANT ??? DON???T SKIP:

*Monday and Thursday*: Substitute the following for your 5th meal at the end of the day: 

EAT ALL OF THE FOLLOWING FOODS:
1 serving Cream of Rice or 3/4 cup cooked brown rice, or ½ cup oatmeal (before cooking)
4 oz. sweet potato 
small. banana ??? about 4 oz
1 cup vegetables 
1 TBS. butter  

Suggested Supplement Program:

Note: If budget allows, discontinue the Glutamine at this point and use the BCAA's instead.  Glutamine can keep you looking on the softer side.  If budget won't permit, then use the Glutamine, only if it is pure pharmaceutical - no other stuff in it.  Like ours.  Use creatine only if it has NO sugar or caloric carrier 'system' in it!  Must be pure, pharmaceutical grade creatine monohydrate to work with this diet.  Otherwise results can take a disappointing turn for the worst.

Vitamins:  Ms Power Pak ??? 1 with meal #1

Lean Mass Support:

                Ultra 40 ??? 3 with each meal

                Muscularity ??? 3 with each meal

Fat Mobilization / Utilization: (take 20 to 30 min before each meal)

                Lean Out ??? 2 

                If budget allows, add:

                Energy Reserve ??? 1 tablet 

                GH Factor ??? 2 capsules

Training Recovery:  

                Muscle Mass BCAA???s ??? 20 during training session

                Advanced Antioxidant Formula ??? 2 after training


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 6, 2002)

Glad I signed on early!  Happy Birthday to YOU!  Hope you had a good day!


----------



## lina (Jun 6, 2002)

Early??? it's 11pm here.. You must be on the West coast...

Thanks Lean76!   Glad that you dropped by!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 6, 2002)

Umm, actually I'm on the east coast too, but I work nights, so this is early for me.  Ahhh, the night life!  No longer considered human!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2002)

Looks like a very well thought out meal plan... too bad I don't like half the things on it


----------



## lina (Jun 7, 2002)

*Friday, June 7, 2002 *

Quick login. We're going up North this weekend. Have a great weekend everyone! I'll miss ya all!  I'll try to stay on track, packed protein powder and some tuna.  After I come back we'll start Rita's diet on Monday..... low carb...grrrr....
 

Day 4/5: Shoulder /Biceps/ 20 min HIIT 10 min warmup/cooldown 
1. Seated Shoulder Press .....3 sets x 10 / 8 / 6 /4 reps (db 10/12/15/20 lbs) 
2. DB Laterals.............. 1x10x12lbs, 3x8x15lbs 
3. DB Bent Laterals.......3x10x12lbs
1. Dumbell Curl ............2x8x15lbs, 2x4x20lbs 
2. Incline DB Curl .........3x6x15lbs 
3. Preacher Curl ..........3x6 (ez bar + 15bs) 
4. 20 min HIIT running and 10 min cool/warm up


----------



## lina (Jun 10, 2002)

* Monday June 10, 2002*
Back from my trip.  Had loads of fun with my family and 2 other families going to an amusement park in New Hampshire.  The weather was fantastic, sunny and not too hot.  The kiddies had fun.  I ate as clean as I could, skipped many meals, and indulged in some desserts.  My weight is up as expected, so I'm ready to start this new cycle.  My concern is that my cals has been reduced soo low so I'll email Rita back to see what she thinks... She said it should be around 1600 still but I get about 1000 cals including protein pills. 

Will be doing light weights this week.  How's everyone doing? 

*Weight:* 116lbs. 
*Sleep:* 11:45pm-6am, so about 6 hours. 
*Water:* 1 gallon
*Workout:* 
Day 1: Chest / Triceps / 30 min running 

Light this week 
1. Smith Bench Press......... 3 x 10 / 8 / 6 / 4 (10/20/30/40lbs +bar) 
2. Incline DB Press ............3x8x15lbs
3. DB Flyes .......................3x8x15lbs
4. Skull Crushers with ez bar....3x8x (10lbs + bar)
5/6. Super Set ??? Triceps Pushdown and Dips ....3 sets x (pushdown 8x70lbs) - (10x0lbs dips) 
7. 30min running

*Nutrition:*

*Beverly Part deux*
** I won't be changing my supplements as req'd basically too expensive and I'll finish with what I have and concentrate on diet

Meal #1 
before brekkie: coffee, Ms Power Pak, thyroid pills, creatine, glutamine 
Protein Drink: 2 scoops Muscle Provider, 4 frozen strawberries, 12 oz water
supps: creatine, glutamine, 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #2
4 oz. chicken
3 whites
1/2 grapefruit
1 tsp Udo's
supps: creatine, glutamine, 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #3
1 tbs vinegar, 1 tsp oil
2 cups salad
5 oz. chicken
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #4
same as #1
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #5 
1 tsp Udo's
6 oz. haddock
1 cup veggies
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:       976 cals  .....(1051cals)*
fat:         21g (20%) 
carbs:    38g (13%) 
protein: 164g (68%) ....(182 g)*
* with protein pills


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 10, 2002)

Lina,
Glad to see you back!

I am so impressed with your level of detail in this journal--

I've been keeping an old fashioned journal (pen & paper) in addition to mine here. If I don't transcribe the last four days by end-of-day today, please kick my butt tomorrow!!

Be well,

Tom


----------



## lina (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> If I don't transcribe the last four days by end-of-day today, please kick my butt tomorrow!!
> 
> Be well,
> ...





You betcha I will! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will be my pleasure to kick your hee-haw butt!


----------



## kuso (Jun 10, 2002)

lina....hi 

Did you have a good trip?

I wanted to ask you about your Udo`s......does it, um..........give you the runs  

I`ve got some here that every time I take it I spend the next 2 days in the toilet


----------



## lina (Jun 10, 2002)

Had a great trip, very relaxing! 

Hmmm...no, no runs.  How much do you take at a time? How much in a day?


----------



## kuso (Jun 10, 2002)

Well, I WAS taking a tbsp mixed in with a shake, three times a day....felt great for about a week.....then.... 

Stopped for awhile, then took it again and once again....... 

It`s been a couple of weeks so I might give it a try again the day before my next day off


----------



## lina (Jun 10, 2002)

One tbs is not a whole lot to do that.  I was taking 2 tbs at a time with my salads.  Are you keeping it in the fridge as well?  

Good idea to try before your day off!  Let me know how that goes....


----------



## kuso (Jun 10, 2002)

Yep, kept it in the fridge since day one....thats what had me stumped 

may have just been a conbination of things adding up, we`ll see how it goes....

I`ll give it a wurl this Thursday if I remember, and let you know ALL about it on Friday


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

wow, sweet journal. your much more organized than me.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2002)

HEY LINA!!! I am glad  you had a great and fun weekend!! 

WOW Girl you don't have a lot of calories in there!!???? Rita does need to check that out!


----------



## lina (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi dvlmn  I try to be organized otherwise I know I'd be a scatterbrain and won't get things done!  I'm a Procrastinator Ad Infinitum Extraordinaire!

Hi Princess!  Yes, I need to up those cals I think!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> I'm a Procrastinator Ad Infinitum Extraordinaire!



The exact reason I have to cook all my food on sundays for the week.


----------



## lina (Jun 10, 2002)

REALLY? Wow, that's great dedication!!! I used to do that when I was working before being into fitness. I'd shop for everything on Sunday and then madly cook 4 meals for the family and then freeze them.  So the chaos is less hectic when it's dinner time.  I admire you for doing that!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

otherwise it's to easy, just grab a bite from here or there. I did that the last 2 weeks, but I'm back to it now.


----------



## sawheet (Jun 10, 2002)

I feel I am slacking when I read theese threads time to shop on sunday again and prepare all night ugg,  gettin lazy in my old age


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey Lina!  Glad your back and had lots of fun!  Again, great journal.  Just a quick question, I noticed that you were taking Thyroid meds, are you hypo or hyper?  Me, I'm hypo.  I'll be taking this stuff for life.  Have you ever been limited to what supps you can take?  I'd be interested to hear what your Dr. has told you (or you trainer/nutritionist).  Thanks!


----------



## lina (Jun 11, 2002)

dvlmn66, what does that stands for? Let's see devilman1966? Keep up da good work!

sawheet, it takes time to get into the habit of things doesn't it? I tend to go in phases too where I slack off and then get a second wind again and then am on a roll.

Hey Lean76!!! Where have you been?  I'm hypo and I'm on meds too for life, T3 and T4.  I have told the doc that I was taking multiple supps but he never said that I had to limit.  I know that ephedrine is not allowed but I stay away from that anyway.  What did your doc say?


----------



## lina (Jun 11, 2002)

* Tuesday June 11, 2002*
Back and Abs today. I'm thinking about adding another leg day cauz my thighs sure need it.  But I will be also upping cardio to 7 days a week so maybe one extra leg routine will be too much.  I'll be doing this last month, three HIITs, three 30 min cardio moderate, one 45 min cardio.  I don't want to do more than 3 HIIT a week.  

Hubby is getting impatient with me for spending so much time online.  He has been very supportive and is very patient but I think he's had enuf.   

*Weight:* 114.5lbs. 
*Sleep:* 10pm-5:30am, so about 7.5 hours. 
*Water:* 1 gallon
*Workout:* 

Light this week 
Back / Abs /20min HIIT running, 10 min cool/warmup 
1. Dips/Pull-ups..............2 x 10 reps - 70lbs assist, 2 x 10 reps - 70lbs assist,
2. Smith Bent over row..........2 sets x  12 / 10 / 8 / 6  x (20 +bar/25+bar/30+bar/35+bar) 
    .........................................1 sets x  12 / 10 / 8 / 6  x (25+bar/30+bar/35+bar/ 40+bar) 
3. Reverse Grip Front Pulldowns/last set wide grip....3x10x70 
4. Straight Arm Pullovers Lying.................................3x10x25lb 
5. Knee-ins ...............................3x12xnoweight 
6. Back extensions.....................3x10xnoweight 
6. Incline Reverse crunches........3x10xno weight 
7. Decline Reverse leg raises......3x10xno weight 
8. Decline crunches on bench.....3x10xno weight 
9. Smith Ball Crunches (3 angles).....3x10xno weight 
10. 20 min HIIT running, 10 min cool/warmup 

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
before brekkie: coffee, 2 Lean Out, 3 Mass Amino, 3 Ultra, thyroid pills, creatine, glutamine 
Protein Drink: 2 scoops Muscle Provider, 4 frozen strawberries, 12 oz water
supps: creatine, glutamine, Ms Power Pak

Meal #2
4 oz. turkey breast
3 whites
1/2 grapefruit
1 tsp Udo's
supps: creatine, glutamine, 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #3
1 tsp Udo's
6 oz. haddock
1 cup veggies
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #4
same as #1
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #5
1 tbs vinegar, 1 tsp oil
2 cups salad
5 oz. chicken
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

cals:       976 cals  .....(1051cals)*
fat:         21g (20%) 
carbs:    38g (13%) 
protein: 164g (68%) ....(182 g)*
* with protein pills


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 11, 2002)

Lina- 
or should we say "leaner"- that's how it would sound in NYC anyway.....

hey. That's all I have to say today- except for I can totally understand the spousal concern for the online sessions. My wife was kind of weirded by me getting on a roll with the fitness stuff online, but it has kept me motivated and she's beginning to appreciate that.

I hope that smooth sailing continues. As always, great, detailed journal- thanks-

TGK


----------



## lina (Jun 11, 2002)

Hi tgk,

Thanks for the comforting words.  I think it is a great way to find support that I otherwise wouldn't have... not too many people I know are as fitness loony as I am! LOL  !  When I first started in Sept 2001 he was skeptical but he has seen what great changes I've made so has been supportive.  But I think he was hoping that the online sessions would die a slow death and it hasn't....


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2002)

dang.. lots to read here!!!

HI LINA!!! I am about to leave work..finally.....and just wanted to say HI!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 11, 2002)

Hi L! Just wanted to stop by and say hi. You have a very popular journal!  I think everyone appreciates reading your detailed entries. Keep up the good work!


----------



## lina (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks miss L!  I guess I'm a detail freak! LOL! 

It's nice to have visitors stop by!  Makes it less lonely here! ....and I am happy to post away so we can all learn from my mistakes or successes!  I'm really excited about this new Phat Cutting Phase!


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

I aways cum in here just to wonder how long it takes you to type up one of those huge highlighted posts you make each day  

Nice attention to detail.


----------



## lina (Jun 11, 2002)

Really not that long Kuso, hehe !!

I am the second Master of Cut-and-Paste!  You are the first ofcourse!


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

Busted


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey Lina, what's going on?  I've been lurking lately, and as my journal says "slipping off" a little bit.  But I did return to doing cardio, so a step in the right direction.  As far as hypo goes, the doctor wasn't very happy when I told him I was cycling with creatine.  I'm not sure if it was due to being hypo, or when I was younger, they though I had kidney problems.  He wasn't all to happy with pretty much anything that I've been doing lately.  I've gained like 20-30 lbs in the last 18 months and he didn't like that either.  Can't put on muscle with out the weight too?  I just don't know.  I know about the ephedrine, not very happy about that though.  I'd like to be able to use it but, I'm using the ephedrine free stuff now.  See how it goes.  BTW, stupid question, but what is T3 and T4?  Being hypo, I probably should know right?


----------



## lina (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey Lean76,
Just stopping by before I go to the gym.  I just wanted to say a quick 'hi' ! How is your shift going?  I am suprised your doc was so apprehensive for you to take supps...plus you are not overweight to begin with...curious to know what your bf% is...with creatine you really have to make sure you are drinking enuf water.  Drink up, k? Well, glad to see you are working out, bud.  T3 and T4... I know I'll look it up later, I have links somewhere. Right now, off to da gym! 

Have a good shift


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 12, 2002)

I just LOVE my job, LOL!  Hope you had a good work out!  I haven't been taking creatine lately, but I still drink all the water (about 1 & 1/2 gal a day).   As far as BF% goes, I'm guessing around 20%.  I haven't been measured lately so I'm not really sure.  Just a guess.  Have a good one.


----------



## lina (Jun 12, 2002)

* Wednesday June 12, 2002*
Leg day. I saw last week's Leg Press Wench but she was talkin' and leaving the Nautilus area.  Thank God!  I look flat today and have nooo energy.  I was wiped out after the Nautilus part was done and still had to do squats, lunges in the free weight area.  So I cut it short by not doing pyramids for squats. After that I got a second wind during my cardio.  Cardio is never a problem for me cauz I just put on the headphones and it just picks me up and GO!!!!!!! Wahooooo!!!!

My meals will be pretty boring and almost identical this week since I'm starting a new diet and need to get the hang of it still.  I will have a carb-up day on Thursday as well, so should be interesting.  I didn't carb-up Monday since the whole weekend was a carb-up already   . But after this morning I know I will be soooo ready!

Meals 1-4 are packed and ready to go for today.. will be entertaining the kiddies at the Art Museum today.  Should be interesting...

*Weight:* 112.5lbs. About 4 lbs down from Monday.  I know it's alot of H2O so that's cool.
*Sleep:* 11pm-5am, so about 6 hours. 
*Water:* 1 gallon
*Workout:* 

Light this week 
Day 3: Legs / light Calves/30 min on Elliptical 
1. Leg Press ... 3 sets of (12x180, 10x190, 8x200,6x210)  ***  last set increased all by 10lbs
2. Leg Extension ........3 sets of (10 x 60lbs),                       ***  last set increased by 10 lbs
3. Leg Curls ..............3 x 10 reps - 50lbs 
4. Smith Squat ...........3 sets x 12 x (bar + 70lbs)                *** soooo tired, thinking about leaving da gym
5. Sitting Calf machine ........3x10x35 lbs 
6. Standing Smith Calf raises ........3x10x100 lbs 
8. Back Hyper extensions................3set x8x no weight 
9. Smith Lunge ....1set x 12 x (70lbs+bar) / DB Lunges...2set x 20 x 40lbs ***  now I was ready to just go home!!!
10. 30 min moderate on Elliptical 

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
before brekkie: coffee, 2 Lean Out, 3 Mass Amino, 3 Ultra, thyroid pills, creatine, glutamine 
Protein Drink: 2 scoops Muscle Provider, 4 frozen strawberries, 12 oz water
supps: creatine, glutamine, Ms Power Pak

Meal #2
4 oz. turkey breast
3 whites
1/2 grapefruit
1 tsp Udo's
supps: creatine, glutamine, 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #3
1 tsp Udo's
6 oz. haddock
1 cup veggies
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #4
same as #1
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #5
1 tbs vinegar, 1 tsp oil
2 cups salad
6 oz. shrimp
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

cals:       1066 cals  .....(1141cals)*
fat:         25g (22%) 
carbs:    42g (13%) .....(fiber:    9g)
protein: 167g (65%) ....(185 g)*
* with protein pills


----------



## kuso (Jun 12, 2002)

A question for you....after I do legs, I can bearly walk...the thought of cardio alone would have me crying on the floor. 

Can you still hit it intensly after a leg workout??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2002)

hey Lina  
Just making the rounds before I get to work.
Hope you have a great day.


----------



## lina (Jun 12, 2002)

Kuso, the cardio is no problem but I was totally wiped out after I was done. ... actually I've been wiped out all day...but no I love cardio...but today my leg workout was less than stellar so I had to make up for it right?  How was your day?  What does your split routine look like?

Fitgirl, Hey girlie! Thanks for the visit!!!!! I had a great day! We went to the Art Museum with the kiddies.. One hour to get there, by car then by train.  Once we were there..."Mom, can we go now?" and that's after being there for a whole 15 minutes! I tell ya, we were in and outa there in 2 hours and that's including lunch! How was your day?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2002)

Hi Lina! WOW You are lucky you love cardio!!
I do enjoy my new cardio though..the rollerblading..now that is fun! 
Glad u had fun at the art museum w/ the kiddies! Thats funny you guys were not there too long though... thats kids for ya huh!! 
talk to ya later girlie!!


----------



## lina (Jun 13, 2002)

* Thursday June 13, 2002*
Carb up day!!!! Rest day actually today but did a lil' (emphasis little!) cardio at home on the threadie.  In fact, sooo tired that I think I was sleep walking.  After walking at a "rapid" speed of 2.8 miles , I walked over to my couch and fell asleep for 1 hour!

*Weight:* 111.5lbs. Hmmm..very fast drop here.  I feel tired, weak hungry at the end of the day.  
*Sleep:* 12pm-6am, so about 6 hours. 
*Water:* 1 gallon
*Workout:* 

Light this week 
Day 4: Cardio 
1. 20 min light walking.

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
before brekkie: coffee, 2 Lean Out, 3 Mass Amino, 3 Ultra, thyroid pills, creatine, glutamine 
Protein Drink: 2 scoops Muscle Provider, 4 frozen strawberries, 12 oz water
supps: creatine, glutamine, Ms Power Pak

Meal #2
4 oz. turkey breast
3 whites
1/2 cup omelet veggies
1 tsp Udo's
supps: creatine, glutamine, 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #3
1 tsp safflower oil, 1 tbs. vinegar
6 oz. Tuna
2 cups salad, tomato
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #4
same as #1
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #5 Carb-Up Meal
1/2 cup oatmeal
4 oz. sweet potato
4 oz. banana
1 cup broccoli
1 Tbs. butter
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

cals:      1263 cals  .....(1473cals)*
fat:         33g (21%) 
carbs:    99g (23%) .... (fiber:  16g  )
protein: 148g (56%) ....(200 g)*
* with protein pills


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2002)

Hi Lina,
Just looking over your journal.  Very nice and clean!  How do you like the Beverly Diet?  Looks similiar to mine except a lot less calories.  Do you feel hungry?  Just curious.   Looks like your doing good.  I bet you look great!


----------



## kuso (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> How was your day?  What does your split routine look like?




Morn`n 

My day was pretty damned good thanks 

My split is pretty basic.

Legs ( minus calves still  ).............Chest/Shoulders/tri`s............Back/traps.........

I aim for 1 on, 1 off, 1 on, 1 off, 1 on, 2 off. But doesn`t always work out that way 

I`m kind of a medium to low volume trainer, depending on the body part, but the max I ever do for one part is 8 or 9 sets.....lowest is 2 sets.

I`m finding I seem to be responding a lot better with short, intense, low volume than I did with the old marathon type workouts.......my joints like me for it too


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey Lina -- how are you this morning?
Hey, those new pics are in my journal.....

I finally got them done!!!
Have a great day doll


----------



## lina (Jun 13, 2002)

Mochy, can't wait for tonite's carbup...Yes, I'm very concerned about the low calories but I emailed them at Beverly and Rita said it should be fine with the 2 carbup days and the protein & liver pills have calories too. I'll maybe give it a week or two and if I'm dropping too rapidly I'll start adding the calories back in...But boy I was hungry last night...

thanks for stopping by!!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like a goood plan Kuso!  No cardio at all? Not that you need it, I was on a plan a short while (BodyRx) where you don't have to do any cardio at all, just weights. Lowest number of sets 2??? In an outa there, huh?  Can't imagine!!! I think after this I'll also reduce the number of sets I do. I do wayyyy to much!


----------



## lina (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey Lina -- how are you this morning?
> Hey, those new pics are in my journal.....
> 
> ...



I'm on my way..... over there!!! 

Thanx for giving me the heads up!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 13, 2002)

LOL....The two sets are for either/both Bi`s and tri`s.

After back, my bi`s are pretty wasted anyway, and after Chest/shoulders, by tri`s are fried....so I think it only takes a little more to push them to failure.

I`ve actually started some cardio last week. Just 20min high intensity twice a week in the morning before breaky. I`m planing to start a overdue cut at the begining of next month, so I`ll gradually increase the cadio to three times a week at around 30 to 40 minutes each time. 

I`m starting to think most people do way to many sets......though there are some that respond to high volume.....I don`t think I`m one of them


----------



## lina (Jun 13, 2002)

Picture time!  

I was fooling around with the digital camera, so this pix came out too dark so I made it into a B&W...

June 2002:


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2002)

Lina - Thats a great pic!  You are very pretty!


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey Lina chickie, you're a hottie!! By the way, I love your avatar pic - that's one fine lookin' back. So I have to wonder, how tough is it for you to beat the men away with a stick on a daily basis? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Or are you used to it by now?


----------



## kuso (Jun 13, 2002)

I`m almost scared to make a comment or the whole TP, kuso thing may start again.....but....very sexy


----------



## lina (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks everyone!!!!! 

Mochy, thanks for the compliment!!!! Bout the Beverly diet, I do like it, except it took some time to get used to all those *gag* pills.  I know DP is a great supporter of Beverly and W8's too... 

GG, I'm an old lady so I don't have to worry about the boys! teehee  They go after the spring chickens!!! 

kuso, go ahead make your comment! Kuso is afraid to say something...well that's a first!


----------



## kuso (Jun 13, 2002)

Actually....I believe I already said it 



> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> very sexy


----------



## lina (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks kuso!!!  

I will have to find some pix of my kiddies to post too..

...maybe this afternoon I'll dig them up....


----------



## kuso (Jun 13, 2002)

Dig away


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 13, 2002)

Lina-

Great BW picture of yourself! It's going to take a few years before you look 38!

Tom


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2002)

VERY sweet pic Lina!!!!

Love your long hair!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

Great pic Lina!! Can't wait to see the ones of the kiddies!
Hope your having a great day!!


----------



## lina (Jun 13, 2002)

tgk, LOL! I can't believe I'm 38! I think that even though I may not look on the outside, I feel like a time bomb is ticking inside.  How are you today?

Butterfly, I love my hair long now.  I used to have it short and it was harder to put it up when I work out.  It's versatile this way.  How are the itchies?  Feeling better? How long does it take to go away?

Princess, I will try to find a current pix of the kiddies soon! Had a busy day today at the zoo.  I decided to take the kids on a fieldtrip every day this week.  So they are loving it, but I think by tomorrow I'll be pooped!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 13, 2002)

Hi Lina! I like the pic you posted, too..you are very pretty!

My avatar is not my hubby, LOL! That is Nick Carter from the Backstreet Boys. I really like that group!


----------



## lina (Jun 13, 2002)

Haha, see how much I know about who the hip people are!!! Thanks for the compliment!!! I like to have fun with that camera.


----------



## lina (Jun 13, 2002)

My 2 tiggers....


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 13, 2002)

Very cute! And well dressed, too!


----------



## lina (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanx! My son had a school performance that day!  So they had to look presentable!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 13, 2002)

Lina you look VERY organized!  I'll check out the journal in more detail tomorrow but I just wanted to say hello!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

HEY LINA!! Oh your kids are ADORABLE!! They are sooo cute!! Your a very lucky mom...and a VERY GOOD MOM!! SOUNDS LIKE YOU GUYS ARE HAVING A BLAST!!
have a great night sweetie!!


----------



## lina (Jun 13, 2002)

TP, thanx for the visit!   I try, I try!

Princess, thanx!!! You're soo sweet!! Good night to you too!


----------



## kuso (Jun 13, 2002)

Very sophisticated, and great looking kinds  

Your daughter looks SO ladylike


----------



## lina (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks kuso!  It's funny how she started crossing her legs out of habit about a month ago! We just chuckle when we see her doing that!!  Let me tell you they ARE a handful though.. they look like angels in da pix, but HA! don't let that fool you!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 13, 2002)

lina-
such cute bambini!!!!They are adorable! how old are they? I gotta show you some pix of my son as soon as I can get them into my diary.

how & when do you take time for yourself?


----------



## lina (Jun 13, 2002)

tgk, thanks!!!! Graci!! 

My son is 6 and my daughter is 4.  Yes, would like to see your son's pics too!

Time to myself? NONE, but I guess you know that already right?


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2002)

* Friday June 14, 2002*
Start of the weekend! Yay!!!

Last nights carb up was yummy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I actually couldn't wait and had it at meal#4 instead of #5. Works still. Looking full today from last night's carb-up.  I think I'll be really looking forward to Monday and Thursday now!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




More fun with the kiddies today...and then will need to clean da house.  It's a mess and blech!!! I have been neglecting it all week so tonight we'll do the Household Cardio Dance!!!! 

Kuso, since you've mentioned it...I timed myself today to see how long it took me to type up this post...about 30 min from figuring out what I did workout wise to what I am gonna eat today...to plugging it into fitday...but hey, I am online half the day anyway so what's 30 min, right? 

*Weight:* 112.5lbs. Hmmm..very fast drop here.  Back up 1.  
*Sleep:* 12pm-6am, so about 6 hours. 
*Water:* 1 gallon
*Workout:* 

Light this week 
Day 4: Shoulder / Abs / 20 min stairmaster, 10 min warmup/cooldown 
1. Seated Shoulder Press .....3 sets x 12 / 10 / 8 / 6 reps (db 8/10/12/15 lbs) 
2. DB Laterals.................... 3x10x12lbs
3. DB Bent Laterals..............3x10x12lbs
4. Shrugs...........................2x10x15lbs, 1x10x20lbs
5. Rotary Cuff lying..............2x8x3lbs, 1 x 8 x 5 lbs 
6. Incline Reverse crunches........3x10x no weight 
7. Decline Reverse leg raises......3x10x no weight 
8. Decline crunches on bench.....3x10x no weight 
9. Smith Ball Crunches (3 angles).....3x30x no weight 
7. 20 min stairmaster, 10 min warmup/cooldown 


*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
before brekkie: coffee, 2 Lean Out, 3 Mass Amino, 3 Ultra, thyroid pills, creatine, glutamine 
Protein Drink: 2 scoops Muscle Provider, 4 frozen strawberries, 12 oz water
supps: creatine, glutamine, Ms Power Pak

Meal #2
4 oz. turkey breast
3 whites
1/2 cup omelet veggies: green pepper, tomato, onion
1 tsp Udo's
supps: creatine, glutamine, 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #3
1 tsp safflower oil, 1 tbs. vinegar
6 oz. Tuna
2 cups salad, tomato
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #4
same as #1
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #5 
5 oz. chicken
1 cup broccoli
1 tsp. Udo's
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

*
cals:     1268 cals  *
fat:         25g (18%) 
carbs:    32g (8%) .... (fiber:  8g  )
protein: 232g (74%) *
*
* with protein pills


----------



## kuso (Jun 14, 2002)

Holy shyt....30min!!!!!! 

My attention span usually lasts about 30 seconds


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2002)

Ok, I did had to stop to get my kids dressed so they can go outside and play so the can leave me alone on the puter...
..and then stop a second time to give them their treat....


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2002)

Hi Lina!

Your childen are adorable.  My journal takes about 15 minutes to do and its not nearly as neat as yours.  Takes too long for me sometimes which is probably why I rarely update it.


----------



## Preacher (Jun 14, 2002)

You could use DCEnhancer to get those picture cleared out ...
it works wonders on digital cameras ... 

Example:




against 






see the difference ?

You can find DCEnhancer (freeware!) here


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey Preacher! 

Thanks a lot! I can sure see the difference!!! I tried "brightening" the pix in Adobe Photoshop but yours looks much better!!

I'll have to try that from now on!!

How are things?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

WOW There is a difference, thats really cool! 

HEY LINA~ Have fun w/ your kiddies today


----------



## lina (Jun 14, 2002)

Thanks hon!

We're getting ready to go to the Science Museum today...

...if I can get my ass of this puter...that is!!! 

You have a good day!  Any exciting plans for the weekend?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

awesome! Have fun!!
Not much plans..my honey is off work finally all weekend..so just spending Lots of time with him! 
How about you??
have a great time!


----------



## lina (Jun 15, 2002)

* Saturday June 15, 2002*
Biceps and light cardio today.  Household cardio all day.  Sending the kids and hubby outa the house so I can get some cleaning done.. but not fair!!! I wanna play too!!! At least it is rainy and gloomy outside so good day for cleaning.  

I'm bored 

*Weight:* 113lbs. 
*Sleep:* 11:30pm-7:30am, so about 8 hours. 
*Water:* 1 gallon
*Workout:* 

Light this week 
Day 5: Biceps/ 30 min walking 
1. Dumbell Curl ............3x12x15lbs * good form, biceps facing straight
2. Incline DB Curl .........3x12x12lbs 
3. Preacher Curl ...........3x10 (ez bar + 10bs) 
4. 30 min light walking

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
before brekkie: coffee, 2 Lean Out, 3 Mass Amino, 3 Ultra, thyroid pills, creatine, glutamine 
11 almonds 
Protein Drink: 2 scoops Muscle Provider, 4 frozen strawberries, 12 oz water
supps: creatine, glutamine, Ms Power Pak

Meal #2
4 oz. turkey breast
3 whites
1/2 grapefruit
1 tsp Udo's
supps: creatine, glutamine, 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #3
1 tsp safflower oil, 1 tbs. vinegar
5 oz. chicken
2 cups salad, tomato
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #4
3.5 oz tuna
1 tomato
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #5 
6 oz. chicken
1 cup broccoli
1 tsp Udo's
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

cals:      1217 cals *
fat:         30g (22%) 
carbs:     25g (6%) .... (fiber:  7g)
protein:  217g (72%)*
* with protein pills


----------



## lina (Jun 15, 2002)

Oh yes P! have fun with hubby this weekend! 

Nice to have him home to yourself!  It has been a while since I haven't been home with hubby alone! So enjoy!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey Lina!  Great looking kids, second pic (that you doctored) is much better, skin tone and contrast overall are much better.

Like the journal, keep up the hard work


----------



## lina (Jun 15, 2002)

Hi Eggs!! 

Thanks! The picture enhancement was courtesy of Preacher. Does look much better, huh? Wonders of technology!

Nice to see you around here! Your avatar...too funny!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 16, 2002)

* Sunday June 16, 2002*
Happy Father's day to all! Made breakfast of chocolate chip pancakes, bacon, eggs, coffee for hubby.  Kids made picture frames for him last night.  He is a fantastic dad and hubby! 

Rest day! Aaaahhh!!! The joys and tribulations of a CLEAN house just make me tickled pink!!! Love it!!! LOL, little things that make me excited!

Anyone around here today? Awfully quiet! 

*Weight:* 112.5lbs. 
*Sleep:* 12:30pm-8:30am, so about 8 hours. 
*Water:* 1 gallon
*Workout:* 
Rest

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1
4 oz. turkey breast
3 whites
1/2 grapefruit
1 tsp Udo's
supps: creatine, glutamine, 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #2
1 tsp safflower oil, 1 tbs. vinegar
5 oz. chicken
2 cups salad, tomato
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3
Protein Drink: 2 scoops Muscle Provider, 4 frozen strawberries, 12 oz water  
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #4
3.5 oz tuna
1 tomato
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #5 
6 oz. chicken
1 cup broccoli
1 tsp Udo's
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

cals:      1217 cals *
fat:         30g (22%) 
carbs:     25g (6%) .... (fiber:  7g)
protein:  217g (72%)*
* with protein pills


----------



## lina (Jun 17, 2002)

* Monday June 17, 2002*
Day 1: Chest/Tricep day. Carb-up day too.  Have to run to the store to get the req'd bananas for that.

*Weight:* 112.5lbs. So in 1 week 4 lbs lost.  We'll see what this week brings..if I loose so quickly this week I'll add more cals.
*Sleep:* 11:30pm-6am, so about 6.5 hours. 
*Water:* 1 gallon
*Workout:* 

Day 1: Chest / Triceps / 30 min running, 10 warmup & cooldown 

Light this week 
1. Smith Bench Press......... 3 x 10 / 8 / 6 / 4 (20/30/40/45 lbs +bar) 
2. Incline DB Press ............(warmup: 1x8x15) 3x6x20lbs 
3. DB Flyes .......................(warmup: 1x8x15) 3x6x20lbs 
4. Skull Crushers with ez bar....3x8x (10lbs + bar) 
5/6. Super Set ??? Triceps Pushdown and Dips ....3 sets x (pushdown 6x80lbs) - (10x0lbs dips) 
7. 30min running on 5.0 / 10 min warmup & cooldown

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
before brekkie: coffee, 2 Lean Out, 3 Mass Amino, 3 Ultra, thyroid pills, creatine, glutamine 
11 almonds 
Protein Drink: 2 scoops Muscle Provider, 4 frozen strawberries, 12 oz water
supps: creatine, glutamine, Ms Power Pak

Meal #2
4 oz. turkey breast
3 whites
1/2 grapefruit
1 tsp Udo's
supps: creatine, glutamine, 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #3
1 tsp safflower oil, 1 tbs. vinegar
5 oz. chicken
2 cups salad, tomato
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #4
3.5 oz tuna
1 tomato
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #5 Carb Up Ole
4 oz. sweet potato
1/2 cup oats
1 tbs butter
4 oz. banana
1 cup broccoli
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

cals:      1487 cals *
fat:         40g (25%) 
carbs:     102g (6%) .... (fiber:  17g)
protein:  189g (52%)*
* with protein pills


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2002)

Good Morning Lina! Sounds like you had a great weekend, and your hubby had a terrific fathers day! YEAH!! oh~ and yummy on the chocolate chip pancakes!! 

Have a great day!
(BTW~ your meals and calories look great)


----------



## lina (Jun 17, 2002)

Thanks P for the encouragement!!! My meals have stayed basically the same for the past 3 days because I'm just lazy to add something else... but oops! I forgot it's a carbup day so my fifth meal should be all carbs...will change that later!

Hava a good one!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2002)

Well have a good carb up meal dear!!


----------



## lina (Jun 17, 2002)

OK, I just made the Post Whore list I'm ashamed to say... that means time to log off eventhough I'm having so much fun!  

Top 10 Posters - Last 24 Hours 
butterfly 54 
lina 43 
ALBOB 35 
Pitboss 26 
Princess 26 
Dero 24 
w8lifter 24 
I Are Baboon 20 
Dr. Pain 19 
Miss LeDix 17 

 Top 10 Posters - Last 7 Days 
kuso 262 
Princess 211 
butterfly 208 
Pitboss 181 
Mudge 175 
w8lifter 175 
lina 149 
Craft 113 
TJohn 113 
naturaltan 105


----------



## Fade (Jun 17, 2002)

Butterfly made big post whore today


----------



## Leslie (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Preacher *_
> You could use DCEnhancer to get those picture cleared out ...
> it works wonders on digital cameras ...
> 
> You can find DCEnhancer (freeware!) here


 Hey this is great! I just processed my before pic with this software and now you can actually SEE me! Thanks!


----------



## lina (Jun 18, 2002)

* Tuesday June 18, 2002*
Back/Abs/Cardio day today. Feel tired this morning. Had my carb up meal last night and tummy was very content. My lack of energy is due to lack of sleep that's catching up on me.

Roadtrip today!!! Heading to a Chocolate  factory today for a tour!  Free samples  and candy!!! Good thing is, I hate those kinda chocolate, filled with ooey-gooey stuff! Blech!!!  So pretty safe for me.  The only ones I'll eat are the Swiss kind, Lindt!!! Once you've tried those rich, yummy chocolate you'll never eat anything else!  

Sunny day in the 70s here!!!!!! Wahoo!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Weight:* 113lbs. 
*Sleep:* 11:30pm-6am, so about 6.5 hours. 
*Water:* 1 gallon
*Workout:* 

Back / Abs /15min HIIT running, 15 min cool/warmup 
1. Chins-ups/Pull-ups..............3 x 10 reps - 60lbs assist
2. Smith Bent over row...........3 sets x 10 / 8 / 6 / 4 x (20+bar/30+bar/ 40+bar/45+bar) 
3. Reverse Grip Front Pulldowns....3x6x80 
4. Straight Arm Pullovers Lying....2x10x25lb , 1 x 6 x 30lbs 
5. Knee-ins ...............................3x15xnoweight 
6. Incline Reverse crunches........3x10xno weight 
7. Decline Reverse leg raises......3x10xno weight 
8. Decline crunches on bench.....3x10xno weight 
9. Smith Ball Crunches (3 angles) ....3x30xno weight 

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
before brekkie: coffee, 2 Lean Out, 3 Mass Amino, 3 Ultra, thyroid pills, creatine, glutamine 
11 almonds 
Protein Drink: 2 scoops Muscle Provider, 12 oz water
supps: creatine, glutamine, Ms Power Pak

Meal #2
4 oz. turkey breast
3 whites
1/2 cup veggies
1 tsp Udo's
supps: creatine, glutamine, 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #3
6 oz. chicken
1 cup broccoli
1 tsp Udo's
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #4
3.5 oz tuna
1 tomato
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #5
1 tsp safflower oil, 1 tbs. vinegar
5 oz. chicken
2 cups salad, tomato
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:      1212 cals *
fat:         30g (22%) 
carbs:     26g (6%) .... (fiber:  8g)
protein:  216g (72%)*
* with protein pills


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi Lina!
Do you find you are very hungry on this diet?
A Chocolate factory! OH boy! Its a good thing you don't like that chocoloate! I would be in HEAVeN!


----------



## lina (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi Leslie!!!

No, I'm not but I just started this new menu.  It's my second  week and I'm afraid the cals are too low...so I'm monitoring it and will make my decision end of this week whether to up cals.  I was very hungry the first few days but I think my body adjusted..they say when you change your diet, usually you'll see a fluctuation in weight the first few days and I did...

You don't like chocolate?  Good for you!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!

Have a good one girlie 
Thanks for stopping by!!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 18, 2002)

lina-

hope all is well.....Are you still sizzling?

Quick question- What's in the Power Paks?

All the best....
Tom


----------



## lina (Jun 18, 2002)

Tom!!

Sizzling still!  75 degrees today and hotter tomorrow!!! Yay!!

The Power Pak are vitamin pills by Beverly.  They come in prepackaged little packets so you just take one packet a day with meal #1.

Hey, we were at the coast this weekend and saw some crazy surfers riding the waves... it was cooold but that didn't bother them.... brrrrr.... exciting to watch though!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Lina- thanks! Which coast? Were they in wetsuits?


----------



## lina (Jun 18, 2002)

They were on the coast of Maine near Ogonquit, Maine.  Very pretty quaint town.  They were in wet suits I presume though I couldn't see them from far.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey, just though I'd drop in and say Hello!  Still keeping an impresive journal (read jellous).  Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## lina (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey Lean!!!

You know I just realized we have the same name!!!! Your's is lean76 and mine is lina... I liked it because it reminded me of lean!!! Yep, it's not my real name, suprise..suprise! 

Any activity at work tonight? or pretty dead?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 18, 2002)

Pretty dead.  Just have to keep up with the paperwork tonight.  Other than that, just the usual work bs.  What's up with you?


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Lina, looking good with the diet!! Have fun at the chocolate factory........though I'm with you on the Lindt - that stuff is the best! I like their coffee-flavored chocolate, even though I don't actually drink coffee. Go figure.


----------



## lina (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey GG,

Hope you stop by more often!!! How is your carb cycling going?  Hmmm... coffee flavored chocolate sound scrumptious!!!   I see that you've been revisiting the old site and so have I.  I miss some of the girlies there so I think I'll start posting there more often... but I like it here da best 

Have a good day HC!


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jun 19, 2002)

Thanks, Pal...umm, Lina, you too! Giggle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today is a high-carb day for me - woo hoo, happy dance! Umm, I don't think I've ever been this excited about the prospect of a sweet potato. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or cream of wheat, for that matter. Yum. I'm hungwy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am liking the carb-cycling thing though, so as long as I don't get carb withdrawal headaches on my no carb days, I'll stick with it.

Catch ya later!


----------



## lina (Jun 19, 2002)

OK, GG (Giggle Girl)!!!! 

Have a yummy day today... I don't know if this sounds gross but my carb up meal was: oatmeal, sweet potato, butter, banana all cooked in one pot.  Makes a nice big batch of the consistency of oatmeal.  Put some butter buds on top. Some splenda or sf ff maple syrup. .... ahhhhhh.....Heaven!!! I sit there thinking I can't believe I'm allowed to have this!!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 19, 2002)

I sit here thinking that I'd have a hot fudge sundae for breakfast.....

But we know that's bad.....


----------



## lina (Jun 19, 2002)

ARRRGGHHH..... Don't do that to me! tgk!!! 

I told you that this weekend we were up in Maine...we found this lovely restaurant that had steamed seafood, lobster, clams, etc.  BUTT!!!! THE DESSERTS LOOKED HEAVENLY!!!!
I was just drooling and telling my hubby to look at the next table... big pile of fudge cake topped with vanilla icecrea, hot fudge on top, and whip cream!!! I thought to myself... what is this life?  I ain't livin'!!!!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 19, 2002)

I agree. Although i have specific goals over the next 1-6 months, unless I'm competing, there will always be room for a little/big cheat now and again.

It's Funny, during our Father's Day feast the other day, my family had a huge hershey's chocolate mousse pie for dessert, that i didn't even want? It was bizzarre! In another phase of my life, i would have eaten at least 3 pieces, no doubt!


----------



## lina (Jun 19, 2002)

* Wednesday June 19, 2002*
Rest day today.  It was supposed to be 70s today and sunny but cloudy and bit cool.  Will probably go with the kids for a bike ride in the hood again.  This will be my second time after not biking for 8-9 years!!! I hate biking because my seat is never right and I have such an akward tailbone   . But getting better, just have to try again!  

*Weight:* 112lbs. 
*Sleep:* 12:30pm-7:30am, so 7 hours. 
*Water:* 1 gallon. Yesterday I didn't finish my gallon. 
*Workout:* Rest, Active rest. Biking.

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
before brekkie: coffee, 2 Lean Out, 3 Mass Amino, 3 Ultra, thyroid pills, creatine, glutamine 
1 small plum 
Protein Drink: 2 scoops Muscle Provider, 12 oz water
supps: creatine, glutamine, Ms Power Pak

Meal #2
4 oz. turkey breast
3 whites
1/2 grapefruit
1 tsp Udo's
supps: creatine, glutamine, 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #3
1 tsp safflower oil, 1 tbs. vinegar
6 oz. white fish (Ocean Perch), lemon pepper seasoning, lemon
2 cups salad, tomato
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #4
3 oz tuna
1/2 tomato
1 tsp. Udo's
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #5
6 oz. chicken grilled
1 cup broccoli
1 tsp Udo's
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

cals:      1329 cals *
fat:         36g (25%) 
carbs:     38g (9%) .... (fiber:  8g)
protein:  212g (66%)*
* with protein pills


----------



## lina (Jun 19, 2002)

Active rest today but did 45 min walking on the threadie tonight and 30 min leisure walking outside.. 

Everyone had icecream today     I think I'm gonna cave in one of these days!   I have 3 weeks or less before I leave...


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

I think I musta missed something here  Where are you going??


----------



## lina (Jun 19, 2002)

I am going to go visit my mom for 3 weeks with da kiddies... she lives in the Caribbean. Gotta be bikini ready you know.  But there is not a heck of a lot to do there...  only eat!!!!  I'm afraid I'm gonna gain weight when I go... and you may know from my journal, I'm used to routine.  I won't have my gym, my foods, etc. and NO INTERNET!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 19, 2002)

What??? Leaving for three weeks?????


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> What??? Leaving for three weeks?????




I gotta agree with Dero here 

There is not a place in the world where you can`t get online at least once or twice


----------



## lina (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Dero!!! Thanks for visiting my journal!!!! It's about time!!!!

Ohhh, so sweet!!! So does that mean ya gonna miss me???????  

Well, you'll have to keep my post whore seat warm till I come back!  

Glad you had a good ride!!


----------



## lina (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can but I don't think I'll be able to... My first problem is finding a gym so I can work off the lard I'll be accumulating.  Hey, just used the spell check feature and it takes sooo long, but I spelled the word 'accumulating' correctly!!! That's a first! 

Thanks kuso dearie!!! I'll be missing you all!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 19, 2002)

You know, you`ll probably be surprised at how little weight you put on while you`re away.....two or three weeks rest could do your body wonders.


----------



## lina (Jun 20, 2002)

* Thursday June 20, 2002*
I was in the gym today and wondering whether pms is setting in since I've been lil' down and craving junk food.   Normally I don't have pms but with my new thyroid meds my body is still adjusting. OK let's not think about it!!! 

Leg day today, skipped calves.  I was too tired, lack of sleep. Yawn  . I will have to do it tomorrow with shoulders which wouldn't be a problem.  I haven't been getting my sleep so I know that will catch up with me. Bad bad!! 

Will probably head to a beach or lake today to cool down.  It's going to be nice and sunny today so the kids would enjoy that.  

*Weight:* 112.5lbs. 
*Sleep:* 12:30pm-6am, so 5.5 hours. 
*Water:* 1 gallon. I need to drink more!

*Workout:* 
Day 3: Legs / 30 min on Stairmaster 
1. Leg Press ............. 3 sets of (12x180, 10x190, 8x200,6x210)
2. Leg Extension ........3 sets of (10 x 70lbs)
3. Leg Curls ..............3 x 10 reps - 50lbs 
4. Smith Squat ...........1 x 12 x (bar + 70lbs), 2x12x(bar + 90lbs)
5. Smith Lunge ..........3set x 20 x 60lbs   **** these were hard!!! 
6. Dead lift straight leg ..........3set x 10 x 60lbs   
6. 30 min moderate on Elliptical 

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
before brekkie: coffee, 2 Lean Out, 3 Mass Amino, 3 Ultra, thyroid pills, creatine, glutamine 
Protein Drink: 2 scoops Muscle Provider, 12 oz water
supps: creatine, glutamine, Ms Power Pak

Meal #2
4 oz. turkey breast
3 whites
1/2 grapefruit
1 tsp Udo's
supps: creatine, glutamine, 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #3
1 tsp safflower oil, 1 tbs. vinegar
6 oz. white fish (Ocean Perch), lemon pepper seasoning, lemon
2 cups salad, tomato
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #4
3 oz tuna
1/2 cup tomato
1 tsp. Udo's
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

Meal #5 Carb up
4 oz. sweet potato
1 cup broccoli
4 oz. banana
1/2 cup oats
1 tsp peanut butter
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino

cals:      1401 cals *
fat:         32g (21%) 
carbs:     94g (24%) .... (fiber:  13g)
protein:  187g (55%)*
* with protein pills


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Hi Lina! You do some pretty heavy squats for your size! I attempted to do straight leg deadlifts- But my left knee started to hurt. Is there anyway to write the proper form?? I have nvr done this exercise before and I NEED to start!


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

PMS  I`m outa here for awhile  it@s bad enough to put up with at home.....don`t want to copy a hormone induced ass whipping online too


----------



## lina (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey Leslie!

How are you today?  I am not a pro at explaining things but here is a cool website that you may already know about, that has all the exercises and examples by body part!!!!

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/GluteusMaximus/BBStiffLegDeadlift.html 

Try doing it with lighter weights to start out with if you have a bad knee.  Do you have an injury from before?


----------



## lina (Jun 20, 2002)

Kuso, you are too funny! 

I'm suprised you wouldn't like the 'ass whipping' part!  hmm...you're a traditional kinda guy then 

You at work?  Not gonna tell us what you do?


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Kuso, you are too funny!
> 
> I'm suprised you wouldn't like the 'ass whipping' part!  hmm...you're a traditional kinda guy then
> ...




Actually I LUV the ass whipping when it leads to other things......not when it`s purely violence 

I just got home.......and I`m drinking....I`VE GOT A HOLIDAY TOMORROW 

Oh yeah....I`ll pm you about what I do


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Cool link Lina-Thanks! It helps some! No previous Knee injury- but I was overrunning for a while...


----------



## lina (Jun 20, 2002)

good to hear that you don't have an injury.. I know what you mean about overrunning... I sometimes feel it in my shins if I do that... the messages our body gives us.... we need to listen to them


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 20, 2002)

leaner and leaner,

THat was a great exercise URL you put out there for Leslie....
I took advantage of it as well. Hope you are feeling great today!
TGK!


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

Um lina hon....your pm box is full


----------



## lina (Jun 20, 2002)

Um kuso hon...just cleaned up my box


----------



## lina (Jun 20, 2002)

hey tgk,

you're welcome!! 

I dunno if you all notice, this site is on the main forum page, left upper corner: *"Exercise and Muscle Directory"* so thank Princey as well


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

hey Lina, awesome new avatar


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Um kuso hon...just cleaned up my box




That may be a little too much info  

Nice avatar btw


----------



## lina (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey thanks dvlmn!!! Very sweet of you!!! I was getting tired of the old one...time for a change!!!

kuso, hon! Nothing to hide from you !!! Thanks for the compliment!!! How you feeling?


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> How you feeling?



I`ve felt much better   <-----not to look cool...just to ease the headache 



> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> kuso, hon! Nothing to hide from you !!!



Though things are looking up


----------



## lina (Jun 20, 2002)

Poor thing!!! Take some coffee, take 10 tylenol, another swig of the bourbon, then pm in the morning, OK? 

Don't they have an ancient Japanese concoctions for hangovers?  Whenever we were sick my mom would always have some weird drink, tonic or medicine that she claims would "cure" whatever ailment we had... Ofcourse the prerequisite for the drink was that they had to taste  like sewage water!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

Actually I was told to mix Japanese Sake, a raw egg, and soy sauce........but I think I`d rather stay sick from bourbon that sick from samonela or some other filty puke inducing drink..

I`ve got my own serect cure........I`m just waiting for it to kick in   it`s taking way too long


----------



## lina (Jun 20, 2002)

So what is your secret cure if I may ask?

Or are you gonna market and sell it to the Japanese?


----------



## lina (Jun 20, 2002)

OK, confession time!

Dear Journal,

Forgive me because I have sinned!! 

My carb up day instead of oatmeal, sweet potato, banana, broccoli and butter was: peanut butter, peanut butter, peanut butter, with chocolate chips... also about 1 cup of vanilla icecream and some hot fudge  on top!!! 



OK, What da heck I only live once!

But then I went for a nice walk/run with my 4 yr old daughter... she is a great sprinter!!! At times she would just take off on me and I had to try to keep up with her!!!   Love her to pieces!!! :

Also, I may be going to see a bodybuilding competition this weekend...just to scoop things out to see if that's where my next goal is... I'm excited!!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

It`s too complicated to market 

It`s a basic mix of several things..... 1 multi, 2 antiox, 1 B, 1 milkthistle, 1 guarana, 3 asprin, about 10 to 15g of glutamine and half a pack of either pocarisweat or dakara ( they are both sports type drinks for post workout in power for )

This works for all but the worst of em. If I take it before sleeping I`m always fine........just when you forget and take em in the morning that it sometimes isn`t strong enough


----------



## lina (Jun 20, 2002)

Oh wow!!! 90% of the ingredients I haven't a clue but they sound like stuff that I would find on my shampoo bottle !!! OK, whatever works!! I like the glutamine  is that for DOMS of the brain???? 

So, has it kicked in yet?


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> I like the glutamine  is that for DOMS of the brain????
> 
> So, has it kicked in yet?




ROTF.......

Actually, I`m starting to get better 

Guess I shouldn`t have forced those eggs down this morning....thats prolly what did me in


----------



## lina (Jun 21, 2002)

* Friday June 21, 2002*
The lack of sleep is catching up on me... yesterday slip up and this morning poor performance in the gym is the result!!!!  I had to cut my light walking short because I was a zombie!!! 

I will try to go to sleeep early tonight!!!!! Arrrggghh!!!!

Hot and humid 85s today...what to do? Maybe another day at da beach  Hopefully I'll be able to catch some zzzzzzz's then...



*Weight:* 112.5lbs. 
*Sleep:* 12:30pm-5:30am, so 5 hours. 
*Water:* 1 gallon. Did good yesterday!
*Workout:* 
Day 4: Shoulder / 20 min light walking  
1. Seated Shoulder Press .....3 sets x 10 / 8 / 6 / 4 reps (db 12/15/15/20 lbs) 
2. DB Laterals.................... 3x10x15lbs 
3. DB Bent Laterals..............3x10x12lbs 
4. Shrugs.............................3x10x15lbs
5. Upright rows....................3x10x15lbs
6. 20 min light walking 

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
before brekkie: coffee, 2 Lean Out, 3 Mass Amino, 3 Ultra, thyroid pills, creatine, glutamine 
1/2 banana
Protein Drink: 2 scoops Muscle Provider, 12 oz water 
supps: creatine, glutamine, Ms Power Pak 

Meal #2 
4 oz. turkey breast 
3 whites 
1/2 grapefruit 
1 tsp Udo's 
supps: creatine, glutamine, 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3 
1 tsp safflower oil, 1 tbs. vinegar 
6 oz. white fish (Ocean Perch), lemon pepper seasoning, lemon 
2 cups salad, tomato 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #4 
3 oz tuna 
1/2 tomato 
1 tsp. Udo's 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #5 
6 oz. chicken grilled 
1 cup broccoli 
1 tsp Udo's 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino 

cals: 1329 cals * 
fat: 36g (25%) 
carbs: 38g (9%) .... (fiber: 8g) 
protein: 212g (66%)* 
* with protein pills


----------



## kuso (Jun 21, 2002)

Morning 

Just thought I`d let you know.....I took 2 tbsp`s of Udo`s an hour or so ago........so I`ll see how it goes


----------



## lina (Jun 21, 2002)

Hi kuso!!!! 

I see you are back to the ol' self!!! 

Let me know....  ofcourse, not in detail!!!!! 

Did you work out today?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2002)

Good morning Lina!  Have you been still feeling hungry lately?  Oh, and make sure you get your sleep.  Your body needs rest, especially when you have childen to care to all day, few!.


----------



## lina (Jun 21, 2002)

You are right moch!  I know my slip up is due to that! No, not hungry lately just cravings...due to higher cortisol levels probably due to lack of sleep!

How are you doing today? BTW, I read I think in PB's journal the reason for your move..  I am rooting for you girl that things work out... It is great that you found out what it is that you need in your life, or at least give it a try!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

Good morning Lina


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks Lina - I appreciate the support.  Its hard but I'll get through it like I do everything else.

I wanted to tell you I did the Beverly Int client profile thing this morning.  I might give it a try.  You liking it so far?  I just don't know if I could handle the calories that low.  I know that we are pretty much the same size, height and weight.  I wonder how low the calories would be for me.  AAAHHHH too many questions already.


----------



## kuso (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hi kuso!!!!
> 
> I see you are back to the ol' self!!!
> ...



 I`m back alright.....had another drink tonight and feel great 

I did blow off the gym though  feelings of guilt  But there was no chance I was going to be doing anything productive the way I was feeling earlier


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> OK, confession time!
> 
> Dear Journal,
> ...



Good morning Lina! ONE cup of ice cream- believe me that is not a HUGE sin! I dunno anyone who can eat just ONE cup! Thats definately control!


----------



## lina (Jun 21, 2002)

Hi Leslie 

Thanks for the support!!! 

Have you decided when and where you will be competing? I know you were talking to craig about dates, etc.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

actually I will try in 11/02- if you peek in my NEW non babble diary you will see that one of my main motivations is the fact my BF thinks the idea is hilarious  With the help from everyone here- I will surely prove him I CAN do it- may not win- but I will be there with a BIG SMILE!!


----------



## lina (Jun 21, 2002)

I just peeked in your new journal but I hesitate to post and add clutter   Didn't I tell you that they boys (and girls) would have a field day with your 'old' journal?  Cause you are so damn cute and friendly  

Yes, you will do it with great support from this site!!!!  You have a great figure already, are beautiful, so you've got a good foundation!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks Lina! Feel free to clutter up the "coffeehouse" thread though!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> OK, confession time!
> 
> Dear Journal,
> ...




Yummmmmmmmmm. sounds good to me.  

and the part about chasing your daughter is cute.


----------



## lina (Jun 21, 2002)

hey dvlmn!!! I know it was heavenly  !!!

*sigh* how are you doing? got that workout in that you wanted?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 21, 2002)

I'm in cali, it's only 5:00 I never leave work before 6, that's why I do my lifting in the mornings. It's the only way to make sure I'm consistent.

Normally I can go in with only a few hours of sleep, but with all the stress here I haven't been sleeping well.

I think I may have changed my mind about an evening workout tonight and work on some 12oz curls. Bicardi Silvers to be exact. Maybe a little more than 12oz since they are glass bottles. 

But I should get a good workout tomorrow helping friends move, I'm the biggest guy the rest of them are all about half as big as me.lmao

and yeah I bet it tasted awesome


----------



## lina (Jun 21, 2002)

Oh no, you're going the Kuso route!!!  Straight???? Try not to stress over work it's not worth it!

Have a good weekend. I guess the move is a workout in itself!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 21, 2002)

you have a good weekend to.  

nah bacardi silver is bacardi's version of schmirnoff ice. 

I try to avoide the hard stuff if I have to work the next day, since the moving is gonna be a pain. and it's supposed to be in the 80's so I'd rather avoide being dehydrated. lol


----------



## kuso (Jun 22, 2002)

Hey lina, thought I`d give you an update......4 tbsp`s of udo`s over the past day and a half....and still squirt free


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 22, 2002)

dude, that's bordering on nasty. roflmao


----------



## kuso (Jun 22, 2002)

LOL...How you feeling bud?? Sorry I couldn`t get back quickly....got dragged out shopping after the workout


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 22, 2002)

shopping?  now that sucks lmao

i'm doin alright, a little dehydrated but not bad. Finished the night with vodka shots lol

but for the most part had fun.


----------



## lina (Jun 22, 2002)

kuso, you've been a brave for trying again!!!  No packin' the darkies, eh? I'm proud of your a$$ for holding on and conquering the darkies battle!!! 

I now knight you.. Kuso, the Knight of Udo's!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 22, 2002)

dvlmn, you forget that I'm a mom so poopie talk is THE TOPIC in the house for 4 and 6 yr olds!!! So I'm used to it!!!

How did you graduate to vodka shots from Bicardi Silvers?  Ouch!!! 

How did the move go? Hopefull no stumblin' on the stairs...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 22, 2002)

Nah I got up took a shower and right when I got done, they called and said they weren't done packing. lmao

So I woke up early for nothing lmao.  

Friend of mine said they wanted to do shots and well vodka was the only hard stuff I had in the fridge. So there it went. But it's all good my stomach is a little pissed at me for it, but no probs. 

But had to enjoy it, time to get strict next week.


----------



## lina (Jun 22, 2002)

Time to get strict for me too next week! OK, will have to check on each other then!!! 

I see lots of reference to God in your siggie, you an atheist?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 22, 2002)

actually both lines are my favorite lines from fight club.


----------



## lina (Jun 22, 2002)

Sorry, what's fight club?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 22, 2002)

The movie that came out a few years ago, with Brad Pitt and Edward Norton Junior

It's one of my fav movies.   You should see it, there is a really cool twist at the end.


----------



## lina (Jun 22, 2002)

dvlmn, I'll put that movie on my list to see.  We're always looking for new titles to watch. Ok fight club?  I guess it's about fighting though, lots of goory blood? Maybe I won't like it after all??? 

* Saturday June 22, 2002*
Did better on the sleep last night, 7 hours.  Spend the day on a day trip with the family and my brother's family. It was hot and muggy when we started our trip but then it ended up pouring on our way.  We made the best of it and ended up at a Children's museum which was fun for the kids.  Packed all my foods with me but forgot all my supplements and delved into a bag of gold fish crackers on the way home... So not having food was not the excuse, I just craved the carbs...

Workout was Biceps/Calves/Cardio.  Tomorrow I sure need to hit the abs tomorrow.  I will probably do another run tonight since I've been bad with the goldfish, but we'll see how I feel. I normally don't do cardio twice a day... 

Going to see bodybuilding show tomorrow night so pretty excited about that. 

*Workout:* 
Day 5: Biceps/ Calves/30 min elliptical 
1. Dumbell Curl ............(warmup1x12x15lbs), 3x6x 20lb dbs
2. Incline DB Curl .........3x12x 12lbs dbs
3. Preacher Curl ...........1x10 (ez bar + 10bs), 2x10 x (bar + 15lbs)
4. Calf Standing Smith ............(warmup1x12x50lbs), 3x12x120lb
5. Calf Seated.... .........3x10x90lbs 
6. Calf raises no weight ...........3x25x no weight
7. 30 min elliptical

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
before brekkie: coffee,3 Mass Amino, 3 Ultra, thyroid pills, creatine, glutamine 
11 almonds
Protein Drink: 2 scoops Met Rx, 12 oz water   *waiting for Beverly shipment

Meal #2 
4 oz. turkey breast 
3 whites 
1/4 cup onion 1/4 cup green pepper stirfried
1 tsp Udo's 

Meal #3 
1 tsp safflower oil, 1 tbs. vinegar 
6 oz. white fish (Ocean Perch), lemon pepper seasoning, lemon 
2 cups salad, tomato 

Meal #4 ** bad choice
1 cup of gold fish 

Meal #5
3 oz tuna 
1/2 tomato 
1 tsp. Udo's 
3 oz. chicken grilled
supps: Ms Power Pak

cals:   1281 cals 
fat:     49g (35%) 
carbs: 61g (9%) .... (fiber: 8g) 
protein: 148g (48%)


----------



## kuso (Jun 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> kuso, you've been a brave for trying again!!!  No packin' the darkies, eh? I'm proud of your a$$ for holding on and conquering the darkies battle!!!
> 
> I now knight you.. Kuso, the Knight of Udo's!!!



   

Thanks....thats much better that Knight of Squirts 

BTW Fight Club obviously has a bit of fighting in it, but it`s MUCH more than that....it`s a great movie.

And Dvlmn, Vodka   You know, if you keep it in the freezer instead of the fridge it tastes even better


----------



## lina (Jun 22, 2002)

Good morning kuso! 

What's the weather looking like today?


----------



## kuso (Jun 22, 2002)

Good evening 

Nice and sunny   Probably do a little of the never ending shopping  and then hit the park with my daughter 

Todays a day off from the gym.

How bout you?


----------



## lina (Jun 22, 2002)

Sounds like a nice father-daughter day today! Have fun!!!!  

Not much right now, fun day today with a wet outing cauz it rained...all afternoon.  We headed to the kid's museum and had fun anyways.  

Getting ready for bed, waiting for my sister in law to come over and stay with us tonight...


----------



## lina (Jun 24, 2002)

* Monday June 24, 2002*
Had a great weekend . Yesterday we went to town and saw a local body building show.  They had fitness modeling and bb.  Was hoping to see fitness performance too but they didn't have that category.  Small crowd and small number of people participating.  Very inspiring and saw some great talents out there. Maybe I'll do that in another year, I need to build more muuskels!! 

We went without the kiddies, dropped them off with my brother and SIL.  So had a nice date with hubby.  Went to Olive Garden afterwards and had a great cheat meal.  The service was soooo slow and our food took so long to come but other than that it was good.  I had salad, breadsticks, swordfish (excellent!), veggies, and half of a tiramisu cake , a capuccino with whipcream . Yumm!  We had a great time!!! OK, I should get back on track for the next 2 weeks then it's bikini time!  That string bikini is not going to hide very much....  No carbup day today.

Light/High rep this week.  Chest/Triceps/cardio day.  The gym was awfully quiet and at one point I was by myself in the free weight area, which never happens! That place is so small that you usually are on top of each other (no pornal comments  puleez!). So it was nice to have the place to myself. 

Hello all you beautiful people!!! Wassup??? Tell me, tell me!!! 

*Workout:* 
Light/High rep week
Day 1: Chest / Triceps / 45 min Stairmaster

1. Smith Bench Press......... 2 x 12 x (40lbs +bar), 8 x 40 lbs + bar
2. Incline DB Press ............3x12x15lbs , 1x12x20lbs dbs
3. DB Flyes .......................3x12x15lbs , 1x12x20lbs dbs
4. Skull Crushers with ez bar....3x12x (10lbs + bar) 
5/6. Super Set - Triceps Pushdown and Dips ....2 sets x (pushdown 12x70lbs) - (10x0lbs dips) 
5/6. Super Set ??? Triceps Pushdown and Dips ....1 sets x (pushdown 9x70lbs)**Dropset - (10x0lbs dips) 
7. 45min Stairmaster (30min moderate, 15min cooldown) 


*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 Peanut butter Coffee Shake
before brekkie: coffee, 2 Lean Out, 3 Mass Amino, 3 Ultra, thyroid pills, creatine, glutamine 
1.5 tbs Natl Peanut butterr  ** found a way to make this MetRx taste better! Yumm!
Protein Drink: 2 scoops MetRx Protein Plus, 12 oz water, 1 tbs instant coffee
supps: creatine, glutamine, Ms Power Pak 

Meal #2 
4 oz. turkey breast 
3 whites 
1/2 grapefruit 
1 tsp Udo's 
supps: creatine, glutamine, 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3 
1 tsp safflower oil, 1 tbs. vinegar 
6 oz. white fish (Pollack), lemon pepper seasoning, lemon 
2 cups salad, tomato 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #4 
3 oz tuna 
1/2 tomato 
1 tsp. Udo's 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #5 
6 oz. chicken grilled 
1 cup broccoli 
1 tsp Udo's 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:        1307 cals * 
fat:            3g (26%) 
carbs:       34g (9%) .... (fiber: 8g) 
protein:   211g (66%)* 

* with protein pills


----------



## Fade (Jun 24, 2002)

You eat much better than I. Morning


----------



## lina (Jun 24, 2002)

fade, I didn't wanted be the one to say it but 1/2 Myoplex for one meal for you could definitely not be enuf protein for a guy your "size" , no seriously!!!

When I was taking that EAS sh*t  I was doing one serving of Myoplex Deluxe or Myoplex!!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey Lina-

Hope you're doing well.....

Looks like your back on track after that really excellent, er, bad carb up with the peanut butter and chocolate chips, ice cream and chocolate sauce.

Sounds like a great weekend too......


----------



## lina (Jun 24, 2002)

er....yeah....*blush*.....tgkfour... you're right....excellent carb up!!!

Yeah, now it's time to try to get rid of the 'day after' carb cravings....  ....how are things?


----------



## kuso (Jun 24, 2002)

Morning  Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## lina (Jun 24, 2002)

kuso, baby!!!!

I Had a Wanderfal Weekend!!!! How was your day off??? I didn't see you here early this morning... busy?  Did you pamper that beautiful girlie of yours???


----------



## kuso (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> kuso, baby!!!!
> 
> I Had a Wanderfal Weekend!!!! How was your day off??? I didn't see you here early this morning... busy?  Did you pamper that beautiful girlie of yours???



Great to hear 

Actually I was on real early for 30min or so.....had to leave for work at 5:30am today  

Planed on pampering her, but after the dreaded shopping, she fell asleep in the car  we did manage a quick park stop before the shopping but had a much better one planned for after. Oh well, it`ll have to wait til next week


----------



## Fade (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> fade, I didn't wanted be the one to say it but 1/2 Myoplex for one meal for you could definitely not be enuf protein for a guy your "size" , no seriously!!!
> 
> When I was taking that EAS sh*t  I was doing one serving of Myoplex Deluxe or Myoplex!!!


Yeah I know. I went back to a whole serving this weekend.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 24, 2002)

Lina- 
things are great! I have noticed that in the past 8 weeks i am naturally in a better mood all of the time since really starting to work out!!!!????

Plus I enjoy checking in with everyone here for a bit of fun, facts or whatever.... it's been great....

Once my wife gets number two over & done with she's been saying she wants to do what I've been doing because the results are really starting to show. So I'll probably try to get her on this site too, for some discipline.

I am sure that you could give her a few pointers on how to manage such an unbelievable schedule with your two little monsters- i mean beautiful children....


----------



## lina (Jun 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> Lina-
> things are great! I have noticed that in the past 8 weeks i am naturally in a better mood all of the time since really starting to work out!!!!????
> 
> ...



That's awesome Tom!!!!! I can't wait to see your updated pics!!! What a great natural high from working out right??? Good that you are doing so well! 

Yes, it's lots of fun here yet addicting... I think I am addicted to this board, peanut butter, the gym.... ooph the list goes on!!! 

I think your wife will benefit tremendously from this board!!! Everyone is so wonderful, friendly and helpful!  She can join now and post about her pregnancy as well!!! We'd love to meet her!!! Will try my best to help her you betcha!!!

Have a good one!


----------



## lina (Jun 24, 2002)

Did 30 min of fast walking tonight.  Maybe that's what I'll do in addition to my daily workout every night for the next 2 weeks...we'll see.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi Lina - just wanted tell you that Beverly got back to me and yup its the same as yours.  I'm not gonna go with it cause DPw8 just had me switch around my diet and we are gonna see how this goes for a tweak.  Thanks for the info!  BTW I am flying into Boston this Friday and I can't wait to see my family!


----------



## lina (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi mochy!

I would be interested to see what happens with DPw8!!! I figured they would give you a similar diet since it is not really custom.  Well, you are in good hands with DPw8 that's for sure!  

You coming into Boston?  How long you gonna be here for? Have fun with your family!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 24, 2002)

I will only be in NH for the weekend.   
I wanted to fly to Manchester because its closer but it was like 125.00 more.


----------



## lina (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh, that's too bad!  Hopefully you'll be back soon!

Yes, Manchester is convenient if you can find the right airlines, love Southwest's cheap prices, but expensive if you can't...

I just checked out your journal! Things look fantastic!!! Nice plan there... After I come back from my vacation I'll have to follow suit....


----------



## lina (Jun 25, 2002)

* Tuesday June 25, 2002*
The time has gone by, almost time to go.. Ordered some new bathing suits from Victoria Secret so should be arriving soon!  Love their bathing suits!!!! 

Although I haven't lost any weight during this past 6 weeks, I can see some of the fat has gone and I see more muscles.  Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Highly motivated today!!! I really like doing 12 reps for each set, I seem to feel it better and seems more effective.  *Next 2 weeks: I am cutting the creatine and glutamine out now for the next 2 weeks, will do Light weight/High reps, and up my water to 1.5 gallon, 30 min light walking every night in addition to morning workouts.*

Let's see.... what has the Entertainment Director planned today for the 2 "monsters" (per tgkfour )???? We'll do groceries, the beach, go to the local icecream farm, and then the library for a magic show and some books.  

*Weight:*  112.5lbs. 
*Sleep:*      12pm-5:30am, so about 5.5 hours. 
*Water:*     1.5 gallon....

*Workout:* 
Light/High rep week
*Back / Abs /45min cardio*
1. Chins-ups/Pull-ups...................3 x 12 reps - 60lbs assist
2. Smith Bent over row................4 sets x 12 x (40+bar) 
3. Reverse Grip Front Pulldowns....3x12x70 
4. Straight Arm Pullovers Lying....1x12x25lb , 2 x 12 x 30lbs 
5. Knee-ins .................................3x15xnoweight 
6. Incline Reverse crunches...........3x10xno weight 
7. Decline Reverse leg raises.........3x10xno weight 
8. Decline crunches on bench........3x10xno weight 
9. Smith Ball Crunches (3 angles) ....3x30xno weight 
10. 45 min cardio - 20 min HIIT, 25 min light running 

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 Peanut butter Coffee Shake
before brekkie: coffee, 2 Lean Out, 3 Mass Amino, 3 Ultra, thyroid pills, creatine, glutamine 
1 tbs Natl Peanut butterr
Protein Drink: 2 scoops MetRx Protein Plus, 12 oz water, 1 tbs instant coffee
supps: creatine, glutamine, Ms Power Pak 

Meal #2 
4 oz. turkey breast 
3 whites 
1/2 grapefruit 
1 tsp Udo's 
supps: creatine, glutamine, 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3 
1 tsp safflower oil, 1 tbs. vinegar 
6 oz. white fish (Pollack), lemon pepper seasoning, lemon 
2 cups salad, tomato 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #4 
3 oz tuna 
1/2 tomato 
1 tsp. Udo's 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #5 
6 oz. chicken grilled 
1 cup broccoli 
1 tsp Udo's 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:        1307 cals * 
fat:            3g (26%) 
carbs:       34g (9%) .... (fiber: 8g) 
protein:   211g (66%)* 

* with protein pills


----------



## kuso (Jun 25, 2002)

Morning 

Any reason yopu are cutting the glutamine out??


----------



## lina (Jun 25, 2002)

Kuso, where have you been?

Pooped (oh-o ) out from waking up too early for work?  Missed you last night and early this morning.  

I'm cutting glutamine and creatine so that I don't retain water and getting ready for da beach in 11 days... also per Beverly they say to cut it out and sub BCAA instead.. I just ordered them and should be arriving any day now... Will take 20 pills before/during/after workout. Crazy sh*t, huh?  Well I'll just do this for a short time 

How goes it?


----------



## kuso (Jun 25, 2002)

It goes pretty damned well thanks  How bout you??

I slept in this morning so didn`t have time to log on before work 

BTW....I never heard of glutamine causing you to retain water.....creatine a big yes, but I don`t think so with glutamine.....and if you are really going that little bit further with diet/training to look hotter for the beach, the glut will actually help you save LBM.


----------



## lina (Jun 25, 2002)

Yes, I think you're right...but they told me to drop it and add BCAA instead.. I'm not sure though, you may be right... LAM said that when he added BCAA he had to up his glutamine... so now I dunno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shrugh:


----------



## kuso (Jun 25, 2002)

I have no idea why they would say to stop glutamine.....maybe you could start a thread about it, or asl DP or LAM????

Personally, if I was dieting, I wouldn`t stop it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Kuso, where have you been?
> 
> Pooped (oh-o ) out from waking up too early for work?  Missed you last night and early this morning.
> ...



twenty pills, now that's insane. I'd be sick from all the pills. lol


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

How you doin today?

I wouldn't stop the Glutamine, that shouldn't make you retain any water. Plus it's good for your stomach which you might need taking all those pills.


----------



## lina (Jun 25, 2002)

Really dvlmn?  I didn't know it was good for the tummy! I think I will keep it from what kuso, DP, you, LAM are saying... I still don't know why they at Beverly would have me cut it out though...

How's it with you?  The man who wears many hats!   I know, I know, it can be stressful at times....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

lol thanks, but putting on my cardio hat and gonna go releive some of that stress. 

Thanks for asking though, in about a month or so things will settle down. Until then it's pretty much a day to day basis at work. 

Oh well though I'm gonna focus on the gym since that's something I can control. 

Bet your lookin forward to your vacation


----------



## lina (Jun 25, 2002)

Have fun doing cardio...yeah that get's me going all the time! I just put the headphones on and GOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I just get a second wind.... hehe.... 

Vaca, yes, I will do a lot of sleeping in then!!!! R&R and then refocus, make new goals, and start anew!!!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 26, 2002)

* Wednesday June 26, 2002*
Hot day today and humid.  The Beach it is!!!!

Got up, took my 20 BCAA before the gym while having my coffee.  They actually weren't that bad since they don't smell or taste like anything...compared to the Mass Amino pills... 

I don't know if it was the heat but I felt like I was gonna pass out during my Squats and Lunges. I guess I also needed to get some food in me.

*Weight:*  112lbs. 
*Sleep:*      11pm-5:30am, so about 6.5 hours. 
*Water:*     1.5 gallon....
*Workout:* 

Light/High rep week
*Day 3: Legs / 30 min running *
1. Leg Press ............. 3 sets of (12x200)
2. Leg Extension ........3 sets of (12 x 70lbs)
3. Leg Curls ..............3 x 12 reps - 50lbs 
4. Smith Squat ...........3 x 20 x (bar + 70lbs)
5. Smith Lunge ..........3set x 15 x 60lbs **** these were hard!!! 
6. Dead lift straight leg ..........3set x 12 x 60lbs 
6. 30 min moderate running 


*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 Peach Shake
before brekkie: coffee, 20 BCAA, thyroid pills 
1 small peach
Protein Drink: 2 scoops Muscle Provider by Beverly, 12 oz water
supps: glutamine, Ms Power Pak, 3 Mass Amino, 3 Ultra, 2 Lean OUt

Meal #2 
4 oz. turkey breast 
3 whites 
1/2 cup veggies (onion and green pepper)
1 tsp Udo's 
supps: creatine, glutamine, 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3 
1 tsp safflower oil, 1 tbs. vinegar 
6 oz. white fish (Pollack), lemon pepper seasoning, lemon 
2 cups salad, 1/2 tomato 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #4 
2 scoops Muscle Provider 
4 strawberries frozen 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #5 
6 oz. chicken breast roasted 
1 cup broccoli 
1 tsp Udo's 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:        1324 cals * 
fat:           31g (22%) 
carbs:       40g (10%) .... (fiber: 9g) 
protein:   220g (69%)* 

* with protein pills


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

HEY Lina!! Great workout this morning!!
Have fun at the beach today..wish I was going!


----------



## lina (Jun 26, 2002)

Hi Princess!!!! 

Yeah, I have to go for my own sanity otherwise the kids are going to drive me crazy with their ..."I'm bored, I wanna do somethin" song!!!!

How are you doing today? Having a better day?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

Well your taking them to the right place if you need to save your sanity!! The beach is so relaxing! 
I am doing great today..just working like always!!  How are U?


----------



## kuso (Jun 26, 2002)

Howdy lina 

Just thought I`d drop in on the way to bed so I could dre....um......so you can`t say you didn`t see me on today


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 26, 2002)

LINA OF COURSE I"M JEALOUS THAT YOU"RE GOING TO THE BEACH!!!!!

Oh sorry, I guess you didn't actually ask that.... Than's for Stopping into my journal- i will keep you in the loop on my standup comedy material........

Will be posting my last two days in a bit....... Let's just say I felt like the king of cardio! My foot is back to normal and I was running like an escaped convict the other night!!!!!

Woo-hooo!!!! I must journalize it because I thought I hated cardio until the other night- massive endorphin rush during cool-down...


----------



## lina (Jun 26, 2002)

Hey kuso,

You up? I mean  (not THAT!) are you awake?  

Well yes, I didn't see you early this morning.... you are not your usual self these days... I know, I know, your porn site hasn't been updated yet? poor thing!
What's the hours difference between here and Japan? It's 4:27 pm here right now...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> What's the hours difference between here and Japan? It's 4:27 pm here right now...



to much, since he's always drinking while we're stuck at work. lmao


----------



## lina (Jun 26, 2002)

Hehe tgk!!! Don't be jealous.... be VERY jealous! hehe !!!

Ahhhhhh!!! The beach is beautiful. ....powder white sand, blue turquois WARM water, warm breeze,....and the surf...oops! Did I just rub it in?  oh, yeah! Don't forget the pina colada!!!

Standup Comedy, eh? No shit!!!!!! You must be good and that explains your wit and your way with words!!!   How exciting!!!   Maybe I should ask you for an autograph now before you get too famous...hey..maybe you are already!

Can't believe how quickly your foot healed.  Hubby just told me that he's finally back to normal yesterday and look at you ...The King of Cardio!!

BTW ~~ Who's paying attention to the women back then?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!

   Don't agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bet ya babooska the men were paying attention to the women back then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey kuso,
> 
> You up? I mean  (not THAT!) are you awake?
> ...




Hi there 

I`m up   But only just....it`s 5:30 am now!!

And top be truthful, my favorite site HAS NO porn  It`s one particular models unofficial site...and she doesn`t do porn either!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 26, 2002)

LOL@dvlmn


----------



## lina (Jun 26, 2002)

Hey devilmania!!!!

Three hours behind right where you are? How goes it? Still eating those ground turkey and pita breads?

Is kuso hammered today too?  I should have guessed!!!  Well I thought you gonna eat clean from now on...so don't envy his drinking...well maybe clean until the 4th of July right?  Who wants to eat clean on that day, huh?


----------



## kuso (Jun 26, 2002)

Hey.....at 5:30 I am 100% sober....it just takes awhile for my brain to wake up.


----------



## lina (Jun 26, 2002)

btw, kuso!
Congrats on hitting 5000! Are you the one with the most posts?

Well, I thought something's the matter with you since you hadn't been No.1 post whore in a while...not posting much, no porn pics, not around as much, .... hmmm.... poor honey......


----------



## kuso (Jun 26, 2002)

Been a bit busy with work the last week or so......I`ll be the #1 post whore tonight though.......got another day off tomorrow 

Thanks for the congrats....but no  w8 is about 500 ahead of me, and Prnice is about 1500 ahead.......I am closing the gap though


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey devilmania!!!!
> 
> Three hours behind right where you are? How goes it? Still eating those ground turkey and pita breads?
> ...



I'm eating clean from now til the 3rd, then on teh 8th, I'm going to hit it hard again.

Might go try to win another cutting thing over on mm.com. This is my chance to kick SK's (the guy who beat me) ass. 

Expecially since I have TP helping me with figuring out a serious cutting diet. 

oh yeah, i'm in cali.


----------



## lina (Jun 26, 2002)

dvlmn, I need to check that board out more often. Somehow it doesn't like me and keeps signing me out!!! GRRRRR 

Congrats on your mm.com victory!  Yeah, TP is good at helping figuring things out! You'll definitely have an advantage!

kuso, yet another day off?  Another holiday or just the way it worked out for your work schedule? So have you started drinking then?

OK, guys!!!! I just got back from da beach so I'm off to the showers...  bak in a few!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

i got second  But it was fun. 

It's alright, I like this one much better.


----------



## kuso (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> kuso, yet another day off?  Another holiday or just the way it worked out for your work schedule? So have you started drinking then?



Just the way things worked out again.....but I`m not complaining  ...........I`ve still got 16 hours before that "day off" officially begins....so until then, it`s off to wo.....w.........wor..........kk.......well, you know


----------



## kuso (Jun 26, 2002)

Typical female isn`t she dvlmn ?? Been in the shower for 6 hours already


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Typical female isn`t she dvlmn ?? Been in the shower for 6 hours already



hey maybe it was a long HOT shower.


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

Brought my laptop into the bathroom with me when I was showering... You mean you didn't see me?..... hmmmm.......Your pics were all in your avatar though looking...hmmm..... .  

No, I went for a haircut after guys!  But I waz back online last night but noone was around!


----------



## kuso (Jun 27, 2002)

Sorry,...was out, but I`m back now 

Morning .........you have a nice bathroom


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

cool, how was the haircut. and how'd ya know we were watching? 

I was here late, around 1 -2 your time. lol I had to work at the side job. 

but off to the gym have a good day if i don't see you before you start your day with your kids.


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

Evening kuso and good morning dvlmn!!!

kuso, hows it going? Off tomorrow?  Thanks on the bathroom!  Is that all you saw, really? 

What side job do you have dvlmn?  Haircut was good, got about 1-2 inches chopped off...and colored..  Nothing drastic, very subtle, can't even tell. Have a good workout and nice day too!!!!

* Thursday June 27, 2002*
Rest day but since I didn't do calves yesterday, it was today! 
*Weight:*  112lbs. 
*Sleep:*      11pm-5:30am, so about 6.5 hours. 
*Water:*     1.5 gallon....

*Workout:* 
Light/High rep week
 Calves/walking 
1. SS #1 and 2: Calf Seated.... .........3x12x70lbs 
2. Single Leg Calf raises no weight ...........3x12x no weight
3. 30 min light walking

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
before brekkie: coffee, 20 BCAA, thyroid pills 
Protein Drink: 2 scoops Muscle Provider by Beverly, 12 oz water
11 almonds
supps: glutamine, Ms Power Pak, 3 Mass Amino, 3 Ultra, 2 Lean OUt

Meal #2 
4 oz. turkey breast 
3 whites 
2 tbs salsa
1 tsp Udo's 
supps: creatine, glutamine, 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3 
6 oz. chicken grilled 
1 cup broccoli 
1 tsp Udo's 
supps: 3 Ultra, 3 Amino

Meal #4 
3 oz tuna 
1/2 tomato, 1 tbs salsa
1 tsp. Udo's 

Meal #5 Carb up
4 oz. sweet potato 
1/2 cup oatmeal 
1 cup sugar snap peas
1 banana 4 oz
1 tbs oil


----------



## kuso (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Evening kuso and good morning dvlmn!!!
> 
> kuso, hows it going? Off tomorrow?  Thanks on the bathroom!  Is that all you saw, really?



Going DAMN fine knowing I`ve got another three day weekend 

And about that bathroom.....I didn`t think you`d appreciate it if I mention the dropping soap incident


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Going DAMN fine knowing I`ve got another three day weekend
> ...



LMAO!!!!   You are tooooo funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes, and knowing you being a perfect gentleman, you probably turned your head away when I went to bend down to pick it up, right!??????


----------



## kuso (Jun 27, 2002)

Oh of course


----------



## kuso (Jun 27, 2002)

Oh....congrats on 800 posts 

And I forgot to ask.....how are you?


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

Here's an instant replay for you... 



I'm off with the kiddies! Don't drink toooooo much, k?


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey, thanks! I didn't even notice!!! 800!!! I'm 1/5th of where you are, I'm on my way!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 27, 2002)

Lina- if you keep in the top 10's you should catch him by the middle of next weeK


----------



## kuso (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Here's an instant replay for you...




Hmmmmm...the mamories...I mean the memories   

And don`t worry, I`m not drinking tonight .....save it for the weekend


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> What side job do you have dvlmn?



I have a side deal were I customize and wite financial reports out of sql accounting systems. I think I suck at it but the guy think I do an awesome job. 

It pays awesome but the work is very inconsistent.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

Thought I'd say hi here to.  

have a good day?


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi dvlmn! 

I told you, you were a 'man who wears many hats'!!!!
Multi-talented aren't ya! Don't be too hard on yourself, you must be good if they tell you you are doing an awesome job!  That's great if the pay is good, so it's worth it!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

yeah it is, and thanks


----------



## lina (Jun 28, 2002)

* Friday June 27, 2002*
Shoulder workout today.  My strength has definitely gone down, even doing Low weight/High reps...it totally sucked!!!! Lack of sleep and maybe cutting creatine.  I am looking forward to some R&R and be a total bum on vacation..... 

Since I've been working out and pay more attention to my own body to see if I see any muscle, fat, etc.  I seem to watch others too. I've been going to the beach quite a bit these past 2 weeks and what I notice is that: 

1) Navel piercing is very popular this year! Everyone has them.... I think it looks cool on a very lean ab... but not that I'll be running out to get 'm.  
2) Tattoos are also very popular.... 
3) Lots of fat people out there  It's amazing how some people let themselves get outa hand!

*Weight:*  112.5lbs. 
*Sleep:*      12pm-6am, so about 6 hours. 
*Water:*     1.25 gallon....

*Workout:* 
Light/High rep week
Day 4: Shoulder / 20 min light walking 
1. Seated Shoulder Press .....12x15, 9x15, 3x12x12 
2. DB Laterals.................... 3x12x8lbs arms straight out, normally bent then I can go higher
3. DB Bent Laterals..............3x12x12lbs 
4. Shrugs.............................3x12x15lbs
5. Upright rows....................3x12x15lbs
6. 30 min elliptical

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
before brekkie: coffee, 20 BCAA, thyroid pills 
Protein Drink: 2 scoops Muscle Provider by Beverly, 12 oz water
11 almonds
supps: glutamine, Ms Power Pak, 3 Mass Amino, 3 Ultra

Meal #2 
4 oz. turkey breast 
3 whites 
2 tbs salsa
1 tsp Udo's 
supps: glutamine, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #3
1 tsp safflower oil, 1 tbs. vinegar 
6 oz. white fish (Pollack), lemon pepper seasoning, lemon 
2 cups salad, tomato 
supps: 3 Ultra 40, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #4 
3 oz tuna 
1/2 tomato, 1 tbs salsa
1 tsp. Udo's 
supps: 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino 

Meal #5
6 oz. chicken grilled 
1 cup broccoli 
1 tsp Udo's 
supps: 2 Lean Out, 3 Ultra, 3 Mass Amino 

cals:        1307 cals * 
fat:            3g (26%) 
carbs:       34g (9%) .... (fiber: 8g) 
protein:   211g (66%)* 

* with protein pills


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi there 

Are you using the TUT principle that is currently THE way of killing delts??


----------



## lina (Jun 28, 2002)

Are you referring to Gopro's post? Tell me puleez!!! I need to work those delt, my weakest link!!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

No.....LAM`s!!!!!!

He said, and a lot agree that it`s not the weight thats important for shoulders ( lat head ) but the Time Under Tension!!!!!!!

I`m a bit drunk right now, so you`d be advised to do a search, but he said either 1 rep takes 10 seconds with a 2 second pause at the top....or ten seconds up...2 sec pause and 10 seconds down.... this is for lat raises.!!!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 28, 2002)

OH, YEAH?!!! I'll try that one!!! kuso, you're a sweet heart!!!!  Thanks!!!! Oh I love you drunk, you get so funny!!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> OH, YEAH?!!! I'll try that one!!! kuso, you're a sweet heart!!!!  Thanks!!!! Oh I love you drunk, you get so funny!!!!



LOL.....I`m kinda wondering what was funny as I was trying to be serious in that post  oh we;;   as long as you love me


----------



## lina (Jun 28, 2002)

No...hehe... I was thinking more bout your other previous posts!  Yeah, don't we all want to be loved?  

Hope you feel better!!! Drowning yourself with drink won't be the answer you know....

BTW, congrats on reclaiming your status of being THE Post Whore Star again!


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

LOL....actually...I regressed....I made a picture thread  Thats prolly what gave me the #1 possy


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 28, 2002)

yeah it did, no matter how much I hang out here I can never get that spot. lmao

But I think he has alot about the TUT in his journal on here.  

Gmorning by the way.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey Lina!  Yep, lots of people getting heavy... kinda cool to be ahead of the game in the way you eat and lift huh?

I was just looking at what you ate last.  I drooled on my keyboard.  Okay, cleaned it up  

Well, hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 28, 2002)

Lina, thanks ofr stopping into my journal again....
You were AWOL- I was beginning to doubt the love


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey- glad to see your strenghth is growing. How is the Beverly stuff treating you?

And since you are checking the other people out..... do you feel yourself staring at other women? any in particular? 

Inquiring minds need to know- feel free to put in in the coffee shop so that the purity of your journal remains.......

By the way, I too have noticed that almost all of the population of men out there, excluding us on this site have bellies. We are a very inactive population.


----------



## lina (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi guys! 

kuso, how you holding out buddy?!!!! Hope you had a good night sleep and your head doesn't hurt tooooo much!

Hi dvlmn!! Missed you this morning and was busy all day so finally able to rest and surf tonight! How are ya?

Eggs!!! Good to see you here!!! What are you doing here around this time? What time difference is it from here to Italy?

tgkfour!! Feeel the luuuuvv hon!!!   Ofcourse I was only checkin' out the girlies, we girls are very competitive and wanna see how we measure up ... no heck lots of nice bods around, guys and gals, mostly not our age, but young teenagers....sigh, to be young again and have young bodies!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

Morning hon.....I`m back, hangover free , but the cold hasn`t gotten any better ( surprise surprise  ) thinking wether to just suck it up and hit the gym, or wait til Monday


----------



## lina (Jun 28, 2002)

Oh, poor thing!!! Is it just your nose or is your head hurtin? Congested? Well glad you are hangover free! atleast that'll help some!

Doesn't hurt to take a rest day you know.... butt don't go drinking away....!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

Actually, it`s only my throat and a little congestion.

BTW....I saw you rented Fight CLub.....hope you enjoy it, I`m sure your husband will....but don`t let your kids watch it


----------



## lina (Jun 28, 2002)

Well then go to the gym you wuss!!!! J/K 

Thanks kuso, will watch it when they are sleeping! We'll see what you guys are raving about! It's probably a guys movie not a chick flick!


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

I think a guy`s movie it is  But hopefully you`ll enjoy it.......if not, it`s dvlmn`s fault


----------



## lina (Jun 28, 2002)

Yeah, let's blame him since he's not here to defend himself!  But what da heck at least I can drool over Brad Pitts body, right!  So I didn't waste my $3.99 at all! hehe!!

What you doing this weekend? We'll probably go to my sister in laws since she just moved to her new house and maybe a beach day on Sunday... Nice sunny weekend here! woohoo! !!


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

I`m not sure to be honest. My wife and daughter are going out with my wifes friend and kids this arvo.....leaves me free  probably go down the street to get my DSL appliction started.

Tomorrow there is nothing planed that I know of............well, there probably is, but no doubt forgotten 

Beach sounds good. But the don`t "open" over here for another month or so.......and they are SO dirty you wouldn`t want to swim anyway.


----------



## lina (Jun 28, 2002)

arvo - does that mean 'evening'? you aussie? 

We just got our DSL recently too! I love it!!

I'm suprised the beaches are dirty there, everything else is so clean! Whatsup with that? Pollution washing ashore?


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

Sorry, arvo means Afternoon 

Looking forward to dsl and a new pc 

Very little is clean over here......I know it has that image but it`s really is a filthy country ( I don`t mean that in any bashing way.....just as a fact ).

There is a company in my town that dumped something like 10000 gallons of poison into the local river about 4 weeks ago...the river was PURPLE ...the company was fined about $500..........

The beach has twice the problems....the water is filthy ( probably all those chemical companies ) and the beach itself it covered in bottles, bottle tops, cigarette butts, food scraps etc etc.

One thing most of the "Gaijin" over here laugh about is that the Japanes people are clean to the point of having a bacteria phobia, but the country itself is so dirty and nobody cares


----------



## lina (Jun 28, 2002)

Holy Friggin Schmoly!!! That IS so hard to believe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where is the common sense to all that?   That makes me angry !!! I see what the big corporations get away with!!  

I see a little bit of that on our little Caribbean island where there's a big oil refinery too and they pollute the air and the water too... I'm hoping that doesn't happen the same.  Butt tourism is so big on the island that they probably have the Tourism Board after them.


----------



## kuso (Jun 28, 2002)

Make me pretty angry too. The Gov here will protect the economy at all costs....never the consumer.

We have had the Mad cow thing here since Sept last year and they have yet to recall any meat products. The only thing they did was buy back any unpackaged meat, which they have now found out that what the bought back was the cheaper IMPORTED meat, and they contaminated Japanese beef was sold  Conpanies punishment.....the manager was fired....thats all!!!


----------



## Eggs (Jun 29, 2002)

You still ticked off about the Kuso?    Yeah, I guess I wouldnt be laughing either if someone was selling meat that could kill my family.

Hmm, fight flub is a good movie.  I wouldnt call it exactly a guy flick, hopefully the women would appreciate it as well and perhaps apply it to real life.  Alot of people dont notice that many men out there are lost and looking for something... not happy with working 60 hour weeks at a desk, driving a couple hours to work and back each day, living the shallow - meaningless life which seems to be all the rage these days, etc.  I'm not saying that women dont feel this as well, in todays society I bet they do more and more.  But I'm still waiting for a Girls Fight Club to come out   Sorry about that   Getting a little carried away.  Seriously though, movie has some good undertones beneath the violence and general mayhem.  Hope you enjoy it.

Well, I was thinking of visiting Japan in a year or two Kuso, but with all that crazy stuff over there I think I'll skip.  Japan gets a big   for that one.

 Lina - Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## lina (Jun 30, 2002)

kuso, no wonder meat is so expensive in Japan right? I guess everything is expensive there.. I'm with Eggs, dunno if I'm going to visit there soon unless I have lots of cash lying around and could afford it! Must be very expensive habit to be into bodybuilding with all the supplements and food one has to buy? Anyways, I guess wherever we are there is no 'perfect' place we just have to make the best of it all, right hon? 

Eggs,  About fight club, yes I know there are lots of men out there lost and looking for something, but does it have to involve violence? There are lots of other ways to connect with each other.  Maybe no matter how sophisticated we humans have become we still go back to being cavemen and grunt, grobe and fight...and that's why the caveman's diet is so popular?  Hehe, still working on my coffee this morning so my brain is not fully functioning yet..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 30, 2002)

Morning Lina!
Seems you are one of the only other people on here this morning.
Seeings as I have never 'spoken' with you before...where are you? Carribean?
Need a cabana boy or something?
Like to get more use out of my scuba gear than teh once a year trip to Mexico...

Looks from here that you are very dedicated to your workouts! Congrats!
(didn't read all pages..)
37, 2 kids? wow.

you, w8, CLP, Ivana humpalot...very inspirational women for all!


----------



## lina (Jun 30, 2002)

Hey Burner!!! 

Thanks for stopping by!!! Love visitors!

I'm in the U.S but off to the Carribean...in 6 days!  Yep, need a cabana boy!!  Good idea! Last time I went to the beach I slathered the suntan lotion on my kids but forgot myself... that'll be your job ...and shlepping my kids' stuff to the beach... hehe ! Mexico? Never been but someday...

Thanks for the compliment! Now I've got to get my butt to da gym!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 30, 2002)

wahooo! cabana nanny!
Hey, as long as I get my ride to the beach!

I am without children...(much to my mother's discontent..she wants grandchildren)
I usually get to play with friends kids.

You live on teh west coast or east coast now?
I just found out that my company might be taking over a contract for an Air Force base in California. (I was stationed there when I was active duty) if the contract comes in...I want that position! I miss the ocean!

I am waiting for tomorrow to go back to the gym. I restrained tendons/ligaments in my right wrist form a snowoarding accident last weekend, and am letting it heal.

When are you going?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 30, 2002)

well, I guess I can READ.....6 days. that must be great! I've got 5 months.
I found out that we leave on my birthday. I told my friend and wife that since this is true, they should PAY for my trip, right?

Why are you laughing too???


----------



## lina (Jun 30, 2002)

You are too funny Burner! Cabana nanny, lol! Will have to try to fit you in my suitcase together with my protein powder and what not!  Your mom is a typical mom just looking out for her son! Betcha she's trying to do some match making too, eh?

I'm in MA right now . California sounds nice yet hectic. Which part? Will keep my fingers crossed for you that that comes through! Lots of great girlie prospects over there  so tell your mom not to worry!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 30, 2002)

Hey!
How was your workout? Nice and grueling? Good.

Actually, my friend's wife is trying to hook me up with a girl she goes to kick boxing with. Might be interesting. I'd get to be her own personal punching bag. I could just see it: 
her: Honey, check out what I just learned in class tonight?
me: oof, I am still trying to recover from the bruising you gave me from that lesson...
he: HIYAHHH!
me: oh, gawd. my spleen....


It's about 45 minutes North of Santa Barbara. Nice area. Not too fast. 2 1/2 hours from LA and about 3 - 4 from the Bay area.

Ma? So...ya have one of those accents?


----------



## kuso (Jun 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> You still ticked off about the Kuso?    Yeah, I guess I wouldnt be laughing either if someone was selling meat that could kill my family.
> 
> Well, I was thinking of visiting Japan in a year or two Kuso, but with all that crazy stuff over there I think I'll skip.  Japan gets a big   for that one.



LOL yeah.....every time I start to forget about it, they find another infected cow. About 6 weeks ago the gov issued another press release saying that all was fine...a couple of days later they found another cow, the gov said it was the last one, and then the official Vet ( supposedly checking ALL meat for infection ) commited suicide   I don`t know if I`m a little too cynical or not, but I don`t like what I`m reading between the lines.



> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> kuso, no wonder meat is so expensive in Japan right? I guess everything is expensive there.. I'm with Eggs, dunno if I'm going to visit there soon unless I have lots of cash lying around and could afford it! Must be very expensive habit to be into bodybuilding with all the supplements and food one has to buy? Anyways, I guess wherever we are there is no 'perfect' place we just have to make the best of it all, right hon?



You are dead right with there being nowhere thats perfect......though I rant about some of the things that go on here, I would do the same about the Oz gov too, and if I didn`t like living here so much I wouldn`t be here 

It`s really not that expensive though, not if you stay away from the Ginza and other such places..............I think my average living costs here are cheaper than in Sydney.

Anyway.....glad to hear you had a great weekend..........and looking forward to watching dvlmn`s ass whupping


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Anyway.....glad to hear you had a great weekend..........and looking forward to watching dvlmn`s ass whupping



Hold it, who's kickin my butt?  Or did I miss something.


----------



## kuso (Jul 1, 2002)

Um....yeah.....lina didn`t like the movie, and we are all blaming it on you for recommending it to her


----------



## Jenny (Jul 1, 2002)

Hey lina! How's things?? When are you leaving for warmer areas??


----------



## lina (Jul 1, 2002)

* Monday July 1, 2002*
Basically had an awesome weekend with splurge meals and desserts.  I am gonna not post my meals from now on since they are gonna be the same from now till I leave.... I am ready for the bikini season but if I weren't leaving I would have been happier if I could continue this diet for another 4 weeks.  I am ready to eat normal again and semi-clean...and take a break of those crazy supplements.  Willl just keep eating clean whenever I can but won't sweat it if I have a free meal here and there... I gotta enjoy my vacation ya know! SLEEP!!! When I come back I will decide what I need to do, hopefully I won't have gained back all the fat...

Haven't decided whether I'm gonna post pics here or not on this site, maybe ........   Will see if I have enuf time to take pics and take my stats...gotta pack and clean the house before I leave.....sooooo much to do!   We're having 4th July cookout at my house too so need to get ready for that...

*Weight:*  114 lbs 
*Sleep:*      12pm-6am, so about 6 hours. 
*Water:*     1.25 gallon....
*Workout:* 

Light/High rep week
Day 1: Chest / Triceps / 30 min Stairmaster

1. DB Bench Press............ 1x12x15lbs db, 2x12x20lb db
2. Incline DB Press ............1x12x12lbs , 1x12x15lbs dbs, 1x12x20 lbs dbs
3. DB Flyes .......................3x12x15lbs 
4. Skull Crushers with ez bar....3x12x (10lbs + bar) 
5/6. Super Set - Triceps Pushdown and Dips ....2 sets x (pushdown 10x70lbs) - (10x0lbs dips) 
7. 30min Stairmaster 

*Nutrition:*
Same as before.......lo carb day....


----------



## lina (Jul 1, 2002)

Hi Nike girl!!!

Where have you been?  Had a good vacation? I'm leaving soon, yikes, in 5 days!!!!  Happy Smooch Smooch Kiss Kiss 2 yr anniversary with your beau!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 1, 2002)

5 days!!! Oh, you're so lucky! We'll miss you here though!

Greece was absolutely awesome!! Went to a super cute small little island.. Had a really good time.. details and pics will be in my journal.. 
And thank you for the well-wishes on our anniversary!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 1, 2002)

Lina you gotta post some pics otherwise we won't be inspired. I am posting mine 07-13, for better or worse........

Hopefully they're better.

I hope you're having a great day.


----------



## lina (Jul 1, 2002)

tgk, for better or worse.....sounds familiar, where have I heard that before?.... 

7/13 huh? I won't be here!!! I'll need to find a place to log on then!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2002)

Hi Lina - OMG the weather was beautiful in NH all weekend.  Well other than Friday with the thunderstorm.  Saturday we went out for dinner at Newicks - yummy!  It was my Gram's birthday.   I sure do miss fresh haddock!  
Basically lounged by the pool at my grandparents all weekenend.  But I did go workout with my sister on Sat.  I want to go back .  2 more months!


----------



## lina (Jul 1, 2002)

Glad you had a great weekend connecting with your family!  Yes, it was absolutely gorgeous this weekend!!! Newicks? Never heard of them...will have to look out for them now. Happy B-day Grammy!  Nice that your grandparents have a pool.. 
Sure need it today... 90s and humid here today!!!
Cool that you and your sis can work out together!  I don't have a sister  wish I did!


----------



## kuso (Jul 2, 2002)

I have a sis....wish I didn`t  J/K 

Morning


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

Evening kuso!!!

Who is older? You must be the younger one right?
 I have 2 brothers, one older and one younger...

Did you work out today?


----------



## kuso (Jul 2, 2002)

You`re right, I`m the younger.  Actually though, we do get along very well.......just not when we live together 

Today was only cardio.....tomorrow too, then Thursday`ll be chest/shoulders/tri.


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

I could tell you were the younger one  you lil' brat! J/k  You remind me like my wild lil bro! He's wild and crazy when he was younger but now settled down with his family but once in a while his wild streak comes back and he lets loose... 

What do you do for cardio? How long have you been lifting?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 2, 2002)

Good morning, Lina


----------



## kuso (Jul 2, 2002)

You`ve got mail 

Cardio is generally one of the stationary bikes.....either the standard or the one where your legs are infront of you. When I`m feeling particularly stupid I`ll get on the eliptical for a bit, but that thing kicks my ass


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey butterfly!!!

Haven't seen you in ages!!! How are ya?


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

kuso, the elliptical definitely does kick a$$!!!!  

Thanx for the pm, dahling!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey, I was just checking up on you- I sent you some of that stuff....I will send you guys more more but I keep it at home.


----------



## kuso (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> Thanx for the pm, dahling!



:bounce: :bounce: You are most welcum hon


----------



## kuso (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> I sent you some of that stuff....I will send you guys more more but I keep it at home.




Whats this dealing in Contraband??? and not sharing


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

kuso, you are funny! LMAO!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

morning lina


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey dvlmn!!

Very cool! You posted in mine and I posted in yours!!! ESP!! hehe 

Good Arvo here


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

True very true, I keep forgetting your 3 hrs ahead of me. 

Are you ready for your vacation yet?

Sorry to hear you didn't like the movie. But honestly that's how it is with that movie. Either you like it or you don't. I have never talk to somebody that wasn't completely one way or the other on it.

I think there's a story behind it all. I guess that's why I really like it. Yeah it's violent but that isn't the reason I like it.


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

Getting ready for vacation... first the house is cleaned now I need to pack... buy some stuff.... the usual ....

No probs about the movie!  Will have to get you to watch one of my movies next time!

So when are you gonna be back? Otherwise, see you in August if you don't get back after the 6th!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

I'll probably check on here and there over the time I'm in San Diego. But not planning on getting back until the tuesday after the 4th now.

So have an awesome trip if I dont' see you again before you leave.  I'll be here most of the day though. ehehheh


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

Maybe I'll catch on later tonight then!!!

Toodles!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey butterfly!!!
> 
> Haven't seen you in ages!!! How are ya?


Doing better every day!!!


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

Glad to hear...spotting stopped right?    Make sure you eat your veggies!!! Hot and humid here, bet over there too,huh?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 2, 2002)

Veggies    uh sure, I'll eat some.

Haven't spotted since Friday!  I'm just so tired!!!! and yes it is horribly hot and humid today!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

ITS VERY HOT HERE!!!!


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

Yeah, veggies... OK, how bout things like carrot sticks and some dip, or salads? You like salads don't you?

Good news!!! Oh, yes tired, huh?  Get plenty of rest and get fade one of those bells so you can put your feet up and ring him if you need anything, LOL! .... Any morning sickness?   Stay cool


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey Princess!!

How hot, 100s or 90s?  It so hot here we went out to run some errands but back inside...luckily our basement is finished so we'll hide down here


----------



## butterfly (Jul 2, 2002)

The high today is only 86 but the humidity is 63%

It's rained so much here lately they've lifted the ban on fireworks!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 2, 2002)

Actually, I DO have a bell... thanks for the reminder!

And I do NOT like salad... that's rabbit food!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

lol.. thats a good idea about the bell!! Your gonna have fun Butterfly!!


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

It's around 90s here... 

Rabbit food eh? You're too funny!!! Nooooo not rabbit food, has lots of fiber, nice and crisp and crunchy, low in cals, low in carbs....  good for ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 2, 2002)

I forgot... where are you??


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

I'm in MA butterfly


----------



## butterfly (Jul 2, 2002)

That's one of those little bitty states, uh?


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

Yeah, one of those LOL!!!   

Are you working Friday?  Do you work for the gov?  It's kinda silly to have Thursday off, and then go to work for one day, and then there's the weekend. I bet a lot of people will be taking the whole week off or atleast from Thursday on...


----------



## craig777 (Jul 3, 2002)

Good morning Lina.  

Still raining here.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2002)

Morning, Lina!
Just got to work...see you are on, had to say howdy.
Have to go step over to the base convenient store ad get a new bottle of water.

My AC in my twon home isn't working or I'm too stooopod to work it. I DO turn it on to ac (in case kuso sees this and asks the obvious question..)

Turn the temp. down..and it gets hotter. I think it was cooler outside. I woke up at 0530hrs this morning w/ two fans running and the temp read 81 degrees....

Yeah, you better post some pics!
I'm about to crucify myself in a new journal with my now evidently pear shaped body....
you can show off your tan, lean self!


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

Hi Craig-y!!!

Rain?????  Wow, TX you're at right? Must be the only place that's raining!!! We are getting into the 110s today! Phew!!! Staying indoors definitely.... online..... hehe....


----------



## kuso (Jul 3, 2002)

Um......how hot is 110F???


----------



## craig777 (Jul 3, 2002)

As of last night there are places in San Antonio that have gotten 15 inches and it rained all night.


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Morning, Lina!
> Just got to work...see you are on, had to say howdy.
> Have to go step over to the base convenient store ad get a new bottle of water.
> ...



Hi Burner!!!
Howdy bak to ya, partner!! So you in the military? Cool! 
Well does sounds like your AC is broken and that your day will be a hot one too....

Pics? Dunno yet! We'll see... still weighing the pros and cons bout that, hehe! 

Are you starting a journal? Good, will stop by to say 'hi'!

Stay cool!


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

kuso, 110F is translated to.... *getting calculator out* 
110 x 0.468 + 325 : 62.45 = VERY, VERY HOT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


craig-y, That's a lot of rain!!! Any flooding with that amount of water?  The weather is definitely doing strange things, very hot and dry in some areas and lots of rain in others!   How was your leg workout last night?  Did she work you?


----------



## kuso (Jul 3, 2002)

LOL....I think your calaulator is broken


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2002)

"kuso, 110F is translated to.... *getting calculator out* 
110 x 0.468 + 325 : 62.45 = VERY, VERY HOT!!!"

***basically, it's hotter than a snake's ass in a wagon rut"
- robin williams, good morning, vietnam


----------



## craig777 (Jul 3, 2002)

Lina,

Lots and lots of flooding. Most places closed down, but my work said we could take off for the weather and use our vacation time. Isn't that nice of them.  

Didn't get to work legs last night. Hopefully tonight.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

Good Morning Lina!! 3 DAYS!! Are you ready chick??!! I bet your mom is getting soooo excited!!  I will not be on much tomorrow... if at all.. SOOO HAVE A GREAT TIME!!!! 

Craig.. my gosh I hope that rain stops!!!!!! Guess no river for us this weekend huh!! I hope your safe up there!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 3, 2002)

Princess,

Probably wouldn't be good to come over here. It is raining right now.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

ya we decided last night that we were not going saturday when they said it was STILL raining on the news!!!
Have u had to help out any (getting people outta water or anything) with that big truck of yours??
Those 350's come in handy!! (I think every guy in my family has one)


----------



## craig777 (Jul 3, 2002)

No I haven't had to. When I got home last night I just stayed at home. I love my truck.


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Princess, I'm not ready but getting there ..slowly...!!  How you feeling today? Sinuses cleared up?  Yeah, you have a good weekend tooo!!! Where are you planning on going?

Craig, I read in your journal about the gym cancellation.. So are you gonna take the day off today?
Sounds very serious... any evacuations going on? Homes flooded? Probably will see it in the news tonight right... maybe CNN?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

that was a good idea! It rained my entire way home from work yesterday.. and for an hour when I got home! Hope it doesn't rain tomorrow!

I bet you love your truck!! I love driving them (although I have a sports car.. I am gonna have a SUV soon.. Can't wait) I like "looking down" at people!!  ...not up!


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

What kinda SUV are you thinking bout? I like to sit up high too... you get a better view!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

ya you do get better views!! 

I want a Yukon Z71!!!  My dream.. oh and with a sunroof, leather, etc....


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2002)

OMG lina, you're leaving in 3 DAYS!! I will hang around here a lot these last days! You must be sooo excited! Is everything settled yet? packed and ready?


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

OK, I'm not smart bout cars.... who makes the Yukon?

Got a piccie?  Ohhh, sunroof, leather, sounds real good!!

...and ofcourse.... what color?


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Nike_girl!!!

Yeah, leaving in 3    !!! But I just have to get my butt in gear, get packed, and GO!!! Once I get there, I'll be fine....
  I'll have internet withdrawal though,LOL!!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 3, 2002)

I wanna know what a Yukon is too  

Are SUV`s 4X4??


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah kuso SUV is a 4x4... Sports Utility Vehicle....


----------



## kuso (Jul 3, 2002)

4X4`s are the only way to travel 

Unfortunately I had to sell both of mine   Looking forward to getting another though.......I`ll see if I can find a pic of the ones I had as I`m not sure what they are called there ( I know thay are different in Aust to Japan )


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah, could imagine those things will be useful in Aussie land but not in Japan due to space issues, right?


----------



## kuso (Jul 3, 2002)

Thats right, BUT.....the cost is about one third in Japan....so I bought both of them here. Ther first one I wanted to drive forever and took it back to Oz when we moved back......the move ended up being temporary and we had to sell it when we came back 

Then I got the next model of the same car here..........BEAUTIFUL.......but the area I live in has a problem with teenage dickheads scratching up cars for fun....didn`t realise it at the time.....was too expensive to keep repairing so I just got rid of it 

Anyway, want to move to the next town when the chance comes, then hopefully get another 4X4.


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

What kinda SUV was it?


----------



## kuso (Jul 3, 2002)

This is about the only pic I can find







Lexus LX470...............over here it`s called a Toyota Cygnus


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

Wow!!! Nice car!!!! Love it!!!

My brother just got the Acura one...in black! It is sooo nice!!! I like it!!! It seats 7 and is very roomy. Hopefully my next car????!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2002)

damn, kuso-
like the pricey toys, don't ya?
That 470....WAY $$

Yukon is built by GMC. It is the dame thing as the Chevy Tahoe. The top of the line Yukon is the Denalli. Very sha-wing!
I hate calling real 4X4's SUV's, 
A Toyota RAV4, or Honda Odessy is an SUV. Little, cute..dare I say..zippy?


----------



## kuso (Jul 3, 2002)

Sorry....whats an Acura?? 

I wanted black too, but it was a shytty black for this car, so I ended up going with white  there was only 4 colours to choose from, and the others were baby shit green, and old man gold


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Burner!
Yea, I like the Denalli's~ They are bada$$!!! But My GMC Yukon can not be more than $40,000 (PER HUSBAND)... sooo gotta wait on that one.. those are like $50,000 and up!


----------



## kuso (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> damn, kuso-
> like the pricey toys, don't ya?
> That 470....WAY $$



burner...we were feeling sad about having to sell our other 4X4 ( the same car but previous model ) and made quite a bit on the deal of buying in Japan and selling in Oz ( about doubled our money on it  ) and got real lucky when we walked into the dealer.........my wifes Uncle is a director at Toyota, and he just happened to be visiting the dealer the same day we went to have a look.....we got to talking and he gave us a huge discount on it


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

Acura is made by Honda, but lil' more upscale than the regular Honda's... kinda like Toyota has it's Lexus...











Princess, that must be some nice SUV!!!! Very expensive!!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 3, 2002)

Thats a nice looking car.....funny, Honda doesn`t sell it here!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2002)

Hey Kuso-
I want a new Toyota too!
A new Seqouia would do just fine. Hook a brotha up!

Watch it witht aht old man gold bit, pal. My Maxima is gold, more like champagne and looks pretty nice.


----------



## lina (Jul 3, 2002)

* Wednesday July 3, 2002*

Three more days
It's been a couple days since I've posted my official daily record.  So time...LOL, already in vacation mode I guess.  Have been hitting the gym still every day but eating soso... but back on track today.  I think I better continue posting my eating otherwise I won't stay on track. I'm sooo weak!  

Packed today, half-packed... Still need to get some stuff for my mom. She asked me to buy some bing cherries so will buy that plus some other stuff on Friday. What else, cleaned house for the cookout tomorrow.  Will wake up early tomorrow to do a cardio run hopefully and then hit the grocery store.  

Had a fun dance session with the whole family tonight, so let's say that was extra cardio. The kids are so cute to watch when we dance... 

*Weight:*  114lbs. 
*Sleep:*      12pm-6am, so about 6 hours. 
*Water:*     1.25 gallon....
*Workout:* 

Light/High rep week
Back /35min cardio
1. Chins-ups/Pull-ups...................3 x 10 reps - 60lbs assist
2. Smith Bent over row................3sets pyramids of  12 x (20+bar), 10x30lbs, 8x40lbs, 6x50lbs
3. Reverse Grip Front Pulldowns....3x12x70 
4. Straight Arm Pullovers Lying....3x12x25lb 
5. Knee-ins .................................3x15xnoweight 
6. 35 min cardio - elliptical

*Nutrition:*
Meal #1 
before brekkie: coffee, 20 BCAA, thyroid pills 
Protein Drink: 2 scoops Muscle Provider by Beverly, 12 oz water
1 tbs Peanut butter
supps: glutamine, Ms Power Pak

Meal #2 
4 oz. turkey breast 
3 whites 
1 tsp Udo's 

Meal #3
1 tsp safflower oil, 1 tbs. vinegar 
6 oz. white fish (Pollack), lemon pepper seasoning, lemon 
2 cups salad, tomato 

Meal #4 
3 oz tuna 
1/2 celery
1 tbs. Mayo

Meal #5
6 oz. chicken grilled 
1 cup broccoli 
1 tbs Peanut butter

cals:        1344 cals 
fat:          71g (49%) 
carbs:       21g (5%) .... (fiber: 6g) 
protein:   153g (47%)


----------



## Rissole (Jul 4, 2002)

Hi Lina.


----------



## kuso (Jul 4, 2002)

Hiya lina 

just saw you on and thought I`d say hi 

How`s things?


----------



## lina (Jul 4, 2002)

Just lurking....sweetie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... I am getting ready to cook up a storm and takin' a break....

Will log on again.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 4, 2002)

hey kids!
So...I'm not the ON:Y one on here! wahoo!
happy 4th!


----------



## kuso (Jul 4, 2002)

Now thats a nice smiley  

Catch ya later


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 4, 2002)

whatcha makin?

Moms make the best stuff...can Kuso and I come over?


----------



## kuso (Jul 4, 2002)

Happy 4th to ya both


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 4, 2002)

c'mon! fess up! whatcha cookin?


----------



## lina (Jul 4, 2002)

Kuso and Burner you can come over but all the food is gone ...Wish you all could come though!!! Really!!! OK, so now I'm pooped!!!!

Dinner was....
.... lemon chicken with Montreal seasoning (Barbeque'd ofcourse)
.... mussels in lots of ginger, onion, and garlic in Spicey Tomato sauce
.... Basmati rice with butter and crusty bread on the side
.... Persian Tomato, Lettuce, Cucumber salad in Lemon Dressing
.... Yoghurt Cucumber with Pecans, Raisins and Mint side dish
.... Roasted Eggplant and Onion in Sour cream and mint sauce

Dessert:
.... Fruit salad
.... chocolate chip cookies
.... Baklava
.... Chocolate almond cookies wrapped in filo crust

  tons of calories, tons of butter, tons of oil, etc.!!!

YUM!!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 4, 2002)

Holy shyt....all that food and you didn`t save any for us  

You`ll have to send the invitations a little earlier next time.........like, before the cookout 

How`s things anyway??


----------



## lina (Jul 4, 2002)

Hey kuso babee!!!
I know I was such a greedy gluten, I ate everything!!! *burp* hehe .... Yeah, I'll sent the invites earlier next time!!! I'm fine, just tired being on my feet all day!!! How are you?


----------



## kuso (Jul 4, 2002)

Not too bad thanks 

About to be poor though.....I gotta go and pay my city tax in a minute  

2 days to go??????? You finished packing? How long are you leaving for again??


----------



## lina (Jul 4, 2002)

City tax? Is that like state tax? Is it hefty?

Yeah, half packed but tomorrow will finish packing!!! Moi? I'm gonna ge MIA for 3 1/2 weeks!   

You gonna miss me?


----------



## kuso (Jul 4, 2002)

31/2 weeks....holy shyt...thats a holiday 

City tax maybe like state tax....I`m not too sure what it is to be honest......it about $500 every 6 months I think 

Of course I`ll miss you  ...............  though I`m sure burner and I can have fun in your journal while you are gone


----------



## lina (Jul 4, 2002)

What is the tax rate based on ... your salary, your dwelling, ... or is it a flat rate for everyone? Hmm... that's bout $1000 per year ... that stinks .... what other taxes do you have?

Partying in my journal while I'm gone, eh? Yeah make sure you do that but pick up after yourselves, k? I don't like to clean up the popcorn, the booz and the naked girls when I come bak!!


----------



## lina (Jul 5, 2002)

* Results*

Date .......4/29/2002....6/3/2002...7/3/2002
chest.......31.5.........31"...........31
waist........24...........24"...........23.5
thigh........34.5.........33.75"......33.5
r.thigh......20............19.5"........19.25
calves......13.............13.5".......13
neck.........12.25.......12.25".....12.25
bicep........10.25.......10.25"......10.25

suprailiac..10...........8mm.........4
tricep........16...........12mm.......6
thigh.........18...........18mm.......14

weight......115.5.......113lbs......111.5

BF tape ....18.2.........17.12......15.94 %
BF caliper..19.1.........17.01......11.8 %

LBM 1.......94.4.........93.65........93.7 lbs
Fat...........21.1.........19.34........17.7 lbs

LBM 2.......93.31.......93.78.......98.25 lbs
Fat............22.1........19.22.......13.25 lbs

Bodyfat
OK, here are the results, nothing spectacular... so I'm between 16 to 11% Body fat.

* Bodyfat per Tape Measure 16%
* Bodyfat per Calipers           12% (highly doubt dis one! Butt I'll take it!!!)

Per Tape measure seems like I lost LBM, which I doubt because I see more muscles.

Per Calipers seems like I gained LBM...

So what gives?  Time to get dunked at the University Pool I'd say!  Well, atleast the BF% went down....

Workouts
My workouts have been good, none missed.  My right shoulder is still not better and have been hurting this whole time.  I can see that it didn't grow as much as in the left and I may be using the back or tricep to compensate for the pain/lack of strength.  So this 4 weeks I'll workout but also give it a needed rest.

Nutrition and Supplements
My diet during this 8 weeks were OK.  During the week I'd be right on, but once in a while I'll have a free snack, or free meal.  But once or twice it turned into a free weekend .  Different than what I'm used to with BFL where you can have a full blown 24 hour gorge-fest from 8 am one day to 8 am the next !!!.... I hated not having a free day, or free snack... Little strict since I'm not really competing or anything.

What did I learn?
That I could do this if I were competing I just needed to have that goal to drive me.  The Beverly company is excellent and I'd do it again if I were competing with all those expensive crazy horse gag pills... I also learned by doing this journal when I would be most vulnerable and that was when I didn't have enuf sleep on those low carb days I'd be likely to cheat... I would up my fats next time too, since my calories for the last phase was so low.

What's next?
Well, I would have liked to continue this program for another 4 weeks but I'm off to vaca... Maybe when I come back I'll do another 4 weeks of this stint.....

Pics
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=119472#post119472

edit: Hey I just realized this post was my 1000th!!! Yay!!! Wow that was fast....


----------



## kuso (Jul 5, 2002)

Hi and congrats 

Hope I didn`t miss you before you left. Have a great time


----------



## Jenny (Jul 5, 2002)

lina, hope you'll have a GREAT vacation with lots of sun and swimming
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!! 

Hope you'll be able to update us during your stay! We'll be missing ya!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 5, 2002)

Lina,

You are going to support the US aren't you. Did you read my important announcement.


----------



## lina (Jul 5, 2002)

kuso, you're not going to get rid-o me sooooo easily!! I'm here, I'm here!!! I'll definitely let you know when I'm leaving!!!!

NG, Thanks sweetie!!! I hope to be able to find an internet cafe or something... but I'm also thinking bout lugging my laptop with me now.... I'll see but definitely will try to get on once!!!


----------



## lina (Jul 5, 2002)

hi craig-y, 

No I didn't read it but I will go there right now!


----------



## kuso (Jul 5, 2002)

You damn well better pack that laptop


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 5, 2002)

Lina sweetie ... have a great vacation!


----------



## lina (Jul 5, 2002)

Thanks NT, sweetie!!! My vacation will be *yawn*  compared to yours!!! More R & R and not so much S-exitement like yours.... LOL!!

Kuso, I will see how much I can pack and worry about...knowing me I'll be packing and puttering around into the night!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 5, 2002)

Lina,

Have a wonderful vacation, and be safe.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 5, 2002)

Lina ... I need a vacation after this last vacation! 

Next year we'll take a couple of days at another resort just down the road to recharge those batteries. 

You enjoy your trip and would love a full vacation review upon your return. 

have fun and be safe!


----------



## lina (Jul 5, 2002)

OK, here are piccies...

*gulp*, no laughing, barfing or any kind of humilating noises please... be gentle...


----------



## lina (Jul 5, 2002)

My back:


----------



## lina (Jul 5, 2002)

OK, what else... let's see I like my tricep, but not the piccie, turned out very dark, I can't seem to find a good spot in the house for pictures....


----------



## lina (Jul 5, 2002)

Maybe one more for fun....


----------



## lina (Jul 5, 2002)

OK, who is downloading these pictures.... come out and say 'hi' to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## craig777 (Jul 5, 2002)

Laughing or Barfing, you have to be kidding. How about a Yummy.   or an Oh baby yea  
Wow you look nice there Lina.  

OK, have to clean up the drool now.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jul 5, 2002)

Very cute, tiny, and lean baby! Awesome!


----------



## kuso (Jul 5, 2002)

WOW  

You look great, and have some excellent detail in that back pic.....shoulders look great.......and so does the rest


----------



## lina (Jul 5, 2002)

Thanks Craig, you're funny and sure know how to make one feel good!

Miss L, thanks for the compliments...getting there...!!! 
Take care and hope all is well...

Kuso, thanks mate!! I think shoulders are my weakest link and will have to work hard at that... Thanks sweetie!


----------



## kuso (Jul 5, 2002)

Great, I didn`t think you`d be back online 

Aren`t you leaving in a couple of hours??


----------



## lina (Jul 5, 2002)

No tomorrow morning... so I'll be online all night..on and off since I'm gonna be packing into da night! 

Ya gonna keep me company?


----------



## Dero (Jul 5, 2002)

Eh you know us ...We'll keep you company...
Lina,da pics,they look great,I mean you look GOOOOOOOOOD!!!
Live Chat again tonight?


----------



## kuso (Jul 5, 2002)

lina......I`ll do my best by I`m already getting attacked with shopping requests


----------



## lina (Jul 5, 2002)

Thanks Dero!!! You are sweet!!! Da froggie comes in different sizes, eh? Will have to talk!
Chat ....probably will be able to get on later, sounds good!!!

Kuso, if I don't talk to you... will miss you!!! See you in August...hehe...   .... Don't drink too much and I'll try to log on at least once...!!! What kinda shopping... oh yeah...groceries? Good hubby you are!!!

I'm still packing and gotta give some tender luvin' care to my hubby before he goes nighty night!  

Back in a jif!


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jul 5, 2002)

Lina, have a great time!!! Hope you managed to get those Bing cherries - yum.  We'll miss you!!!


----------



## lina (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey gg,

Thanks!!! I went to Costco today and got 4 packs of 4 lbs bing cherries... they were $8 something per box...so @2.99 per pound 

But it's packed in my suit case...

Hey we're in chat, wanna come join us?
p.s check out my pics previous page


----------



## kuso (Jul 5, 2002)

Have a good time


----------



## lina (Jul 5, 2002)

Thanks kuso!!!!! 

I'll try to catch up with you sometime...







Have a good weekend!!  Have fun doing shopping!!! Don't let the typhoon blow you!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 5, 2002)

I won`t let the typhoon blow me.......but I won`t say the same for J`bo  LOL

Take care....see ya


----------



## lina (Jul 5, 2002)

Get those jambuster ready for her! LMAO!!! and the powdered sugar...!!!

hehe


----------



## kuso (Jul 5, 2002)

ROTFLMAO 

You must admit......sounds fun


----------



## lina (Jul 5, 2002)

fun and sticky!!!

OK, kuso! See ya!!


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jul 6, 2002)

Aww, sorry I missed you guys!! I had to deal with the Vampire, aka my 7-week old foster kitten who likes to play "Hey, bare skin! Let's pounce!" Lina, your pics are great - you look awesome!!! Nice muscles, baby! Hope you're off and having a good time already......


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2002)

Have a great time girl.
Jam busters for everyone.
lol.


----------



## lina (Jul 7, 2002)

Oh great J'Bo, I go away for a few days and you've already changed your siggie and taken claims to kuso!!! 

GG, The cherries have been slowly dwindeling down ever since we've gotten here!  They are delicious and everyone here enjoys them soooooo!!! Thanks for the compliments!!! 

kuso, hey I finally got internet connection... I borrowed a line from some friends here... but you're not on... catch ya later maybe!



bye for now!


----------



## Dero (Jul 7, 2002)

He,he...Sticky???
Hmmmm...I won't ask...I can just imagine!!!


----------



## lina (Jul 7, 2002)

Yeah, Dero, you missed out....it was very VERY HOT in there.... so bet the floors must've very sticky in that chat room the next day!!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 7, 2002)

lina hon, how are ya????? Enjoying the holiday????? Perving at the beach???


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jul 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> lina hon, how are ya????? Perving at the beach???



Giggle...I like how some people get right to the heart of the matter! 

Lina, hope you're having a great time, catching up on some relaxation!! Yum, and enjoying those cherries! Worth the cost, huh? We're missing you already...


----------



## kuso (Jul 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by GardeningGrrl *_
> 
> 
> Giggle...I like how some people get right to the heart of the matter!



GG....if you were in the chat with us the other day you know we got at more than just the heart


----------



## Dero (Jul 7, 2002)

Yeah GG!!When will we have the pleasure of your presence in there...I think we need to get some flowers,to decorate da joint.
Errrr and some gardening tips,that you and Erilaya give so nicely...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2002)

Hey Lina!
Guess ya done and gone, eh?
(that's my impesonation of a back woods canadian hillbilly..)


Your pics look AWESOME!
Hope you are having a great time on vacation!
You do realize we will be requiring full photo disclosure of your activities in the sun!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 8, 2002)

leaner- just catching up. where are you? are you still away or are you home? miss your cheery words.....

BTW- nice pix- how you say?.......... Baby Got Back!!! No?


----------



## lina (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi everyone!!!

I guess I have to learn how to type even more quickly now and do some speed reading since I'm borrowing someone's line and things are soooooo expensive here, but you guys are worth it!!!

kuso, perving at the beach!!!! Yow lots of eye candy butt I'm here alone with the kids... what's a girl to do? I need a summer fling or something... any volunteers? hehe, so 3.5 weeks can't wait...!!! 
hubby would have to wait till then for some jambusters! LOL!!

GG, yeah we are enjoying cherries everynight! No perving here bout the cherries though, since I'm with my mom and kids!!!  Hows the weather, still hot? It's 80s here nice and hot!!! No rain....but lots of mozzies, mosquitos... *slap*

Hi Dero!!!  Any riding today?  Or just causing trouble here on IM? 

Burner, ofcourse I'll try to post some pics...for now I'm taking lots of pics of my kids... what happened to the cabana boy deal? I need someone to take my pics and put that suntan lotion on my back that we talked bout!!! 

Hi Tom!!! Thanks for missing me!!!! Yeah, miss you too.... I am still in Aruba... wanna come and take a dip and show me some surf moves? Thanks for the compliments... I still need to get my courage up to post those other pics.. butts, thighs, and legs..hehe 

Smooches, all!!! *kiss* *kiss* :


----------



## Jodi (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi Lina

I hope your having fun.  Like you said mmmmmmmm YUMMY YUMMY EYE CANDY!  Enjoy your trip and you'll be back to your hubby before you know.  Take care!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2002)

"Burner, ofcourse I'll try to post some pics...for now I'm taking lots of pics of my kids... what happened to the cabana boy deal? I need someone to take my pics and put that suntan lotion on my back that we talked bout!!! "

****couldn't stuff myself into a suitcase that would fit...
Guess I'm just going to have to wait until I go to Mexico this December to offer my services to some other woman/women...


----------



## craig777 (Jul 8, 2002)

Hey Lina,

Would love to rub some suntan oil on you back, but some of us have to work.  

Hope you are having fun.  

oh and candy is not good for you.


----------



## lina (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi mochy, you're right time will go buy and I'll be back before I know it. How are you doing? 

Burner, Mexico sounds like lots of fun.  Hay mucho chicas bonitas alli   Do you dive or snorkel? There is a great place here for snorkeling.... the best place I've been for snorkeling was in the Bahamas


----------



## lina (Jul 8, 2002)

Hey craig-y!!!!

LMAO!! Thanks for helping me keep my diet!!!! CANDY is not good for you! HA!!!!  

I guessed I should have gotten my share of rubbing (ofcourse we're talking bout suntan lotion) before I left...

How are things? Did it stop raining finally?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 8, 2002)

Yep, finally stopped raining but it is very hot and humid right now. There are hundreds of people without homes now. They got washed away.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2002)

That will be a scuba diver, ma'am.
I dive, and I go DEEP!

i bought a computer / dive watch for my first trip last December. My deepest dive to date is 111 feet. 
What can I say, I like to go down.
I just never get the chance often enough...or dive...


Yes, it is a shame I cannot eb there to perform my cabana-nanny duties, but I am sure you were not hard pressed to find any one to help with the sun tan lotion?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2002)

Just caught a glimpse of the flooding on CNN.
Says at least it is starting to recede? 
We (Colo and Az) at least could have used a good bit of your rain...


----------



## lina (Jul 8, 2002)

Oh,my Craig sorry to hear that...must be awful!!!!!!!! Hope everything is alright with you and your family... no flooding or leaky basements?  Poor families, so awful! 

Burner, you sure do go deep! You sound like a serious diver and your watch does sound very cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What was the most interesting you saw diving?  When I went to the Bahamas on my honeymoon we were snorkeling in the middle of nowhere and I saw a huge huge Manaray (?sp) at the bottom of the ocean.  It was humungous!!! It was just laying there on the crystal clear bottom and the most gorgeous site I've ever seen!!! I was scared yet excited at the same time! The snorkeling was fab there! But never have tried scuba... too chicken for that!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey Lina!
I talk a good line, don't I?

I wish I were a serious diver. I can only go once per year....unless I win the lottery...

Well, here is the link to my pictures from last year.
http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/slusser9...slusser98/vwp?.dir=/ME&.dnm=Mike2.jpg&.src=ph
let's see, I saw a sleeping nurse shark. (way cool)
big lobtster. Crabs, If you can see it, I saw an Eagle Ray. It is just about like that manta ray you saw. 
We went on a night dive and saw a huge grouper fish. Really large, at least 4 foot long, 2 foot wide....you just flash your light off to your side and it was right there following your light beam to highlight a fish...tehn go after it and eat it.

Scuba isn't scary. I actually highly recommend it. Once you are under water, all you really hear is your breathing off the regulator and the bubble from exhaling. Very peaceful.

Kinda funny, I got the same watch my buddy who got me into has. He paid 500.00 for his new...I got mine off E-Bay for 290.00...he was a bit pissed...

Enjoy your last day there!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2002)

Hi lina


----------



## lina (Jul 9, 2002)

Wow Burner thanks for those beautiful pictures!!! Great pics of your scuba trip and so clear!!! Must've been another expensive scuba gadget that you used to take those awesome pics!!! Hey and you look so as you say, Rico Suave too!!!  Very cute!!! 

I think scuba will be scary for me if all I'm hearing is my breathing... instead of it calming me I think it will put me in a panic attack.. OK, I'm hopeless... but you can do all the diving for me and take those nice pics for me to enjoy so I don't have to get my feet wet!

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## lina (Jul 9, 2002)

Hi Butterfly!!!

Thanks for stopping by? How you feeling?


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi Lina! Hope you're having a great time...I'll be thinking of you today when I got to Costco, have to pick up some cherries, am going to try to make vanilla cherry ice cream! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Probably easier to just buy it at the store, but why do things the easy way? Besides, what if there's a (gasp!) run on the store??! 

Soak up some rays for us, would ya? We miss you around here!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi Lina!! Sounds like your having a lot of fun sweetie!!!!  All those cherries sounds sooo YUMMY! HAVE A GREAT TIME GIRLIE!!!


----------



## lina (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi Gals!!

Hey GG, Just happen to be thinking of you today too!  We just finished our last batch of cherries!!!  Oooh, they were sooooo gooood!!!!! OMG, Cherry Vanilla Icecream?!!!! That sounds scrumptious! What a gread idea!!! Let me know how that turns out!!! GG's version of Cherry Garcia, eh?

Princess!!! How are you doing girlie!! Having a ball me and the kiddies, but missing hubby terribly! 
How are you doing?


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi Lina...just wanted to drop in and say hello.  I noticed in your first post for this journal, you did a 12 week BFL program.  What are your impressions of the program?

Joe


----------



## lina (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi Joe 

I think it's a great program for beginners just starting out with bb and have no clue how to lift or what to eat...
I had great results and love the ease of eating... all you need is your hand, LOL! The hand is used for measurements and to guestimate how much to eat.  I'd suggest to buy the book or borrow it from the library...

Please let me know if you have any specific q's... be glad to help!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

'Morning, Lina!
Actually was my friend's camera.

Thanks for the4 compliments. I'm back 'at it' getting ready for this year's trip. It's been a bad 7 months for me this year....so, am having to kick it into over drive the rest of tis seaon!
....you did take pics of your trip...dind't you?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 12, 2002)

good morning Lina!  

How goes the battle today?


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey Vacationer! How is Aruba treating you today? You mentioned connecting with "your past" in another post while you've been away. That was an ominous reference? Any comment ????


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey Lina.. I am great girlie!! Sorry you ran outta cherries! LoL!
HOPE YOUR having fun in the sun!!! I bet you do miss your hubby! Sorry sweets!!!  But I know your moms just loving you guys being there!! 
Talk to ya soon!


----------



## kuso (Jul 12, 2002)

Princess, don`t worry about her.......I think she found another cherry in the chat room today......dero`s    

How are you today anyway P?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

oh lordy Kuso!!!
I'm great, thanks!! How are you sweetie??


----------



## kuso (Jul 12, 2002)

Excellent thanks....had a great day by the pool 

Friday over there now right??? Any plans for the night??


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

oh lucky you!! Thats cool!
Yep friday.. no plans yet.. there are some options..just don't know what I am gonna do?? LoL!
HAVE A GREAT ONE DOLL!!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 12, 2002)

Will do.......you too


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey Ms. P!
Work less stressful today?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

thanks Kuso..
Burner~~ well IT WAS less stressful..not now though!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey, Kuso dropped off......

It's almost lunch time for you, isn't it? Going out, staying in?
Whatcha eating?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

eggwhites.. how borging huh.. but I got out today.. for 50 MINUTES!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

ha! I had grilled (by yours truely, thank you...yeah, at 11:30 pm last night in my boxers...probably quite a sight from the street...)
Turkey fillet and corn..


----------



## Stacey (Jul 12, 2002)

OH YUMMMMY!!! I Bet that was a damn fine sight to see!! 
Have a good one!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

the turkey fillets? Yep, pretty good to see..better to eat.


----------



## Dero (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Princess, don`t worry about her.......I think she found another cherry in the chat room today......dero`s
> 
> How are you today anyway P?


Watch your steps,by da pool!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

um.....slippery when wet???


----------



## lina (Jul 12, 2002)

Oh, my are we having fun yet? Hey NT, Burner, Princess, kuso, Dero and Tom!!!! I miss not talking to ya'all during the day 
But life is good and glad to be alive, healthy and happy , to have a good family, so happy, happy, happy thoughts... Miss y'all...

Now where did I put my pear juice?


----------



## kuso (Jul 12, 2002)

LMAO...hey babe....chat time??


----------



## lina (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey honey, who's in there? Sounds like you're ready...


----------



## kuso (Jul 12, 2002)

I`m always ready for you  

I just had a look and it`s only dero at the moment.

I`ve got to catch up on some posts first, then I`ll join in


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hey!
Happy Saturday!
Ok, I'd rather be sleeping...but as long as I'm up...and at work....I'd rather be BS'ing amonst friends....in between commercials. (It is time for Saturday morning cartoons!)
Spiderman just finished..and X-Men come on later.....my day is stacked!
(Oh, I might have some work to do too.....)


----------



## lina (Jul 13, 2002)

Oh Burner, you are too funny!! Cartoons, eh? Sounds like you are a kid at heart !! Seems like I'm always missing you online since I can only log on at night... butt hope to catch you in our infamout chat room sometime *wink* 

Kuso, what happened to you last night? A NO SHOW????? We were all waiting for ya, dude!!! OK, forgiven, you have a lot on your mind....  take care sweetie..


----------



## kuso (Jul 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> Kuso, what happened to you last night? A NO SHOW????? We were all waiting for ya, dude!!! OK, forgiven, you have a lot on your mind....  take care sweetie..



Sorry hon   A few things came up and I had to take off.........

I`m there now though


----------



## Dero (Jul 13, 2002)

Where's Lina?


----------



## lina (Jul 13, 2002)

Hey Mr Suave, I'm cumming... need to catch UP before I cum you know


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2002)

Hey Dero!
You can dance a jig!
Now chant along...
"go, dero, go dero, go dero...go, go!

Hey Lina! Yeah...I am a big kid.....probably one of the reasons I am still single? Women do not like it when I comew the the table 'the morning after' in my Superman underroos.....


Well, I go back to teh midnight shift at the end of the month...so I will be on all night long!
..and unfortunate;y, with the firewall and big brother nsecuirty practices here, I cannot do the chat.....


----------



## Dero (Jul 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey Dero!
> You can dance a jig!
> Now chant along...
> ...


Are'nt we ALL just a bunch of BIG KIDS,I know I am,I'm da first one to admit it...
I refusse to grow up...I don't wanna grow up!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2002)

Ha Dero!
Lina likes MY child like qualities!
I remember you saying something about a line in another thread....ha! it starts here...right behind ..me!


----------



## lina (Jul 14, 2002)

Hey boyz, Dero and Burner, 

I went to a radio controlled airplane field this morning.. very cool all these miniature airplanes doing flips and acrobatics... But I couldn't help thinking that no matter how old these men are, they still like their toys... and in this case they never got over their airplane fascination when they were younger..


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jul 15, 2002)

Giggle....laughing at the cartoon-watching. Lina, you have such a fun journal!!  Hope you're having a great time, sweetie. And the ice cream I made was FANTABULOUS!! Yum. Actually it was a recipe for Cherry Garcia that the Amazon gave me....I modified it a bit, added some vanilla and left out the chocolate (I don't like the fruit/choc combo!  ), and it was soooooooo yummy. I need to stay away from my ice cream maker, or I'll start to look a bit frightening! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hmm, I did find a recipe for chocolate fudge ice cream though.....


----------



## lina (Jul 15, 2002)

Hiiiiiii GG!! I could use some icecream right now!! Actually a staple in my diet these days LOL!!! Yikes !!! But since I'm enjoying what is in my mind my "freeweek" hehe, I take what I like from BFL still , and livin' it up!!  So right about now would be a good time to try out your version of Cherry Garcia! So did you had to sit there and de-pit all those cherries? Oh, yeah that chocolate fudge would have been my choice too... I had today..

Haagen Dazs Icecream, Belgian Chocolate in Chocolate icecream! Heavenly I say... loaded! It was small chocolate shavings everywhere in choc icecream.... ahhh, found a new weakness.. thank God this is the only place I've seen them...and I don't live here year round...


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah, pitting the cherries was, well, the pits!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's why I think I'll try chocolate variations for a while. Ooh, the HD sounds heavenly.....I'm going to try to make one that's similar to my favorite, Baskin Robbins fudge brownie. Yum. Well, I won't make it soon, otherwise I really will look like the Staypuff Marshmallow!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm glad you're enjoying the local goodies though! That's what vacations are for.......


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey!
yeah...the Bane of my diet.....
Ben & Jerries Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough......or Briars' Cookies' n' Cream.

Yeah....do not eat them too much, especially the Ben & Jerries....maybe once every 6 - 8 months.....


Oohhhh! RC Planes! I want one! I wanted to be a fighter pilot since I was a kid. I have even completed several hours of flight training and everything! Then, when Top Gun came out WAY back when...that was it. I was gonna be maverick! I even came up with my own call sign for when I got my wings. However, all was for naught. I have a color deficiency that keeps me DQ'd from flying in the military. Besides...I wasn't sure how they were going to be able to fit:
'Jackhammeringstudbeast" only on one side of the air craft...


----------



## lina (Jul 17, 2002)

LOL Burner, love reading your funny stories... yeah still a boy at heart I tell ya...keep those stories coming, you're very entertaining!!! Haha, Jackhammeringstudbeast, eh?  You devil!!!! Too bad bout your color deficiency though, color meaning in your eyes.. can't see enuf color...didn't know there was such a thing... ??????? 

Can't see your avatar too good, need a BIGGER picture sweetie...  So the female horn dogs can give you the look over.... hehe


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2002)

I think he means he is color blind lina.
I think i missed your diary lately, i did not know you were in the ELC club too (eating like crap). Thank god i am not the only one. Dont they have jam busters in Aruba?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2002)

Where the heck do you guys get these cute little smilies from?


----------



## lina (Jul 17, 2002)

LOL Jbo the ELC???  Oh, yeah! All the bad stuff is req'd on vaca.... FOOD AND since my hubby is not around these days.... PARTAY in the chat room   

Sending you a pm Ms. jambuster


----------



## kuso (Jul 17, 2002)

Morning hon.....long time no see.

How`s things??


----------



## lina (Jul 17, 2002)

Evening kuso!!! Yeah, how was the typhoon? All's ok? 

All is well here in paradise    LOL, it took me so long to get used to the idea of coming here for a month, now I'm here I'm getting used to it... butt then it's time to go back.. I guess as long I have the gym, the internet I'm ok, butt missing hubby.   How are you, kuso you jambusting dog?


----------



## kuso (Jul 17, 2002)

LOL.....not too bad. The typoon pretty much blew it`s self out before arriving again,...we just got a heap of rain and wind.....but not THAT strong.

Glad to hear you are enjoying yourself


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2002)

Gooood Morning!
I just had my mug of coffee w/ fat free / sugar free vanilla hot chocolate with it...(It keeps me away from the creamer and sugar..)

Yep, sort of color blind. Not as bad as a dog.....I do see color. I think I see color fine, most of the time..sometimes in s\certain light, the darker colors throw me a little. I've looked thru the HUD of an F-16, and I saw all the read outs just fine..


Smilies? Yo wana know he we do our smilies!?! Well, Ms. J'BO, I gotta tell ya, it's a secret. Secret squirrel stuff. I have been sworn to secrecy as to not let out the information to just anybody. If it does get out, Agent Kuso will be dispatched to your location and commence to tickle you into tears. I know, it is a horrible torture, so I shouldn't tell you. (Besides, I wanted to be the tickle enforcer upon women....last week...mmafiter needed to be dealt with...and that was one assignment I gladly let Agegnt Kuso take..)


Ok. You seem like you have checked out. I think we can entrust you with teh great responsibility of knowing how to make the secret smiley faces. Shhh, come close. Get real close to the monitor. Ok, ready? Look to your left pane of the monitor when you post a reply. Or.....if just doing a quick reply, the smileys will be just below to the left.
Ms. J'BO, this is secret hush hsh stuff.....remember, if mistreated, Agent Kuso shall be enroute to exact punishment upon your person if fail to comply with Secret Squirrel standards. 
That will be all.

Lina, you like stories? I have a couple. I will post in a bit...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2002)

Ok, here are some things I jotted down some time ago. Yes, they actually happened. Yes I actually wrote them. Yes, some of the animals prtrayed in these shorts met their ultimate doom....it was their time....

Mr. Bun E. Rabbit

I feel kinda bad, I squished a bunny rabbit last night with the truck. No, I wasn't planning on it. Call it assisted suicide. Maybe he was having family problems. Had a wife, 40 kids, working hard scavenging enough food for all. His daughters running around and having babies as soon as they could conceive. Maybe got a little too much for 
Mr. Rabbit to handle. So in a fit of desperation, he was out running the patch at all hours of the night when he saw my headlights coming. The idea struck him that he could end it all. It would be quick and final. At the last moment, he committed and ran for my tires. I tried to evade, but he was determined. I felt the bunny under my left front tire, and the final blow with the rear. I turned around to see if he was maybe just 'winged', but I found him dead, and doing a remarkable impersonation of an Aunt Jemimah pancake. Poor little Mr. Bun E. Rabbit.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2002)

...another one....

Daffy:

Last night, I came home and there was something in front of the garage. Not sure what it was. I drove over it. (It went between the tires) I came back out and had a look see. I was a duck! It was wounded. Wings were damaged. The duck, I'll call him Daffy from now on..was on his back. I thought Daffy was dead, until I walked up to it, and it 'QUAAACCKKKEEDDD!' at me then started to flap his wings. Was not sure what to do, so I decided to leave Daffy be for the night. This morning, I went out to check on him before I let the cats out. Even though I'm sure Daffy is a scrappy little fighter, he was injured and the male cat is quite a hunter. I walked out, and he lay there motionless. I figured he died during the night, so I got a trashcan and the snow shovel to scoop him up. When I got near, Daffy started to squirm. Little bugger was still alive. He started squirming and flapping and paddling his little flippered feet. I took the shovel..no, I didn't smash him with it. I felt bad for him, so I carefully flipped him onto his feet. Well, he 'QUUAAACCCKKKEEDD!!!' and ran into the garage and under some stuff where I can't get to him. Now I am not sure what to do. If he doesn't come out, he will die there, and leave nasty dead duck scent..eww. If I were to let the cats at him, they would either dine well that day, or chase Daffy out of the garage. Right now, ol Daffy is a sitting duck..if he doesn't get out of the garage..he is gonna be a dead duck.. Sorry, had to say it!

Daffy: Part II

Thought u might like to know, Daffy made it out and seems to be doing just fine. Didn't need the assistance of the cats. I found an alternative method. As I was driving into the garage this morning, I remembered how we ousted Noriega from Panama; I left the engine running and cranked the stereo, so he wouldn't try to run further back into the barn. I grabbed my mag-light and a broom and began Operation Daffy-be-Gone. Took a few attempts, but my fine-feathered friend headed out the door and into the yard! Success! I kinda 'chased' him towards the pond, where I lost sight of him in the tall grass. I felt he was out of danger from the cats, so I let them out to frolic in the sun. I saw Daffy doing a casual backstroke in the pond this afternoon, so I figured he would be ok. I gave him a nod and said;"What's up, Daffy?" He kinda gave me a flap of his wing and a quick 'Quuaackkk!' and went about his business. I guess we had a kind of man/duck bonding thing. Don???t think we'll be hanging out much though. People tend to talk..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2002)

...and another one.

BIRD STRIKE

.... and last week, I was driving down a mountain pass with my truck, the same one I seem to have all my incidents with.. 
Minding my own business, I was driving home after a nice day of 4X4ing with some friends. The events of the next few moments happened so fast. It seems that a couple of birds were up to their dare deviling do..and the one decided to use my truck as the source of their bravado. Kinda like playing chicken with me. Has this happened to anyone else? Bird either flies in front of or at your vehicle or veers off at the last possible moment? Well, this bird's depth perception was just a little bit off. It was to be his last mistake. The bird, to whom I will call 'Tweety' came at me head on from high above, with his friend, I'll call Foghorn flying above him and probably egging him on. Most likely saying something like: "C'mon! you can do it! Get closer! What are you, chicken?" And being the brave bird Tweety was, he fell for it. He came screaming out of the sky at me, with his wings back for maximum speed and a determined look upon his face. Maybe he was going too fast, or caught a crosswind, but Tweety made a fatal error. I could see the horror in his eyes. As he realized he passed the 'point of no return', he opened his wings like a speed brake before frantically flapping to gain altitude. His eyes opened to about the size of grapes. (Which on a bird of his small stature was rather impressive!) and I can only imagine let out a scream of horror right before impact. There was nothing I could do. I ducked from basic reaction, as he was headed for my face. He slammed into the windshield and over the roof of the truck. I saw him do a few flips in the air before falling out of the sky and crashing to the ground. It didn't look good for Tweety. I lost sight of Foghorn because I was heading around a corner. I know I should have felt bad for the loss of such a young and courageous bird, but I had the thought of the Olympics in my head, and all I could think of was his overall technique was good, but he had a sloppy dismount. I give him a 5.33 for his efforts


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey Lina, how are ya?!?  Didn't realize you were on vaca for a month!  How is it going?


----------



## Eggs (Jul 18, 2002)

Man, Burner... that reminds me of something that happened quite recently.  I was driving a work truck (one of my last days in Italy) and I was passing these small houses.  Now anybody thats been over there knows they like to keep their streets small and houses close together.  So I was driving down this small street being careful in case there were children and what not, and I spy these birds up on the roof about 20 ft away.  So I'm getting closer, and right before I pass them, one looks right at me and jumps off the side directly under my tire.  The bird didnt flap its wings, try to evade my car or anything... and I was so shocked I didnt even try to miss the little thing.  I'm glad to know that birds seem to be acting whacky everywhere and not just around me.  Perhaps its something in the air.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2002)

I remember the narrow streets of Italy! the memories.....


----------



## Eggs (Jul 18, 2002)

Oh yeah, and hey Lina!  I guess this being your journal and all I shouldnt just toss random shiat in here to other people 

So, vacation is going pretty well I take it?  Sounds like you are having a blast, wish I were in the tropics right now.  Chicago is... well, Chicago in the summer.  Humid, tan, hot, sweaty.  Well, that and more 

No more chat room for me until this weekend though *whine* See you then maybe.

Eggs

PS - "You are almost as bad as PB!"  LOL, I dont think I'll forget that line for a while.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I remember the narrow streets of Italy! the memories.....


Oh I adore Italy!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 19, 2002)

Lina ... what the heck are you doing in a chat room and on the internet while in Aruba???


----------



## Stacey (Jul 19, 2002)

HOW DO U GET IN THIS CHATROOM GUYS?????


----------



## butterfly (Jul 19, 2002)

You crack me up P... go back to the IronMagazine BodyBuilding Forums page... scroll to the bottom of the list and look for the Live Chat...


----------



## Stacey (Jul 19, 2002)

COOL!! THANKS DARLIN' ~ I found it!!!    ~~ And nobody was on!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 19, 2002)

I think they get on at night... when most everyone is at home.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 19, 2002)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!  That figures.. when I'm not.. LoL!!


----------



## lina (Jul 20, 2002)

Oh Goody! Lots of activity here! I like it when I'm gone and you all keep my journal alive! Thanks swweetiies!!! *Mwaa*

Burner, you are a good writer! I like your perspective on things and the humor you find in places I'd never think to look!!! LOL, on the Peter Rabbit, Tweety bird, and the Daffy Duck stories... must tell those animals to stay clear from you....Now I wonder...is it the animals or the driver????!!! Watch out!!! Burner is on the loose, stay clear!!! Gosh you a brutal driver or what?  I think you must've felt the guilt since you wrote down your experiences?? Or just a comedian in the making? 

Eggs, you are welcome to use my journal anytime and can just ignore me!   What happened to the avatar?  Got some teeth marks that need to heal? hehe .... Time for a change? What will it be? Can't wait.....  Hmmm...tan, hot and sweaty in Chicago, huh?  Sounds like fun to me!  If you'd like you could come on down and cool down in the nice crystal blue waters here! Hey enjoy your summer before school starts!

Hi Butterfly!!! When were you in Italy? I loved it there too....Venice and Florence!  Looooved it, would luv to go back some day!! How are you feeling?  Better I hope sweetie!

NT, you're funny! I'm on vaca sorta... I'm originally from Aruba so it's kinda like going home but also not... My down times are usually at night when the brood is sleeping and I can relax and surf and....CHAT!!!!!! My hubby didn't join us due to work and this would be the time that I would chat with him too.... No, no nude beaches here so I guess I won't be seeing you on this island soon, am I right?  

Princess, you are too funny and cute! Maybe you all can start doing more chats during the day.  I know it's tough for some to get through due to firewalls since most people surf at work... but when I get back we will have to chat, k?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 20, 2002)

If you'd be our tour guide, we'd love to go.  No no ... just because we can't go nude doesn't mean we don't like other beaches. 

We went to Cancun and had a great time!  Althought Mrs.NT did go topless at the resort pool ... and no one seemed to mind.  I tried to go bottomless, and the hotel security guard charged me 2 american dollars.

Sounds like you're really kicking back and relaxing - excellent.  When is the next competition?


----------



## EarWax (Jul 20, 2002)

Hey lina, I thought I would insert a subliminal mini-donut in this message.  Don't look for it, it will just ruin the effect.


----------



## lina (Jul 21, 2002)

NT, LOL on your trip to Mexico! You two I'd love to see around here to amuse me!!! Lots of honeymooners around the pools going goo-goo-ga-ga over each other and wouldn't mind seeing you around here....heck I'd pay you the 2 dollars if you get charged here!  Is that Mrs NT in your avatar? Pretty lady...

Earwax, you know how to get me crazy don't you! Subliminal donut message! LMAO!!! 

                                       =============

Gosh, can't wait to get back... The funny thing is when we get back we'll go on another vacation, this time a real one, with hubby to Maine.  I have been eating like a hog for almost a month and with all the heat and not drinking enuf water, I am BIG TIME BLOATED, not just with water too.... ugh!!! OK, that is my journal entry for the whole month...as J'Bo said, join the ELC club...Eat Like Crap club... yeah and some!  

Been to the gym though every morning up at 5 am to drive about 30 min away to the gym in the other town.... so at least trying to get rid of the calories surplus...


----------



## Dero (Jul 21, 2002)

Ok so 10 more days in paradise,what you going to do with those 10 days???
Any plans???Da beach,da Cabanas...He,he...
Eh Lina enjoy it !!!!]
That's what I say!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hi Butterfly!!! When were you in Italy? I loved it there too....Venice and Florence!  Looooved it, would luv to go back some day!! How are you feeling?  Better I hope sweetie!


July 99... went for two weeks to Torino for business.  Darn what a tough job I had   Over the weekend 3 other ladies and I drove down to Florence.  That place was so beautiful and romantic!!!  I missed John so bad, esp at night when you could hear someone playing Mozart or Vivaldi on a violin everywhere you went.  Got to see David and shop in the leather market (got a great handbag for myself and a leather jacket for John)... went jewelry shopping on that bridge over the Arno River.  Went in a lot of churches including the Duomo... for all it's outward decadence sure was disappointing on the inside... no biggy though, just moved on to something else.  Saw the Medici House and galleria, too.  I would love to go back again too someday and take John and Cory... what an education for Cory it would be!  John just wants to go fo the food 

*sigh* maybe someday I'll get to go back.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2002)

BTW... guessed I missed it but where are you and why???


----------



## Stacey (Jul 22, 2002)

Heya Lina.. wow another vacation when you get back!! Your sooo lucky!! I bet your husband can't wait to have you guys back home!!!!   I am very proud of you for driving 30 min. to a gym while on vacation!! Can't say I would do the same!!  Good for you!! Enjoy your next 10 days! I bet you are TAN!!!  Take care!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2002)

Yes Lina you are one dedicated woman. 
No wonder your such a hotty.
xox


----------



## EarWax (Jul 22, 2002)

Doh, lina... 30 mins to the gym... dang you live out in the sticks don't you heh.  Gotta admire the gusto though.  Have fun on your trip to Maine (do some fishing for me please)!  I will have fun on mine!


----------



## lina (Jul 22, 2002)

Dero, 9 days and counting when I get back!  What will I do? Enjoy myself every minute and count my blessings that my mom is here with me!  *She is the main reason I'm here spending almost 1 month here  * As you know, a close friend of the family just passed and it was a shock to all of us.  Just boom one day a heart attack and then gone!  I had seen him out and about a few days ago... So can't wait to get back and break out the pear juice!   

Butterfly, thanks for your story on your trip! It sure brought back memories of Italy, esp. when you mentioned all those beautiful places in Florence!!! Yeah, I could imagine how you feel when you are there without fade in the city of romance! I'm right now in Aruba visiting my mom and letting her spend some time with her grand kids... I guess we never did have a close relationship so I'm trying to mend the bridges... Well, it has been a trying experience with a few harsh words and tears (mine) but after we got that out of the way things have been better. I think we are both trying hard to be friends.  This trip was worth it....

Princess, thanks for the kind words!! I am very tan and added more freckles to my abundant freckle collection on my face .  So now the last week will be spent trying to avoid the harsh sun and in a cabana somewhere or under a palm tree....  It's been very relaxing here so can't complain! 

J_bo, thanks for the compliments! Cumming from you that sure is one!!! Huh? what happened to the doNUT count down in your siggie? You and I are going to celebrate the end of the month when we see our Significant Other at the end of the month.. bf is back on the 29th right? I'm cumming home on the 31st. Parteyy!!

Earwax, I do live out in the sticks... butt since I'm on the island I'd say I live out in the huts   Thanks I will have fun on our Maine trip! Where are you going? Did I miss something?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 22, 2002)

My God did I miss a lot!  Just thought I'd stop in and say hello!  See ya later!  Enjoy the Sun!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 22, 2002)

Hmmm, sounds like you incurred a little skin damage... might have to apply some lotion, frequently 

Have a fun time in the shade... and of course midnight fishing.

Have fun in Maine!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 23, 2002)

Hey lina! 

Sounds like you have quite a vacation there!  Enjoy the sun, it has been raining here for days, so give me a thought when you're laying in your sunbed! And babe, I know ALL about freckles, mine show up the second I get out in the sun.. 

Enjoy the rest of your vacation,
NG


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 23, 2002)

Hey!
 A whole month??? I really shold have been more pro-active in being your cabana-nanny / man-servant guy.....


Glad you liked the stories. No.......I didn't actually intend to do harm to those poor, STUPID animals for getiting in my way....


I just seem to have an occasional way with words to make my otherwise mundane life sound sort of exciting?
take this past weekend. I went with my paintball team to play in a tournamnet. Nothing too exciting happend...but give me a few minites with some colorful adjectives, and I will make it sound extreme!
(makes up for my lack of dating life...)

Florence was pretty nice. I have some good shots of David. I remember walking the bridge, seeing the busts of all the Renaisance greats (Michelangelo, Machiavelli, etc) I took a day trip there. (Was stationed in Aviano for two years) I was only 45 minutes from Venice. I remember going down to Venice with a couple guys four days I got into country for Carnivale. It was amazing! As I took the water taxi back to the train station, it just hit me: "Wow...I am in Venice, Italy!"
Of course, getting into the Mercedes taxi cab back to base was an experience in itself...it seems all taxi drivers there seem to think they are of direct relationship to Mario Andretti....


----------



## lina (Jul 24, 2002)

Hi Lean!! How goes it?  Sept is coming soon, get that butt into gear!!!

Eggs, Yeah skin damage sounds right! Ugh!!! Need double the help now slathering on that lotion!!!  

NG, Are you nervous bout going to Rome? Why that 'eek' face in your siggie? You'll have fun! Like your new pic in your journal! You should make it your new avvy!

Burner, I swear you must have tons of friends being so quick with the wit and being able to see the fun side of even a boring event!  Hey the way to a man's heart is through the stomach but the way through this woman's heart is through laughter!  LOL, on your trip to Italy! You are right about the taxi drivers in Italy and what a funny analogy!! Mario Andretti, huh? Did anyone tell you you do look a tad like Ricky Martin? (you might hate da guy, butt I see the resemblance, sorry if you hate him and you're welcome if you luv him)  I luvvvv him!!!! Oh, la, la!!!! He is caliente!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 24, 2002)

Hi Lina


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey lina! 

Yeah, I'm nervous about going to Rome!  First time going away totally by myself for such a long time.. Will be lots of fun though, nothing to be nervous about.. but still..  

Lookie at my avatar!  I took your advise.. but I'm not sure it's a keeper.. I'll see.. it's so blurry... 

take care hon,
NG


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 25, 2002)

morning Lina ... how goes the getaway?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey Lina!
Ricky Martin, eh? Well I take that as a compliment. If I did look like him...I'd think I'd have more dates...


I'll let you know about the way to a woman's heart in a few...I'm being supposedly hooked up by a friend to some woman in the next week? 

Hey N_G-
You'll be fine in Rome. Just try and travel ina  group? I'm sure you know all bout securing your purse, camera and such.


----------



## lina (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey Everyone!!  I am almost getting ready to leave in 5 days and can't believe the time has flown... who would have believed it that I'm getting used to life on this lazy relaxed island and just finding my routine and now I have to leave.... Well, c'est la vie... I read somewhere that it takes a person 21 days to get used to change and that has certainly been true here...... 

I am certainly ready to get back to eating clean... and posting my meals in my journal... maybe time for a new journal and new goals...

Hi peetrips! How goes it?

Hi NG!!! Love your new avvy! You are soooo cute!!! very nice pic!  Oh, yeah I'd be nervous too if I went on a trip on my own...well on the goodside you can always pretend to be lost and have an Italian hunk help you out! 

Hey NT!!!! Hows the bulking going?

Burner!! Keep me posted on your hot date!!! Try to take some pictures will ya  tell her it's for your grandma or relative...  Where you going?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Butterfly, thanks for your story on your trip! It sure brought back memories of Italy, esp. when you mentioned all those beautiful places in Florence!!! Yeah, I could imagine how you feel when you are there without fade in the city of romance! I'm right now in Aruba visiting my mom and letting her spend some time with her grand kids... I guess we never did have a close relationship so I'm trying to mend the bridges... Well, it has been a trying experience with a few harsh words and tears (mine) but after we got that out of the way things have been better. I think we are both trying hard to be friends.  This trip was worth it....


That's great you two are working things out.  Family is so important.  Have fun in the sun!  I'd love to get to Aruba someday myself.

My youngest brother is in Peruvian Amazon jungles near Iquito... wave to him when you fly by


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 1, 2002)

Lina...I see you floating around here! I like you new avatar! Are you going to be posting more pics from the trip. Welcome back!!


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey I'm here, I'm here for now!

I'll be leaving again on Saturday!  c'est la vie! Then back on Aug 10th.... pics?  I must confess... I have lots of postable pics...but of my kids .... and lots of nonpostable pics..of me 

So let me see....


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2002)

nonpostable?  What makes them nonpostable?


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> That's great you two are working things out.  Family is so important.  Have fun in the sun!  I'd love to get to Aruba someday myself.
> 
> My youngest brother is in Peruvian Amazon jungles near Iquito... wave to him when you fly by



What is he doing there? Have any contact with him at all?  Sounds fascinating yet scary....

Butterfly, we had fun in Aruba esp. my son who LOVES bugs, insects, reptiles, animals....

I know fade won't mind.... but there are many friends on the island who hang around the poolside... and NO, I'm not talking bout the cabana boyz .... here's what I mean....


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> nonpostable?  What makes them nonpostable?



Hi big guy with da sense of humor!


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

view of our room we were staying at for a few days..

I guess I can only post small pics now...


----------



## kuso (Aug 1, 2002)

yeah hon....the size was changed to max 60k


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

ok, it's not letting me post pics


----------



## kuso (Aug 1, 2002)

did you see my post?


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm still trying but even if I reduce to insy-winsy 100x130 it's saying it's too big


----------



## kuso (Aug 1, 2002)

do you have an option of just "reduce to a total of X"??

The other thing is....it is a JPEG right? bmp will be much smaller for the same k


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

Working now, thanks sweets!  I think I reduced the size in photoshop but didn't actually save it yet...and when I upload it is still looking at the original file... k, duh!factor in order here...


----------



## kuso (Aug 1, 2002)

ROTFLMAO


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

My sweetie...

One of my favorite pics...


----------



## Dero (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey I'm here, I'm here for now!
> 
> I'll be leaving again on Saturday!  c'est la vie! Then back on Aug 10th.... pics?  I must confess... I have lots of postable pics...but of my kids .... and lots of nonpostable pics..of me
> ...


Yes we wanna see the NONPOSTABLE ones... 
That a great pic LINA!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2002)

HEY LINA!!!! Welcome back!!!
You have got great pictures!
SHE looks sooo sweet above!! HOW CUTE!!!
And love the view from your room..W O W~
I bet your hubby is glad your back! 
Can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## kuso (Aug 1, 2002)

It is a great pic.....my daughter has almost the sam sunnies  

She is sooooooo tan isn`t she......my wife and daughter are the same in summer..........I`m the only one that burns...peels....and stays white


----------



## Dero (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> It is a great pic.....my daughter has almost the sam sunnies
> 
> She is sooooooo tan isn`t she......my wife and daughter are the same in summer..........I`m the only one that burns...peels....and stays white


Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...You ol' whittey!!!!


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks all!!! 

My kids took swim class every day!! My son went from total water phobic to being a pretty good swimmer in 3 weeks... We are so proud of him... my daughter is getting there but she needs to get over her fear some of water somewhat...she is able to peddle and stay alive so that in itself we are happy with!  

Here is where they took classes:


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi Lina.........
Welcome back!  We missed ya.  Going on another vacation already.  Lucky girl


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks mochy!!


Here is the one currently in my avvy... taken at the lighthouse on the tip of the island... with my son...


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

One of my favorite things we did was waking up early when it's still cool with my son and just go exploring... some one on one with him... he liked that alot... This is what we found one morning... this is what Aruba looks like... dry, arid, lots of cactus, .... kinda like Arizona...


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2002)

THATS AN AWESOME PIC!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2002)

How cute!


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi Princess!!! 

I was having fun with the camera can you tell!? Thanks!!!!! How is it with ya?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2002)

yes I Can tell!! I am glad you went crazy!! I love Pictures!! I go nuts w/ my camera too!  I am great! Are you glad your back?


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

Oh yeah back to reality LOL!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey Lina!

My brother is a linguist... he got his undergrad at Baylor in Classics.  He's a grad student at University of Texas and went with 3 others to document this tribes language before it's lost.  He knows Greek, Latin, Spanish, whatever language they speak in Papua New Gunea, of course English, and whatever language he's learned on this trip.  When he gets back he'll have one class and to finish his thesis and he's done with school... for now.  He plans to take a break and go back in a few years to get his PhD.

He was in contact with us via email and internet cafe's but since he's been in the jungle... nothing.  My mom always worries so much about him but I know if something happened someone would call us.  

He's a really good photographer and writer so I'm really excited about seeing & hearing all about his adventure.  He's such a good influence on Cory, too.  He promised he'd take Cory on his next big adventure... but I'm not sure I want Cory in the jungle just yet   Maybe Europe!


***********

On the pic issue... once you resize the image to a reasonable size, try compresing it to get the size down.  You don't want to compress too much b/c you'll loose clarity in the pic the more you compress it.  We usually do a combination of both with good results.

***********

I love those lizards by the pool and you're right Fade would have wanted to take them all home as pets 

Your little girl is just too cute!  I want one just like her 

That lighthouse pic looks like a postcard it's so beautiful!

Keep posting more pics of Aruba... I love seeing what other places are like.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2002)

Nice pics thanks for sharing!  Your daughter is a cuttie!

Still want the nonpostable ones though!!!


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey Lina!
> 
> My brother is a linguist... he got his undergrad at Baylor in Classics.  He's a grad student at University of Texas and went with 3 others to document this tribes language before it's lost.  He knows Greek, Latin, Spanish, whatever language they speak in Papua New Gunea, of course English, and whatever language he's learned on this trip.  When he gets back he'll have one class and to finish his thesis and he's done with school... for now.  He plans to take a break and go back in a few years to get his PhD.
> ...



Sounds like your brother has a very interesting job!!!! I wonder how someone gets so passionate about something they love to do that they would even go to such extremes to get to do what they want to even in dangerous situations... I know your mom must be worried, but I guess no news is good news right? Would love to see those pics and stories too!

Is Cory back from his camp?

On the pics, when you say compressing do you mean when I post the pics? Do you mean putting them in zip files? 

Those iguanas are endangered now but I do remember people making iguana soup outa them for medicinal purposes (aphrodisiac) so 'accidentally' swiping one with my beach towel was outa the question!  ...and yes...they taste just like chicken! 

Here is another one for you and fade......


----------



## Dero (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> One of my favorite things we did was waking up early when it's still cool with my son and just go exploring... some one on one with him... he liked that alot... This is what we found one morning... this is what Aruba looks like... dry, arid, lots of cactus, .... kinda like Arizona...


Eh,you got a pic of Mule,was he in Aruba or is dat a relative of his???We'll have to ask him!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Is Cory back from his camp?


Yep, safe and sound!!!



> On the pics, when you say compressing do you mean when I post the pics? Do you mean putting them in zip files?


No, you compress the pics when you still have them opened in Photshop... go to Save As and then options...


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2002)

Hedo Hedo Hedo


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

TP, persistent aren't you?   no point in posting the nonpostables if they are going to be deleted by the mods right? Well, except kuso I guess...

Dero, hmmmm... that mule a relative of mine...maybe a long lost uncle???? I see you've taken a liking to this mule...

Butterfly, thanks for the suggestion... I will have to try that next time!


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey NT,

feeling better I see.... at least maybe your mind since you are back to Hedo.... 

How goes it?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2002)

It goes much better thanks.  Tonight it gym night again ... I can't wait.  I feel guilty when I don't go.  How are things with yourself?


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

Well OK....

trying to get back on track.. after pigfest and the ELC convention...(per J'bo..Eat Like Crap Convention).... LOL, I miss her sillie-ness...


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> TP, persistent aren't you?   no point in posting the nonpostables if they are going to be deleted by the mods right? Well, except kuso I guess...




Persistant me?  Well maybe.  So just email them to me then!   

Or at least you can describe them....


----------



## Dero (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> Dero, hmmmm... that mule a relative of mine...maybe a long lost uncle???? I see you've taken a liking to this mule...


OMG!!!!
No,no,Lina I meant Mule as in the member  with the Nick name "Mule".This MULE http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=84


I would NEVER,NEVER,NEVER !!!!
Compare you to a mule!!!!
NEVER!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Well OK....
> 
> trying to get back on track.. after pigfest and the ELC convention...(per J'bo..Eat Like Crap Convention).... LOL, I miss her sillie-ness...


So do we!!!


----------



## Fade (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> Here is another one for you and fade......



Thanks. Makes me want to go home and let my gecko ride around on my shoulder.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 1, 2002)

welcome back lina


----------



## lina (Aug 2, 2002)

Good morning All! 

fade, my son loves those geckos too with their sticky feet... I think they must be the same kinds... they are actually good for the environment since they eat all the mosquitos.  So how many reptiles/animals/bugs do you have? Did you have that as a kid as well?

Hey dvlmn, thanks sweetie!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2002)

morning Lina


----------



## Fade (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Good morning All!
> 
> fade, my son loves those geckos too with their sticky feet... I think they must be the same kinds... they are actually good for the environment since they eat all the mosquitos.  So how many reptiles/animals/bugs do you have? Did you have that as a kid as well?


The gecko I have is called a leopard gecko. It doesn't have the sticky feet but he does have sharp little nails. 









We have two ball pythons and one leopard gecko. Plus the two cats.

Yeah as a kid we had five dogs, 3-4 cats, fish, 4 ferrets, chickens, and a duck. 

At my grandparents I had a dog a rabbit and a bunch of box turtles. They all lived very nicely in the back yard. The dog and rabbit slept and played together.

I seem to be real good with parrots too. There's one at a furniture store here that hates everyone but me. I wanna steal him.


----------



## lina (Aug 2, 2002)

Oh my fade.... what an animal farm you had and have!!! Hmmmm... guess my son's love for animals/bugs/reptiles will probably stick around for a while...... 

Beautiful gecko.....

We are holding out on him since you-know-who will end up taking care of the you-know-whats.... but maybe rethinking....

Yeah, those parrots are really smart and I think endangered now... they have lots of them in Aruba but we are not allowed to take 'm... lora...lora...lora....

This is the type of 'gecko' we have in Aruba... OK, he didn't stay in the bottle, just for the picture then we let him go...


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2002)

Lina ... baby NT is 8 turning 9 in September - so she's not really a baby anymore ... sniff sniff ...


----------



## lina (Aug 3, 2002)

NT, You two are another cool....way cool.... no scratch that..... FAR OUT (do they still say that, ok bit 60s) couple!!! So she'll have fun bringing the 2 other 'kids' Mr and Mrs NT to Disney... You'll have to post a pic of her when I come back... My niece is also mixed... she is a beauty too... actually my whole family is mixed.... pick the combo and we have it! LOL! But this one combo (sounds like a Mc Donalds order ) is Asian/African American.... she is a cutie!!!

~~~~~~

OK, I'm off again.... hey life as a 'kept' woman is not too bad after all....   It's all the bending over I have to do.....to pick up after the kids  .....Back around August 12th... Then is kick butt time  , so folks I will need all the help around here to get me back on track... and give me a good kickin'!!!


----------



## Dero (Aug 3, 2002)

Later LINA!!!Hmmmmm that just leaves kuso to talk to...(outta da gang!!)
  
 to you DUDE!!!!!!


----------

